# General > General >  Tesco dancing on Asda's grave at the Mart in Thurso?

## crayola

Is the party still on or was Tesco's application to build a superstore on the former Thurso Mart site just a spoiler to prevent Asda getting a foothold in the North as was suggested at the time?  ::

----------


## Vistravi

Tesco have bought the land. Appartently they are going to build but who knows. I don't think they bought it as a one over on asdas. Thats quite childish to have as a opinion.

----------


## Gogglebox

> Tesco have bought the land. Appartently they are going to build but who knows. I don't think they bought it as a one over on asdas. Thats quite childish to have as a opinion.


Yes but it is a common business tactic of Tescos to buy up land and not build until another Supermarket threatens to

----------


## lazytown

Tescos have a reputation of buying land to stop compeditors buying and building on it.

----------


## Stefan

They sure do. Bought land here where I am just now, massive site, apparently to build a super store, but we already have a large tesco round the corner.... The site had a super bowl etc. on it, all forced to close, now been vacant for several years....
I don't think they will ever build there but tried to stop Somerfield.... it was in the local paper that they put in for some outrageous planning permission and it was suggested that they want to stretch the planning process out as long as possible. The Tesco round the corner is not exactly small and suits quite well for the size of town, also there is a super store larger than Wick just 20 minutes from here... 
However, we don't have a Somerfield here at all, as they can't find a suitable site.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I dont want to start rumors. But the store that is meant to be built at the mart will only have groceries and electrical. Not clothing. 

But then, the old store over beside the Park hotel, will be changed into flats or another business to prevent another supermarket coming in. 

But dont take my word!!  ::

----------


## Stefan

Ha, that's exactly what they are doing here.
Part of their plannning application is to rip the old site down (it's not old though...) and build housing. Now thats very unlikely to be granted in the next 10 years or so... as the local plan doesn't allow for such changes.

If they really wanted to build on the new site they could just rent out the old site to a company that doesn't belong to the competition, like a storage warehouse type thing or something like that.

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> I dont want to start rumors.


 :: .....well this is Caithness!

----------


## crayola

I found this on the Highland Council's Weekly Planning Applications list....
Thurso
Ward-02
Ref Number      08/00494/REMCA       Application Type   Approval of Reserved Matters
Validation Date 13/11/2008           Grid Reference     311157 967763
Description of Works       Erection of retail store,
Location of Works          Thurso Auction Mart, Ormlie Road, Thurso, Highland, ,
Community Council          Thurso Community Council
Applicant Name             Santon Retail Limited
Applicant Address          Tesco Stores Limited, Per Agent
Case Officer               Iain Ewart
                           (01955) 607757
                           iain.ewart@highland.gov.uk
I don't know what the outcome was and I haven't been able to find anything more recent on the web.

----------


## bekisman

Seems this Tesco thread might keep going - must admit wondered when they would start the building work, but present economic climate ain't that good at the moment.. just a refresh from last year- obviously we all now know Tesco got the site, so time will tell when they eventually start..

10-Apr-08, 14:19 
 Tesco Does Have The Mart Hi Folks I've been sitting on this for a while since 27th March/4th April 08 but just had this email in from Douglas Wilson Corporate Affairs Manager, Scotland and Northern Ireland (Tesco)

Dear [Bekisman] "We are issuing a press release today [10th April] so please feel free to post this info on [the] website."


"to confirm our conversation, we have purchased the Auction Mart site in Thurso.. we are actively pursuing a development on the site and hope to be in a position to discuss this further with local councillors and the wider Thurso community in the near future" regards Doug 

Douglas Wilson
Corporate Affairs Manager
Scotland and Northern Ireland 

(I asked if this was confidential and he came back with the proviso; "I would appreciate a degree of confidentially for perhaps the next few weeks"..)
Bit of history to show that these big conglomerates are approachable.. I emailed Sir Terry Leahy at Tesco on 27th March 08 and asked if they had purchased the site and were they going to sit on it? (which not a few on the Org thought!) at 16.47 I got a reply from Anna Margot the Chief Executive's Office who said she had forwarded my email onto Nick Gellatly; Corporate Affairs Manager for the Thurso area.


On the 4th April at 11.21 had a phone call from Douglas Wilson, Corporate Affairs Manager, Scotland and Northern Ireland and he told me that yes, they have purchased the Mart site in Thurso, and no, they will not just* 'sit' on it*, and are building a 30,000 square foot store plus fuel outlet. They are not sure at the moment what to do with the smaller Tesco/Somerfield store but will probably be sublet.. 
He asked if I would like him to send me a confirmation email I said yes and at 11.55 on the 4th April he sent the one above..

----------


## cezzy1234

> Is the party still on or was Tesco's application to build a superstore on the former Thurso Mart site just a spoiler to prevent Asda getting a foothold in the North as was suggested at the time?


hi i was told that tesco had bought the land but had rented it to asda

----------


## Loafer

Tesco rent to Asda? I take it you are having a wee joke, or extracting the wee??

The Loafer

----------


## grumpy1

> I dont want to start rumors. But the store that is meant to be built at the mart will only have groceries and electrical. Not clothing. 
> 
> But then, the old store over beside the Park hotel, will be changed into flats or another business to prevent another supermarket coming in. 
> 
> But dont take my word!!


i heard some time ago that travel lodge had been quite interested in the tesco  site...dont know if there was anything in it......but just like everything else its all speculation.....i personally reckon it will be like when they built in wick...nothing but speculation for months then voila suddenly in go the bulldozer an 8mth later tesco appears...if it happens it happens....

----------


## theone

> hi i was told that tesco had bought the land but had rented it to asda


I dispair, I really do.

----------


## Vistravi

> hi i was told that tesco had bought the land but had rented it to asda


That shall never happen. ::  How do these ridiculous rumurs get around? ::

----------


## crayola

Should I assume from the above that nothing has happened on-site at the mart and that no-one has any first-hand knowledge of what the present state of play is?  :Frown:

----------


## tonkatojo

> Should I assume from the above that nothing has happened on-site at the mart and that no-one has any first-hand knowledge of what the present state of play is?



Yes. And I suppose the same goes for ASDA.

----------


## crayola

Thanks tonkatojo. I can't see Asda entering the fray again unless Tesco sit on the mart site for a few years more.

I find it amusing that the main advertisement you see on this page before you log in is for Sainsbury's.  ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

OH has heard a fairly strong rumour that Tesco are attempting to do a deal with Thurso High School to buy that land as well and build a new, bigger school for Thurso elsewhere in the town - possibly on the site of the current Tesco?

----------


## crayola

You couldn't build a bigger school on the site of the current Tesco because there isn't enough space. You could do it if you built the school on the Millbank playing fields so why would Tesco not keep it simple and just build their new superstore there? Would it be easier to get planning permission for a school at Millbank than a superstore there?

Anyways, a new school would surely cost way more than a new superstore. Why would Tesco want to suffer the expense?  ::

----------


## Vistravi

> You couldn't build a bigger school on the site of the current Tesco because there isn't enough space. You could do it if you built the school on the Millbank playing fields so why would Tesco not keep it simple and just build their new superstore there? Would it be easier to get planning permission for a school at Millbank than a superstore there?
> 
> Anyways, a new school would surely cost way more than a new superstore. Why would Tesco want to suffer the expense?


Crayola its just a rumour. it's properly not true like all the other rumours. We shall find out when tesco actually do something. :Wink:

----------


## crayola

> Crayola its just a rumour. it's properly not true like all the other rumours. We shall find out when tesco actually do something.


Ah but this is allegedly a 'fairly strong rumour'.  :Wink:

----------


## Vistravi

> Ah but this is allegedly a 'fairly strong rumour'.


Aye so cazmanian minx says. :Wink:  Just a rumour.....for now. I'll believe it when i see it  ::

----------


## crayola

> Just a rumour.....for now.


Every tittle-tattle helps.  ::

----------


## Vistravi

> Every tittle-tattle helps.


Are you saying your a gossip Crayola? (Feigns shock)  ::  :Wink:

----------


## crayola

My philosophy is 'try something new today'.  :Grin:

----------


## crayola

> Is the party still on or was Tesco's application to build a superstore on the former Thurso Mart site just a spoiler to prevent Asda getting a foothold in the North as was suggested at the time?


I didn't think this subject would go away. Is it just the recession or are Tesco strictly dancing? What do you think?

Tesco denies delaying build of superstore

----------


## Vistravi

They could be or they could not be. 
Only tescos know the answer to that question  :Wink:

----------


## joxville

> hi i was told that tesco had bought the land but had rented it to asda





> Tesco rent to Asda? I take it you are having a wee joke, or extracting the wee??
> 
> The Loafer


It's true, though the deal fell through when Asda refused to pay the £5 delivery charge for the legal papers.

----------


## Mrs Bucket

> Tesco have bought the land. Appartently they are going to build but who knows. I don't think they bought it as a one over on asdas. Thats quite childish to have as a opinion.


Thats big business for you

----------


## Cattach

> Tesco have bought the land. Appartently they are going to build but who knows. I don't think they bought it as a one over on asdas. Thats quite childish to have as a opinion.


Certainly not a childish opinion.  It is well documented that there are sites around the country that supermarkets own but are not developing simply to keep the opposition out.  Whether thst is the case in Thurso I do not know but nevertheless it is possible due to what has happened elsewhere.  Childish no, fair assessment possibly!

----------


## bekisman

> I didn't think this subject would go away. Is it just the recession or are Tesco strictly dancing? What do you think?
> 
> Tesco denies delaying build of superstore


 
(Thanks for the link Crayola)

Some folks may not be able to open the link, but at least there's a bit more info, and hopefully the days are getting less where we out west can save about £3 a tank filling..

"A CLAIM that Tesco plans to delay the building of its new supermarket in Thurso has been denied by the company.

A spokesman for the store yesterday expressed his surprise at the suggestion which cropped up at Tuesday night's meeting of the town's community council when vice-chairman Bert Macleod said he heard the supermarket was to be delayed by two years.

Chairman Bob Earnshaw said he also had been told the building of the store - planned at the former auction mart site in the town - was to be deferred, although he acknowledged that could be the result of the recent bad weather or the downturn in the economy.

"Nothing is happening at the site at the moment and I think we should write to Tesco and ask them what the position is," he said.
Members agreed with that suggestion.

A Tesco company spokesman told the John O'Groat Journal there are no plans to delay the project.

"We are currently tendering for the demolition contract to clear the site of the existing buildings. When the site is cleared we will move the new store forward onto our development programme," he said.

The 8.5-acre site between the railway station and the town's high school has lain derelict since November 2006 when United Auctions sold it to Miller Developments.

The new 25,000 square-foot supermarket is to include a four-pump petrol station as well as a car park and new access on to Ormlie Road. The development is set to create 50 jobs. Tesco intends selling off its current store at Millbank when the new store is completed.

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/news/fullstory.php/aid/7781/Tesco_denies_delaying_build_of_superstore.html

----------


## Countryman

How long have they had the site 4 years and they are now talking about preparing a tender for demolition. How many more years before the move to build, they haved stopped the opposition so are not worried hows long it takes.

----------


## bingo1

> Tesco have bought the land. Appartently they are going to build but who knows. I don't think they bought it as a one over on asdas. Thats quite childish to have as a opinion.


 YOUD BE SUPPRISED ::

----------


## 2little2late

It is now against the law for any company to buy land (and not build on it) just to stop another company from purchasing the land. Tesco are going to be building a new superstore on the mart site.

----------


## crayola

To be fair to Tesco, it's only 5 months since they obtained permission to go ahead.

Tesco store gets green light

----------


## Phill

> It is now against the law for any company to buy land (and not build on it) just to stop another company


Maybe it is, but Tesco's legal team could drag appeals on this out for a decade without breaking sweat, and all the while blame the lack of action on the original legal action.

----------


## bekisman

All this whinging about Tesco - if certain councillors had not lived in the dark ages, we'd be shopping in ASDA at Pennyland for quite a while now - at least we HAVE got a blinking Tesco, just need the fuel to stop the continuing rip-off and price difference between Thurso/Wick

----------


## crayola

I've changed my mind about siting Asda at Pennyland. It was bad politics by Asda and their supporters because they were bound to get a lot of objections. If they'd applied to build it just past Manpower you would probably be shopping there now.

----------


## Phill

> I've changed my mind about siting Asda at Pennyland. It was bad politics by Asda and their supporters because they were bound to get a lot of objections. If they'd applied to build it just past Manpower you would probably be shopping there now.


I don't know the in's & out's of this but why didn't Asda get permission and Tesco did?

----------


## bekisman

> I've changed my mind about siting Asda at Pennyland. It was bad politics by Asda and their supporters because they were bound to get a lot of objections. If they'd applied to build it just past Manpower you would probably be shopping there now.


Eh! where were you when this was going on? there was overwhelming support!, Very roughly is was: Councillor Smith (Wick) had the deciding vote and voted against, so a whole council meeting took a vote and it was passed, but then Scottish Reporter stuck her oar in and decided against it.. there were not a lot of objections

----------


## crayola

Asda wanted to build on the field between the bottom of Pennyland and the A836 next to Pennyland Farm. It was part of the green belt and would have spoiled the amenity of the area.

Ormlie Road is brown field and has been unused since the Mart closed. There are a lot of arguments against Ormlie too: it's a busy road already, the junction with Castlegreen road is already busy, it's next to Thurso High School and Miller Academy and there are allegedly issues over the land being contaminated. The slope won't help and it will again spoil the amenity. There may be more reasons....

Then there are claims about the council having their hands in Tesco's pockets or was it vice versa?  ::

----------


## danc1ngwitch

> How do these ridiculous rumurs get around?


 I rest my case ::

----------


## crayola

> Eh! where were you when this was going on? there was overwhelming support!, Very roughly is was: Councillor Smith (Wick) had the deciding vote and voted against, so a whole council meeting took a vote and it was passed, but then Scottish Reporter stuck her oar in and decided against it.. there were not a lot of objections


The whole of the bottom of Pennyland estate was against it as were many in the Burnside estates and it was against the local plan. The politics was a long shot and they lost. Or hadn't you noticed? 

It's a complex issue whether or not you appreciate that.

----------


## bekisman

Crayola: 'Asda wanted to build on the field between the bottom of Pennyland and the A836 next to Pennyland Farm. It was part of the green belt and would have spoiled the amenity of the area.'

Seems it was ok for an Hotel then?

(sorry if this is too 'complex' for me)

----------


## crayola

What hotel?  :: 

There's no point in bringing back straw men even if they're in the local plan. You will get precisely nowhere by doing that. Just as the Asda for Pennyland supporters did.

To win planning permission for such a large project you need either a clear route or some political tanks to clear the route. Or you need an alternative route. The Asda Pennyland tanks were displaced by some Thurso councillors plus Mr Smith and once damaged were stopped by the reporter. As far as I can see Asda weren't interested in an alternative route for reasons that are beyond me and their powerful supporters didn't have a Plan B. It doesn't surprise me that such a naive plan failed.

----------


## bekisman

> What hotel? 
> 
> There's no point in bringing back straw men even if they're in the local plan. You will get precisely nowhere by doing that. Just as the Asda for Pennyland supporters did.
> 
> To win planning permission for such a large project you need either a clear route or some political tanks to clear the route. Or you need an alternative route. The Asda Pennyland tanks were displaced by some Thurso councillors plus Mr Smith and once damaged were stopped by the reporter. As far as I can see Asda weren't interested in an alternative route for reasons that are beyond me and their powerful supporters didn't have a Plan B. It doesn't surprise me that such a naive plan failed.


Hotel: anyone who wants to go there (see local plan)..

I must contact ASDA and tell 'm they are naive, opps feel a 31st Poll is coming on

----------


## crayola

You are still blaming the wrong people and trying to fight lost battles.

Asda's Plan A had many obstacles in its path and no Plan B was evident. Making personal comments about me won't get you a shiny new supermarket.

I am sure Asda knew what they were doing but did their supporters?

----------


## Phill

If Asda wanted a store up here they would have one.

My guess is now they, and tesco, have seen just what the market share is, i.e. not a lot.They have both gone away to reconsider their positions.
I don't think the tills at Wick tesco are ringing as often and as loud as they expected.

Tesco's know that another superstore in Thurso will only detract from Wick's takings without bringing in an awful lot more.

----------


## crayola

> If Asda wanted a store up here they would have one.


I suspect you're right and that's what I was pushing in my previous posts.

If I were in charge of Asda I too would put most of my effort into getting into the Inverness area first.

It's complex issues again.

----------


## Phill

> If I were in charge of Asda I too would put most of my effort into getting into the Inverness area first.


I dunno what Asda/Walmart's objectives are but they are not daft. I also get a little whiff of something iffy with HC & Tesco, but that is an aside, however the Leeds mob will know a lot more about it than us.

There is a lot of game playing going on with the big outfits like these, so they may well just be testing the ground and or ruffling Tesco's feathers.

How they want to achieve their market share could be different from tesco's. Mr T seems to be interested in new build and new locations.

Mr W has very cleverly used the pre planned oversizing of stores to very good effect and increased floor sales area at many of it's existing sites. 







> It's complex issues again.


Nah, I'm right, simple.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

asda are trying to get into tain

----------


## Boozeburglar

ASDA are part of the most foul, evil and corrupt empire in retail history. They care not one jot for their staff nor the people who produce the goods they sell.

Of course you will all happily overlook that to save a few pence?

Caithness already has more supermarkets that it can sustain.

A market war between these giants really would put the final nail in the coffin for many local retailers.

Of course a lot of the loudest voices in the pro lobby are from people who would not know any of the local retailers; those who arrived in Caithness lately and decided they should have all the amenities they had south, with no consideration for the impact on the local traders.

----------


## Phill

> Of course a lot of the loudest voices in the pro lobby are from people who would not know any of the local retailers; those who arrived in Caithness lately and decided they should have all the amenities they had south, with no consideration for the impact on the local traders.



Interesting you say that. Being an engerlish incomer type I moved up here because I loved what it had to offer, without the superstores.
I didn't like the idea of the retail park or Tesco's, hypocritically I use both, but I would have been just as happy without.

I hear, and heard before, many Caithness folk say how the county needed it.

What I am very cautious and worried about (and the council really do need to go south and see what has happened elsewhere to understand) is the pitfall of going retail crazy.
Another retail park has been mentioned on more airport land, a supermarket in Thurso. What next, another retail park in Thurso too

But what then happens is you have a number of failing retail parks and stores, half occupied units with the rest falling into disrepair and it then becomes a catch 22. Add to that a High street of boarded up shops and valueless property with vandalism and crime on the rise.

I for one do not want all the amenities (and crap that goes with them) from the south.

----------


## golach

> ASDA are part of the most foul, evil and corrupt empire in retail history. They care not one jot for their staff nor the people who produce the goods they sell.


Can I ask have you ever worked in a Supermarket? I have. In both Sainsburys and ASDA, and may I suggest your talking though the provebial hole in your backside. Asda treats its staff the same as most supermarkets do, your not highly paid, you get a corporate uniform, sadly no overtime except under extreme circumstances, subsidised canteen, a bonus every year. not a lot,but many staff enjoy working for Asda I know I did.
Tell me any Retail store that really cares for the people that produce the goods they sell if you can.

----------


## golach

Are you not glad you do not live in Bristol, Tesco city?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-sto...5875-22005770/

----------


## Phill

> ....... may I suggest your talking though the provebial hole in your backside. Asda treats its staff the same as most supermarkets do, your not highly paid, you get a corporate uniform, sadly no overtime except under extreme circumstances, subsidised canteen, a bonus every year.


I was contracted to Asda/Walmart and spent 6 months at Asda House, what an eye opener!

I have to agree with BB!

 ::

----------


## Anji

> I for one do not want all the amenities (and crap that goes with them) from the south.


Hear, hear!  

I really do not understand people who move to Caithness to 'get away from it all' and then moan about the lack of facilities.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Can I ask have you ever worked in a Supermarket? I have. In both Sainsburys and ASDA, and may I suggest your talking though the provebial hole in your backside.


Did you deliberately miss the question mark there?

I am deeply offended.

 Inverness is also truly a Tesco town, and being a small place you really notice it. 

I have not worked in a supermarket. (Regrets, I’ve had a few . . . but that ain’t one of ‘em!)

Guilty as charged for absorbing my information objectively. 

Should I desist from tapping into collective knowledge and experience, such as that of the many whose suffering at the receiving end of the evil empire that is Wal-Mart is widely recorded, legally as well as anecdotally?

I will, if you no longer remark on anything you have no first hand knowledge of. 
Deal?

As far as the issue of ethical shopping goes, it seems to be quite simple . . . but of course may not be.  

Try to buy locally, in terms of the business you buy from and the source of the goods. Further research might be advisable when it comes to animal products.

Avoid supermarkets where possible, but if you really need to use them work out the best bet ethically. There is a lot of research available at the click of yer fair trade mouse pointing out the best and worst.

Guess which end of the scale Wal-Mart puts through the floor?

 :Wink:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> asda are trying to get into tain


There is already an Asda in tain  ::  Has been for a while.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Well they should give up then.

----------


## bekisman

Still holds? from 'BigPete' *29 Sep 06:*

So Councillor Smith voted against the application [for ASDA] because it was against the "Local Plan" .
However, on the 28th April councillor Smith voted to allow Tesco to build in Wick - inspite of the FACT (I quote) "this does not comply with the Local Plan". How does he explain this totally incomprehensible volte-face? For heavens sake he's a Wick Councillor; votes to allow encroachment on their 'Local Plan' but scuppers up Thurso's!
And he has the audacity to state we are all 'Shallow'!! and 'Knee-jerk reactions' and 'Will live to regret', my God how the man spouts platitudes, is he so totally unaware that the Chamber of Commerce wants ASDA, that The Community Council wants ASDA, that the Mart was TOTALLY unsuitable (access, etc etc) that near *3,000 people signed a petition*, who basically does he think he is? 
Of course we have two Thurso Councillors who voted against but hey, wait a minute, where do they live?

Local plan! The local plan was put in place when it was envisioned that Dounreay would go on for ever, whoops! no it 'aint, so if you got some supermarket offering to come into Thurso, bite their bleeding hands off! That's Jobs and Hey, seeing that MILLIONS of pounds go south anyway for shopping in Inverness etc, are those councillors so blind they can't see that Thurso folk WILL travel over to Tesco's??? 
Green Field site? - Thurso's SURROUNDED by greenfields! A Local Plan is not encased in concrete, things CHANGE (honest), would Pennyland be happy with a great big hotel [permitted] with guests looking into their windows? A noisy sports arena? [permitted].. So we won't see Smith going into ASDA? yeah right!

Yours, a knee-jerker and shallow(er)

----------


## Boozeburglar

Guess what? You are not getting your ASDA. Boo hoo!  :Wink:

----------


## bekisman

> Guess what? You are not getting your ASDA. Boo hoo!


Am I bovered?

----------


## Phill

> That's Jobs and Hey, seeing that MILLIONS of pounds go south anyway for shopping in Inverness etc, are those councillors so blind they can't see that Thurso folk WILL travel over to Tesco's???



It always gets me when companies mention jobs being created by whatever they intend to do. And which jobs do they count? The contractors that travel for miles to work on the construction, do they count the jobs that get laid off elsewhere.

And as for Asda millions, do you think they are gonna buy local and support local farmers etc. Nope.
And all the money they take gets wired to the US every Sunday afternoon, not a lot is supporting this local economy.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think Tesco's behave any better.
Asda are stack tat high and sell it in bulk merchants, they are adding to todays and the future health problems of this country, Tesco too are following suit.

Going into treehugginghippy mode, the local councillors should stop taking the brown envelopes and start looking to the future support of the county in more ways than one.
Support local business and produce, get people eating better and healthier simply grown food. We've got enough supermarkets selling processed ready meals and crap snack foods en mass, fiizzy pop & alchypops for pennies and foreign welfare ambiguous meats.

And you know what really gets me going (boy I'm nearly on a rant here) their pork pies. Asda used to sell the best 6 pack of mini Melton Mowbray's this side of....erm Melton. But then they cheapened them and filled them with abattoir floor scrapings 'cos they "rolled back" the price, the bar stewards they are. 
Never forgave 'em for that.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> There is already an Asda in tain  Has been for a while.


not yet.................. have a look at these reports

http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/caseF...09/00537/PIPSU

----------


## ducati

Just to throw t'pence in. I am an ex Wick retail employee and have discussed business with pretty much all the high streeters. From this and my own experience, and it is very general observation. The more elderly of the population tend to frequent the high street. the ones that value service. Quite a chunk of the population will do anything it seems to avoid shopping local.

Personally I think Wick high street is poorly appointed and not very welcoming but then I don't like pedestrianisation. Just to be even handed I think Thurso is worse.

----------


## crayola

> Avoid supermarkets where possible, but if you really need to use them work out the best bet ethically. There is a lot of research available at the click of yer fair trade mouse pointing out the best and worst.


Waitrose are supposed to be the most ethical and I've been shopping there since they opened here a couple of months ago.

I've noticed though that some of their products seem to be identical to M&S products with different labels.

----------


## crayola

> Still holds? from 'BigPete' *29 Sep 06:*
> 
> So Councillor Smith voted against the application [for ASDA] because it was against the "Local Plan" .
> However, on the 28th April councillor Smith voted to allow Tesco to build in Wick - inspite of the FACT (I quote) "this does not comply with the Local Plan". How does he explain this totally incomprehensible volte-face? For heavens sake he's a Wick Councillor; votes to allow encroachment on their 'Local Plan' but scuppers up Thurso's!
> And he has the audacity to state we are all 'Shallow'!! and 'Knee-jerk reactions' and 'Will live to regret', my God how the man spouts platitudes, is he so totally unaware that the Chamber of Commerce wants ASDA, that The Community Council wants ASDA, that the Mart was TOTALLY unsuitable (access, etc etc) that near *3,000 people signed a petition*, who basically does he think he is? 
> Of course we have two Thurso Councillors who voted against but hey, wait a minute, where do they live?
> 
> Local plan! The local plan was put in place when it was envisioned that Dounreay would go on for ever, whoops! no it 'aint, so if you got some supermarket offering to come into Thurso, bite their bleeding hands off! That's Jobs and Hey, seeing that MILLIONS of pounds go south anyway for shopping in Inverness etc, are those councillors so blind they can't see that Thurso folk WILL travel over to Tesco's??? 
> Green Field site? - Thurso's SURROUNDED by greenfields! A Local Plan is not encased in concrete, things CHANGE (honest), would Pennyland be happy with a great big hotel [permitted] with guests looking into their windows? A noisy sports arena? [permitted].. So we won't see Smith going into ASDA? yeah right!
> ...


I must admire your skill at building straw men and shooting at them with tangents. Do you ever address issues head on or do you always pick at nits after the train has long since left the station? Never mind, Tesco will be right next to the station so you might actually catch it next time.  :Smile: 

Although since the Mart is totally unsuitable I assume you won't actually be shopping there.  ::

----------


## Phill

> the ones that value service.



This is key, despite all the BS that you see in the big stores 9 times out of 10 you cannot beat a smaller, local co' for service. Yes it's gonna cost more, it's obvious, but it's a lot less hassle to sort any problems out.

What we are not realising is where our cash goes ultimately. We want cheap goods, cheap telly's, cheap food and we are happy to troll off to Asda/Tesco/Somerfield etc. to get this. All the while "local"* producers and manufacturers are getting pushed out of the market because they don't employ 8 year olds at tuppence per week to cobble together their designer gear.

Another "local"* dairy farm goes bankrupt because it cannot afford the cost of the steroids that they need to pump into the cattle to keep the milk production high enough to keep the prices low enough for the supermarkets to buy their produce, oh, is that your brother/cousin that has been laid off 'cos you want milk 1p per pint cheaper from the supermarket.



*I'm talking UK wide.

----------


## bekisman

> I must admire your skill at building straw men and shooting at them with tangents. Do you ever address issues head on or do you always pick at nits after the train has long since left the station? Never mind, Tesco will be right next to the station so you might actually catch it next time. 
> 
> Although since the Mart is totally unsuitable I assume you won't actually be shopping there.


 
Yes I do address issues head on, Doug Wilson Tesco's Corporate Affairs Manager rang me personally to address issues re Tesco at 'the Mart'.. I am nevertheless intrigued Crayola, why you seem to think it pertinent to attempt to impress, no, lets not get too excited; bore, with your juvenile twittering..
And yes atually (sic) I did catch the train, and further down the line joined the sleeper although not really necessary as somnolence was attained by your post.  Many salutations for your admiration at my skill - obviously you recognise excellence, and that seemed to be attained without the use of a Poll. Oh well, time for sleep, it's getting late and must keep my eyes off your next post before I hit the hay..
keep smiling

----------


## crayola

> Personally I think Wick high street is poorly appointed and not very welcoming but then I don't like pedestrianisation. Just to be even handed I think Thurso is worse.


That's an interesting comparison. I prefer Thurso but that may just be what I'm used to. There doesn't seem to be much in it.

----------


## bagpuss

and nobody mentioned Morrisons, I see......

----------


## BINBOB

> and nobody mentioned Morrisons, I see......


Or Sainsburys......... :Grin:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Or R S McColl...... ::

----------


## Leanne

Daft question probably but why would anyone want ASDA? I used to get embarrassed as a kid that my parents shopped there... Or is there no supermarket snobbery up here?

----------


## bekisman

> Daft question probably but why would anyone want ASDA? I used to get embarrassed as a kid that my parents shopped there... Or is there no supermarket snobbery up here?


Basically as competition with Tesco and to sell fuel a lot cheaper than the present 'suppliers' in Thurso?

----------


## Leanne

> Basically as competition with Tesco and to sell fuel a lott cheaper than the present 'suppliers' in Thurso?


Sainsburys do petrol to at the same price but the Supermarket it tons better.

Tesco's is better than asda but Sainsburys is better than Tescos (IMHO)

----------


## annthracks

> Daft question probably but why would anyone want ASDA? I used to get embarrassed as a kid that my parents shopped there... Or is there no supermarket snobbery up here?


There's no supermarket snobbery up here because there're few supermarkets!
 :Smile: 
For a "big monthly shop" I'd shop at ASDA given the choice, based on cost, then Tesco

----------


## annthracks

> Sainsburys do petrol to at the same price but the Supermarket it tons better.
> 
> Tesco's is better than asda but Sainsburys is better than Tescos (IMHO)


but then you're paying for that difference. Sainsury is more expensive than Tesco, Tesco is more expensive than ASDA, CO-OP somewhere in the middle with very little choice, and then you've got Morrisons, Aldi/Lidl

----------


## annthracks

> Or R S McColl......


BTW, it's "They're", not "their"

----------


## Boozeburglar

> BTW, it's "They're", not "their"





What does that matter?

----------


## Leanne

> but then you're paying for that difference. Sainsury is more expensive than Tesco, Tesco is more expensive than ASDA, CO-OP somewhere in the middle with very little choice, and then you've got Morrisons, Aldi/Lidl


If I were city based still I would rather pay for the difference. Instead I'd rather do a few bits and bobs in the Supermarket, shop locally for fruit, veg, meat and fish and get the occasional food parcel sent up from my mum  :Wink:

----------


## Boozeburglar

Leanne, I shop in Sainsburys for what I cannot get from the market, I find it as cheap as Tescos, although I hate using supermarkets I have enough experience of the two to make that comparison. 

Of course, I am basing my comparison on quality, and that is not going to win over people who shop in Farmfoods or Iceland, is it?

 :Wink:

----------


## annthracks

> What does that matter?


It probably doesn't, but I have an obsessive compulsive disorder about "there, they're and their", and I have to correct people on what is obviously not a typographical error. 
Other spelling mistakes whether through lack of education (ignorance) or laziness (eg. txt spk) I can and do ignore. 
:-)

----------


## ducati

> It probably doesn't, but I have an obsessive compulsive disorder about "there, they're and their", and I have to correct people on what is obviously not a typographical error. 
> Other spelling mistakes whether through lack of education (ignorance) or laziness (eg. txt spk) I can and do ignore. 
> :-)


Thare, Thare

----------


## crayola

> Daft question probably but why would anyone want ASDA? I used to get embarrassed as a kid that my parents shopped there... Or is there no supermarket snobbery up here?


I get embarrassed on the rare occasions I shop there now. I keep my head down and hope no-one I know sees me.  ::

----------


## joxville

> I get embarrassed on the rare occasions I shop there now. I keep my head down and hope no-one I know sees me.


Tell the truth, you only shop there in the hope someone pats your bum.  :Smile:

----------


## crayola

> Tell the truth, you only shop there in the hope someone pats your bum.


In Govan? I'd be out of there faster than an offended orger on ice. And I'm not talking about frozen water here.  ::

----------


## crayola

Some websites beggar belief. Look at this

Asda  Jobs In Thurso

Look at all the companies advertising Graduate Jobs in Thurso

How do they get away with this?

----------


## Bbodygood

You are not right. Let's discuss it. Write to me in PM, we will talk.

----------


## Tom Cornwall

the council in north norfolk have just turned down Tesco's application for the umpteenth time..apparently Tesco are planning another appeal...it costs councils millions to try to stand up against Tesco when they want to put a supermarket up

----------


## crayola

> Is the party still on or was Tesco's application to build a superstore on the former Thurso Mart site just a spoiler to prevent Asda getting a foothold in the North as was suggested at the time?


I wrote the above nearly a year ago and nothing seems to have changed since then.

Friday's Groat carried the story..............




> Superstore  giant denies 'land-banking' claim
>       Published:  30 April, 2010
> 
> The deserted former auction mart site in Thurso  where Tesco has planning permission to build a supermarket and four-pump  petrol station. John Macrae
> 
>    TESCO is facing claims that its purchase of the  former auction mart site in Thurso is a ruse to prevent a rival  supermarket starting up in the town.
> 
>   The charge of "land-banking" was yesterday scotched by the food  chain, which has full planning consent to redevelop the ground, off  Ormlie Road. It insists it remains committed to building a new  superstore to replace its current outlet in the town.
> 
> ...


Read the full story at Superstore  giant denies 'land-banking' claim

Are Tesco Land Banking? Is the delay due to the recession? Or are Thurso Community Council refusing to take their teeth out of a battle they lost years ago?

What do you think?

----------


## joxville

I think there should be a date set at which they must lay foundations or planning permission is revoked permanently and the land must be sold on the open market, even if it means it's a competitor that buys the land. Tesco own a piece of land close to 1/4 mile from where I live, they've owned it for 11 years, but made no attempt to develop it. That to me is wrong when the land could be used by another business or build houses upon.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Crayola, I think this article in yesterdays P & J says it all.....  

It makes me mad to think that we have little option but to continue to use their stores here in the North.

----------


## crayola

> Crayola, I think this article in yesterdays P & J says it all.....  
> 
> It makes me mad to think that we have little option but to continue to use their stores here in the North.


I see what you mean.  ::

----------


## Perambulate

has anyone ever noticed though that if tescos want to build a store they usually just seem to get the green light regardless of what us bottom feeders think or want? i think the highland council and tescos have a wee secret deal on the go. Let the conspirciy theories commence

----------


## truckster2007

well in the p and j it is saying that tesco are asking the council in tain to look again and decide again if they will let asda build in tain so this is just showing that they do worry. i just wish we had some where in thurso for cheap kids clothes and wick tesco isn't that great 4 boys clothes

----------


## Baconbuttie

Now that Tesco has protested again.   The powers that be in Highland Council are bound to reject the application, just wait and see.   I bet Asda dont get in at Tain.     Tesco can do what they want in Highland Region, why is that I wonder.????

----------


## crayola

After all the fuss..............




> Disbelief  at new Tesco store plans
> 
> THE effect on Thurso of Tesco's flit to the derelict auction mart  site should not be significant, it has been claimed.
> 
> Community councillor Don Smith was speaking after the retail giant  confirmed it plans to have its new base open by the spring of next year.
> 
> Speaking  at last Tuesday evening's meeting of Thurso Community Council, Mr Smith  said: "I can't see Tesco having much effect as they not going into the  town centre. They are not going to be much different from their current  site at Millbank."


Well well well, after all the fighting and all the arguments _the effect on Thurso of Tesco's flit to the derelict auction mart site should not be significant._

God help all you Tesco fans. The current Thurso Tesco is one of the least enticing I've ever had the misfortune to shop in.  :Frown:

----------


## jaykay

I tend to agree with the viewpoint expressed by Mr Bert Macleod

"Mr MacLeod told fellow members: "I'll believe it when I see the machines in action building the new store. I don't believe anything they say."

Tesco may well start tidying up the site this month to keep the Council off their backs but whether or not they ever build a store on it remains to be seen. My own thoughts are that Tesco will "play for time" using all sorts of ploys. Why would they go to the bother of buiding a new store that is not a lot bigger than the one they already have in Thurso?  
Like Mr Macleod I will beleive it when I actually see the new store being built.

----------


## crayola

> Like Mr Macleod I will beleive it when I actually see the new store being built.


Likewise but there's a recession on so they have a good excuse for a delay and a long recession could be spun out into a longer excuse. And long excuses can spin out into permanent ones.

Anyways they must have a huge fraction of the Caithness supermarket market already and with no competition on the big supermarket front they can afford to wait before they pick up the rest.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Tesco's now asking for a judicial review of the Tain ASDA:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/...s/10375986.stm

----------


## crayola

This has been dragging on for years. The Tain ASDA was approved by Highland Council on Wednesday 14 March 2007!




> *Tain ASDA Supermarket Planning Application (14/03/07)*
> 
> Following a hearings  procedure held today (Wednesday 14 March 2007), members of The Highland  Councils Planning and Development Committee have approved an  application by ASDA to build a supermarket with petrol station on a 6.5  hectare site in Tain.  The consent is to be made subject to a number of  planning conditions to be drawn up by the Director of Planning and  Development. 
> 
> The site for the proposed new store is on the south side of the town  and is currently used as agricultural land which is highlighted in the  recently adopted Easter Ross Local Plan as land for future housing  expansion and amenity area.  
> 
> The application will now be referred to the Scottish Executive as the  proposed car parking exceeds the national maximum car parking standards  laid down by the Executive.
> 
> The recommendation presented to the Committee by Planning Officials  was to refuse the application however at the end of the hearings  procedure Councillor Richard Durham seconded by Councillor Alan Torrance  moved a motion for approval.  
> ...


Whatever the relation between Highland Council and Tesco, and even if ASDA as I suspect have been incompetent, the outcome has been ridiculous. No wonder there are accusations of corruption.

----------


## jaykay

"WORK on a long-awaited new Tesco store in Thurso will begin next month, and the supermarket giant has confirmed a scheduled opening date of spring next year


"Clearance of the old mart site on Ormlie Road will begin within weeks, with construction of the 25,000-square-foot store starting in August, according to Tesco's corporate affairs manager, Douglas Wilson".

The above statements were made in May. I notice there is still no sign of anything happening at the mart site so obviously the work that was meant to start in June did not happen.
Could Douglas Wilson Tesco's corporate affairs manager be telling lies? Surely never!

----------


## Sara Jevo

How much of the Caithness economy relies on public funding?

It's probably higher than most other parts of Scotland, which itself is above average for the UK.

Vulcan, Dounreay, council, NHS, college, schools . . .add in the private contractors who do work for the public sector . . .

The recession is about to sweep the public sector with a vengeance - and with it the revenue forecasts that people like Tesco will have based their investment decisions on.

----------


## glaikit

Agree with Sarajevo.  Watch Tesco pack their hankie on a stick when the money runs dry and head out of Caithness.  They have a history of it and are a completely unscrupulous company, who don't give a jot for local communities, or their employees.  They'll close down all the competition, including petrol stations and leave us with nowt.  In fact I'm amazed there are still petrol stations left in Wick.

----------


## bekisman

> Agree with Sarajevo. Watch Tesco pack their hankie on a stick when the money runs dry and head out of Caithness. They have a history of it and are a completely unscrupulous company, who don't give a jot for local communities, or their employees. They'll close down all the competition, including petrol stations and leave us with nowt. In fact I'm amazed there are still petrol stations left in Wick.


What a load of tosh!
"They have a history of it" - go on then give details.
"They'll close down all the competition, including petrol stations and leave us with nowt. In fact I'm amazed there are still petrol stations left in Wick." - go on then list all of the towns/cities in UK where this has happened.

Face facts; Tesco (for all it's faults) has been instrumental in bringing down the cost of fuel in Wick, And when Tesco, Thurso, comes on line the fuel there will be reasonable too. Were YOU here in 2004?  "In February 2004, the average price of unleaded petrol was 76.88p per litre. The cheapest was to be found in Thanet, Kent, at an average price of 70.80p, while the most expensive was Thurso in Caithness at an average price of 85.90p."  And in 2005 "all the garages [Thurso] charged the same price which was 12p per litre above Inverness prices".

----------


## Sara Jevo

Bekisman . . . Tesco are one of the most ruthless corporations on the planet today, a company whose business is designed to drive down the costs of its supply chain irrespective of the environmental or social consequences in order to maximise its profits.

The trail of destruction left by Tesco can be seen in towns across Britain where local supply chains and traders have been eroded and destroyed by the enormous buying power that comes with being a global corporation.

It creates an illusion in the short-term of being good for the customer - but the whole community suffers in the long-term as Tesco begins to monopolise and feels secure enough to raise its prices.

----------


## ducati

> Bekisman . . . Tesco are one of the most ruthless corporations on the planet today, a company whose business is designed to drive down the costs of its supply chain irrespective of the environmental or social consequences in order to maximise its profits.
> 
> The trail of destruction left by Tesco can be seen in towns across Britain where local supply chains and traders have been eroded and destroyed by the enormous buying power that comes with being a global corporation.
> 
> It creates an illusion in the short-term of being good for the customer - but the whole community suffers in the long-term as Tesco begins to monopolise and feels secure enough to raise its prices.


Where is the evidence for the raising of prices? Tesco need to keep cheap because that is what their customers want. Hence the £1.00 chicken etc.

If there was no demand they would change their business model.

There is no more competetive business than grocery-that is a fact.

----------


## glaikit

Thank you Sara Jevo :Smile:   It's too hot to argue the toss today and I've not got the stomach for it.  You put it very well.

----------


## bekisman

> Bekisman . . . Tesco are one of the most ruthless corporations on the planet today, a company whose business is designed to drive down the costs of its supply chain irrespective of the environmental or social consequences in order to maximise its profits.
> 
> The trail of destruction left by Tesco can be seen in towns across Britain where local supply chains and traders have been eroded and destroyed by the enormous buying power that comes with being a global corporation.
> 
> It creates an illusion in the short-term of being good for the customer - but the whole community suffers in the long-term as Tesco begins to monopolise and feels secure enough to raise its prices.


1. 'Tesco are one of the most ruthless corporations on the planet today' (thought ASDA/Wallmart were?)
2. 'a company whose business is designed to drive down the costs of its supply chain irrespective of the environmental or social consequences in order to maximise its profits'. (is there a major supermarket who doesn't?)
3 'The trail of destruction left by Tesco can be seen in towns across Britain where local supply chains and traders have been eroded and destroyed by the enormous buying power that comes with being a global corporation.' ASDA. Sainsbury's Morrisons?
4. 'It creates an illusion in the short-term of being good for the customer' (how long is short term?)
5. 'but the whole community suffers in the long-term as Tesco begins to monopolise and feels secure enough to raise its prices.' (name these places)
Presume you have never, will never, use any facilities of Tesco's?

----------


## glaikit

Coop.   Coop treat their suppliers in an ethical fashion, do not invest in any dodgy investments and try to use local suppliers when they can.  
They're not the cheapest by any means but they ain't grinding farmers et al into the ground either.

----------


## Tugmistress

on a slightly diferent note i have had this emailed from a friend that is not registered on the org, i must admit i would be worried too if the do build ........ copied and pasted below  :Smile: 

If I was a parent sending my kid to Miller or the High School even Pennyland I would be really worried.  
 How can this information (there are 100s more articles) be out there and planning permission not take account of this data?   If Tesco is built I would say the traffic on these roads would probably double.

 Tesco if built will affect kids for years to come... just madness even at present actually as that road is so busy and all the kids walking past.  If my kids were younger I would not let them go near the place.  This has made me really mad.

http://www.commondreams.org/headlines04/0603-08.htm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/me...tes/336738.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/369169.stm

----------


## Puzzled

[QUOTE= Hence the £1.00 chicken .[/QUOTE]

Never found one of them!

----------


## Sara Jevo

> 1. 'Tesco are one of the most ruthless corporations on the planet today' (thought ASDA/Wallmart were?)
> 2. 'a company whose business is designed to drive down the costs of its supply chain irrespective of the environmental or social consequences in order to maximise its profits'. (is there a major supermarket who doesn't?)
> 3 'The trail of destruction left by Tesco can be seen in towns across Britain where local supply chains and traders have been eroded and destroyed by the enormous buying power that comes with being a global corporation.' ASDA. Sainsbury's Morrisons?
> 4. 'It creates an illusion in the short-term of being good for the customer' (how long is short term?)
> 5. 'but the whole community suffers in the long-term as Tesco begins to monopolise and feels secure enough to raise its prices.' (name these places)
> Presume you have never, will never, use any facilities of Tesco's?



1. This thread happens to be about Tesco. Tesco and 3 or 4 other global supermarket corporations now control about two-thirds of the world's food supply.

2. Yes, there are lots, the Co-operative for example. It is an ethical business and is not driven by a need to satisify rapacious City investors. The problem with chains the size of Tesco, however, is that they become so large other chains find it harder to compete with them. Eventually, you end up with a handful of huge companies controlling the food supply.

Diversity is as important to the health of commerce as it is to nature. These huge corporations become predators, driven by the continual need to return profitability and growth, and high share prices for city investors. The market has failed when a handful of companies are allowed to dominate in this way. They become "too big to fail" and their power affects entire national economies.

3. It isn't just Tesco, but Tesco is the biggest culprit. Very few planning authorities have shown resistance to the power of these brands.

4 Until their competitors in that locality have been wiped out.

5. Look at the investigation of the supermarkets by the Competition Commission and the references to "price flexing", for example, "the practice of varying prices in different geographical locations in the light of local competitive conditions, such variation not being related to costs' - i.e. they charge whatever they can get away with once the competition is wiped out.

Similarly - and Tesco is not unique - competition between supermarkets is limited to a few items and "loss leaders" designed to tempt you into the store. There is very little competition across the rest of the range.

I've bought things in Tesco, yes. But usually only when I'm on my travels and I've run out of something, e.g. ciggies. The amount I spend in Tesco probably amounts to less than one per cent of my weekly shop, since I avoid it most of the time.

----------


## bekisman

It's a pity you're not so, shall we say, 'thoughtful, ref your 'ciggies' origination... 


Problems in Tobacco Production
*Child Labour*

The International Labour Office reported that the most child-labourers work in agriculture, which is one of the most hazardous types of work.

The tobacco industry houses some of these working children. There is widespread use of children on farms in Argentina, Brazil, China, India, Indonesia, Malawi, the United States and Zimbabwe. 
While some of these children work with their families on small family-owned farms, others work on large plantations. In late 2009 reports were released by the London-based human-rights group Plan International, claiming that child labour was common on Malawi (producer of 1.8% of the worlds tobacco) tobacco farms. 
The organization interviewed 44 teens, who worked full-time on farms during the 2007-2008 growing season. The child-labourers complained of low pay, long hours as well as physical and sexual abuse by their supervisors. They also reported suffering from green tobacco sickness, a form of nicotine poisoning. When wet leaves are handled, nicotine from the leaves gets absorbed in the skin and causes nausea, vomiting and dizziness. Children were exposed to 50-cigarettes worth of nicotine through direct contact with tobacco leaves. 
This level of nicotine in children can permanently alter brain structure and function.
Families that farm tobacco often have to make the difficult decision between having their children work or go to school. Unfortunately working often beats education because tobacco farmers, especially in the developing world, cannot make enough money from their crop to survive without the cheap labour that children provide.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobacco

----------


## Sara Jevo

Bekisman - perhaps straw man would be a better moniker for you.

----------


## bekisman

> Bekisman - perhaps straw man would be a better moniker for you.


OK descend to abuse, could say 'Sarajevo' might be misconstrued as synonymous with this; http://www.thenagain.info/webchron/easteurope/SarajevoSiege.CP.html
Or Neo-Luddism against supermarkets and their offering of access to affordable items to the masses - if the demand is not there, it dies...
(And that's nothing to do with the detailed conversation I had with Doug Wilson; Tesco corporate affairs manager ref Thurso Tesco a few years back) - yes I do 'get involved' unlike some who may spout from the back row..

Have a nice day, Sara, I'm off over to Tesco's..   :Wink:

----------


## Sara Jevo

I do like that link lol . . .

_the beautiful Sarajevo is an often admired site of intellectuals and peoples of all races_

Whereas as a straw man . . .

_To "attack a straw man" is to create the illusion of having refuted a proposition by substituting a superficially similar yet weaker proposition (the "straw man"), and refuting it, without ever having actually refuted the original position_

Hmmmm . . . enjoy the shopping

----------


## Tubthumper

Auction mart site in Thurso sold for £3,917,580 on the 14th May 2010. 

I thought Tesco had bought the site and it had all been sorted out yonks ago?

Still it gives an idea of how much property is worth in the area. If Tesco are investing that plus the cost of building, staffing & stocking a supermarket, they must have some confidence that Caithness has some kind of future!

----------


## Sara Jevo

> Auction mart site in Thurso sold for £3,917,580 on the 14th May 2010. 
> 
> I thought Tesco had bought the site and it had all been sorted out yonks ago?
> 
> Still it gives an idea of how much property is worth in the area. If Tesco are investing that plus the cost of building, staffing & stocking a supermarket, they must have some confidence that Caithness has some kind of future!


It's less than half what Tesco pays its top man in the US.

Spotlight falls on £7m payout for Tesco's man in America

----------


## bekisman

> I do like that link lol . . .
> 
> _the beautiful Sarajevo is an often admired site of intellectuals and peoples of all races_
> 
> Whereas as a straw man . . .
> 
> _To "attack a straw man" is to create the illusion of having refuted a proposition by substituting a superficially similar yet weaker proposition (the "straw man"), and refuting it, without ever having actually refuted the original position_
> 
> Hmmmm . . . enjoy the shopping


Hmm, no, I was referring to _"On April 6, 1992, Serb militants opened fire on thousands of peace demonstrators in Sarajevo, killing at least five and wounding 30. This began a siege that has been termed "the worst in Europe since the end of World War II"._

'Straw man' nah, not bothered with 'refuting your original position' re reply #116, as you never really answered - so the recourse to the source of your 'ciggies' was really just a bit of tiffin, before I drove over to Tesco's and got my diesel at 115.9p a litre - well I know you don't use Tesco fuel, but seems a bit foolish to pay an extra 7p a litre - but then, one makes one's choice..  :Wink:

----------


## crayola

I haven't visited for some time so please forgive the naivety of this question.......

Has demolition or any other work started on the old Mart site or are Tesco still dancing to the same old tune?

----------


## Metalattakk

> I haven't visited for some time so please forgive the naivety of this question.......
> 
> Has demolition or any other work started on the old Mart site or are Tesco still dancing to the same old tune?


Hang on, I'll take a deek out my back window....ach, it's dark.  :Frown: 

As of last daylight though, there has been no movement on the site at all. None whatsoever.

Nichts, nada, rien, niente, ничего, etc., etc., etc.

----------


## crayola

Thanks MA. I'll take that as a 'no' then.  :Grin: 

Did you not even see any ghosts of sheepies past?

----------


## Metalattakk

Och, the sheepies were'na too bad. The coos were a damn sight worser. Fit a din!  :Grin:

----------


## Sara Jevo

What was the name of the property company that acquired the mart site? Was it Balmore?

That must've been getting on for 10 years ago now.

Anyway, Balmore it turns out is a front for Tesco.

New Tesco town row as secret land deal is revealed - Scotsman

Tesco planning permission dirty tricks row - This is Money

It suggests the acquisition of the site years ago was to deprive others (e.g. Asda). If Tesco was serious about developing the site, the store would've been built ages ago.

----------


## crayola

No it wasn't Balmore. It was Miller Developments whom I have dealt with professionally and they are as far as I know a bona fide property developer with the usual land-grabbing and exploitational tendencies.

According to the Groat the grave dancing continues unabated......

Chamber 'not getting full story' from Tesco




> In a statement to the John O'Groat Journal a Tesco spokesperson said:  "Tesco has an ongoing dialogue with the community council regarding  progress in Thurso and we can confirm that we will shortly be securing  the site to allow us to move the scheme forward. Tesco remains fully  committed to delivering the new store and petrol station in Thurso."


For those lucky souls that don't suffer corporate botox on a daily basis this can be loosely translated as...........




> Tesco is still evading the question that Thurso Community Council has asked for the umpteenth time and we can confirm that we haven't done anything and we have no intention of doing anything soon. And that includes having no intention of selling the site to a rival that might open a new store and petrol station there before we get around to thinking about it again one day. We'll put up a bigger fence to keep them out if we have to.

----------


## crayola

The supermarket saga continues to be stopped dead in its tracks:

From 'Tesco has broken every promise made' (courtesy of the Courier)




> Despite repeated attempts, a Tesco spokesman was yesterday unavailable for comment.
> 
> However, a company representative said earlier this month: "Tesco has  an ongoing dialogue with the community council regarding progress in  Thurso and we can confirm that we will shortly be securing the site to  allow us to move the scheme forward.
> 
> "Tesco remains fully committed to delivering the new store and petrol station in Thurso."


The translation of this into plain English is the same as the translation in my previous post. Except that they seem to have dropped their commitment to build a big fence to keep out Asda. Or chavs or gangs or whatever...............

Meanwhile I'm still trying to get my head around the concept of being a lifelong resident of Ormlie Road. I suppose that could be something to be proud of. And why not? The man in question is 51 (allegedly) so he's only a few years older than me. I wonder if I knew him. Or if I ever snogged him. If I did it wasn't in Ormlie Road because I never snogged anyone there.

I'm still in love with John Rosie.  :Wink:

----------


## crayola

I don't take any pleasure in drawing your attention to the Tesco train driving dead in its tracks but this was oh so predictable.  :Frown: 




> *Supermarket giant under pressure over derelict site* 
>     Published: 04/10/2010 10:45
> 
> Press & Journal, Aberdeen
>  Tesco is coming under pressure to address safety concerns about the derelict site of its proposed new supermarket in Thurso. 
> 
>    A community representative claims that the use of the ground as a  shortcut by local school pupils could result in a serious accident.
> 
>   Thurso Community Council vice-chairman Bert Macleod also alleged that  the retail giant is "land-banking" to prevent other supermarkets  developing the former auction mart site, off Ormlie Road.
> ...


Caithness Chamber of Commerce - News Archive

----------


## flash

Was passing the old mart site today and I see workmen are starting to tidy the site. One of them was telling me they are going to put up hoarding and begin demolition soon, but building probably wont start until next financial year

----------


## crayola

Thanks for that info flash. I'm still catching up on the news here.

Are they only building a fence for now or are they demolishing and tidying the site too?

----------


## Vistravi

Forget asda and tesco i want netto! It's a great shop for bargains! :Smile:

----------


## Leanne

> Forget asda and tesco i want netto! It's a great shop for bargains!


And an Aldi!

----------


## Vistravi

need makro too, wanna shop for live lobsters!

----------


## bekisman

Do my eyes deceive me? was being driven into Thurso and went past the Thurso Tesco site, with the high boarding around - however the entrance gate was open and I could see diggers etc demolishing the structures there - am I right? 'cos it's about bleeding time, - sooner their fuel outlet is up and running and the usual long-standing fuel rip-off from Bridge End etc continues, the longer Mrs Beks and I will be commuting to Wick (not just to save the pennies, but to stop lining the pockets..)

----------


## WICKER10

Think they are just cleaning the site up to stop the council being on there back.

----------


## Walter Ego

> Think they are just cleaning the site up to stop the council being on there back.


Like the 'New development' at the Dominos site in Wick......

----------


## bekisman

Was at the Thurso railway station this afternoon - noticed a lot of diggers and machinery on the site and what looks like erecting red-painted upright girders?

----------


## mrlennie

Heard someone saying today that this was going to be the most environmentally unfriendly Tesco yet. They are putting up windmills to convert electricity INTO wind...

----------


## Tatbabe

guess Tesco getting the go for their new market is all political (and maybe corruption?) - can't see politicians nowadays really voting for what the people want who voted for them ...

----------


## Garnet

It has been said on this site that it may be better if Asda was here...did anyone see 'Watchdog' last thursday?   Asda was getting 'seven bells knocked out of them' because of their delivery setup, it seems they've been 'adding on' unordered items and of course charging  for them.   I also personaly know of one such person who has been sent *£13* worth of '_out of date'_ goods.   On contacting ASDA four times there still has been no reply..... SO be careful wwhat you wish for, just a warning then, ok.  ::

----------


## ducati

> Was at the Thurso railway station this afternoon - noticed a lot of diggers and machinery on the site and what looks like erecting red-painted upright girders?


I looked closely today, sadly they are girders from the building they are demolishing. Used to be a backpackers hostel?

----------


## bekisman

> I looked closely today, sadly they are girders from the building they are demolishing. Used to be a backpackers hostel?


 Oh well never mind; wishful thinking  :Wink:

----------


## crayola

> It has been said on this site that it may be better if Asda was here...did anyone see 'Watchdog' last thursday?   Asda was getting 'seven bells knocked out of them' because of their delivery setup, it seems they've been 'adding on' unordered items and of course charging  for them.   I also personaly know of one such person who has been sent *£13* worth of '_out of date'_ goods.   On contacting ASDA four times there still has been no reply..... SO be careful wwhat you wish for, just a warning then, ok.


It depends on where you live. ASDA delivery is good in this area and certainly better than the shambles that Sainsbury's run. But believe it or not, by far the best around here is Tesco.  ::

----------


## crayola

I haven't heard any news of Tesco's progress for a long time.

What's happening on the old Mart site this year? Have they demolished the buildings and secured the site against the ghosts of sheepies past? Is any passer-by with an Asda carrier bag dragged through the fence and re-educated by every little yelps.  ::

----------


## gollach

They cleared the site but all heavy machinery was moved out during the Christmas holidays.  I've not seen any movement there this month - has anyone else?

----------


## crayola

Thanks for the update goll.

If Tesco aren't going to build in the forseeable future perhaps I could establish the Caithness and Sutherland School of Witchcraft on the site. It's so close to the high school and North Highland College that we could share facilities.


CSSW

----------


## crayola

Is there any construction activity from Tesco on Ormlie Road yet?

----------


## Kodiak

None that I can see.

----------


## Cattach

> Tesco have bought the land. Appartently they are going to build but who knows. I don't think they bought it as a one over on asdas. Thats quite childish to have as a opinion.


Far from being childish it is a proven fact that in other areas Tesco have landbanked to keep competitors out.  While this may not be certain in the Thurso case it is certainly not to be dismissed with such silly comment.

----------


## Eilanboy

> Far from being childish it is a proven fact that in other areas Tesco have landbanked to keep competitors out. While this may not be certain in the Thurso case it is certainly not to be dismissed with such silly comment.


Totally agree Cattach though can,t think of a site anywhere else in the north that Tesco have acquired and taken so long to build on.Cannot see them ever building as they appear to be quite content with a small store in Thurso and a larger one in Wick,.Build a larger one in Thurso which will stop all the people coming through to Wick and that one will run at a loss along with the new one.Don,t think Caithness could support two large Tesco stores.
Now if it was Asda!!!!!!!!!!!!! wishful thinking.Ah well it is not to far to Tain.

----------


## Walter Ego

Ah...

"If only we had an Asda/bigger Tescos/high speed rail link/less incomers/more flights/no ugly people/dual carriageway to Inverness/hover underpants....."

It would be grand, wouldn't it?


....Wouldn't it? ::

----------


## Cattach

> The whole of the bottom of Pennyland estate was against it as were many in the Burnside estates and it was against the local plan. The politics was a long shot and they lost. Or hadn't you noticed? 
> 
> It's a complex issue whether or not you appreciate that.


Those against were people who bought their Dounreay houses at knock down prices and then wanted to keep evryone else out.  Also one house was being sold by someone with an interest in a refusal to develp and another person on the council living in Burnside voted too.  Democracy!!!

----------


## Walter Ego

> Those against were people who bought their Dounreay houses at knock down prices and then wanted to keep evryone else out.  Also one house was being sold by someone with an interest in a refusal to develp and another person on the council living in Burnside voted too.  Democracy!!!


Do you own a pitchfork?

----------


## crayola

Thanks to everyone for your contributions. Special thanks to those that sent information privately.

I wouldn't like Asda in front of my house if I lived at the bottom of Pennyland. The view from there is special and it should be preserved. Asda would be in Thurso by now if they'd gone along with the local plan and applied to build near BT. Blame Asda not your former elected representatives and not your neighbours.

Out-of-galaxy supermarkets are the new big thing here and I shop in Andromeda nowadays.  :Smile:

----------


## Cattach

> I looked closely today, sadly they are girders from the building they are demolishing. Used to be a backpackers hostel?


Backpackers Hostel???  News to me.

----------


## Bobinovich

No it wasn't lol, there used to be a largish (5' x 4' IIRC) painted wooden board up advertising Sandra's Backpackers Hostel many moons ago.  I'm sure this is what Duke will have seen.

----------


## ducati

> No it wasn't lol, there used to be a largish (5' x 4' IIRC) painted wooden board up advertising Sandra's Backpackers Hostel many moons ago. I'm sure this is what Duke will have seen.


Yep that is what I did see.

----------


## chrisupyonder

So if/when Tesco build another store, what will happen to the existing Tesco in Thurso?
It is unlikely that another supermarket will go in there. Look what's happening to Haldanes in Wick. They did not last long.

Chris.

----------


## crayola

There was a rumour that a new high school would be built on the site of the old Tesco. That seemed unlikely at the time if only due to reasons of space. It seems even more unlikely now but you never know with large business empires like Tesco.I didn't think Haldane's in Wick had a hope in hell and unfortunately for them that was the case.  :Frown:

----------


## crayola

The Courier reported this week that the Millbank Tesco is up for sale. The actual advertisement says 'to let/may sell'.

----------


## bekisman

See #10 last paragraph

----------


## crayola

Has building started on the Mart site or have miracles not yet made it past Inverness?

----------


## crayola

I heard three snippets of information this week. One is that Tesco are retrenching and have cancelled their new-build programme for the forseeable future. The second is that Asda is on the warpath and the north is in their targets again. The third is the same as the second with Asda replaced by ...... Sainsbury's.  :Smile:

----------


## Chalkie

Bring it on!!! Asda or Sainsburys, I dont care which, as long as its up here.

----------


## bingocrazy

I am sure i read somewhere that tesco's are planning to build before christmas and yes they did buy to keep asda away as they thought if asda came up here then they would go out off buisness, but dont get me wrong i might have read it wrong and if i have then i do apologise.

----------


## crayola

I hear the inevitable has happened and the Ormlie Road site has been targeted by vandals and graffiti artists.  :Frown:

----------


## sistevens

> I hear the inevitable has happened and the Ormlie Road site has been targeted by vandals and graffiti artists.


Well at least somebody is doing something with the site

----------


## crayola

> Well at least somebody is doing something with the site


Well yes, but it's not what we had hoped for.......

I'm pleased to note that our prospective Lib Dem councillor is doing his best to keep Tesco honest but it appears that nothing has changed since I started this thread. Which is sad but predictable.  :Frown: 

On the other hand we should note that Roger Saxon voted against the ASDA plan that would have avoided this predictable mess that Tesco have created.

----------


## Nick Noble

Unfortunately Tesco don't want to talk to me anymore. No reply to emails since January, no response to phone calls either.But that will not stop me trying!

----------


## mi16

Perhaps Tesco realise that speaking to the Condems is pointless.

----------


## Phill

Speak to Mr Clarke

Seen here talking cobblers: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17752389

----------


## gerry4

> Unfortunately Tesco don't want to talk to me anymore. No reply to emails since January, no response to phone calls either.But that will not stop me trying!


Thanks for trying. It does need sorting out. If you get elected will you try to get the council to tell them build or planning permission will be withdrawn?

----------


## Nick Noble

My current understanding is that building works have commenced the test for that is very low level, and the demolition of the existing buildings and the removal and breakup of the concrete areas probably is sufficient to pass that test.

If building works have commenced then my understanding is that planning permission cannot be withdrawn. If the works have not commenced then if I remember correctly permission has already lapsed.

What I would like to see is for the council to use its compulsory purchase powers to acquire the site to develop it as a combined sport/leisure/theatre centre. The need for such a facility in Thurso was clearly identified in a report dating back to 2008, the prefered location was identified as close to the high school, the old mart site would seem ideal.

By acquiring the site and developing it in this way the council will create short term construction jobs, long term jobs to staff the centre, promote health and fitness in the community and remove a real carbuncle from the face of Thurso.

I would also then like to see the local development plan amended to provide a location for large scale retail/supermarket development. This would not mean that a development would or should take place, it would however simplify the process for any such development if any supermarket wished to do so.

If Tesco should be spurred into action by these suggestions and actually build there new store on the mart site then I would like to see the Council buy the existing Tesco site and redevelop that as a sports/leisure/theatre centre - again it makes a good fit in the local infrastructure being so close to many other existing sports and leisure facilities.

Obviously I am aware of the considerable funds required for this to happen but believe that funding could be put in place for such a development.

----------


## Nick Noble

> Perhaps Tesco realise that speaking to the Condems is pointless.


What Tesco have done is decide not to build in Thurso, and not to do anything about tidying up the site. To the best of my knowledge not one of the people currently trying to engage with Tesco for the benefit of the whole of Thurso can get any response from them.

Why you feel the need for petty name calling at every opportunity is quite beyond me.

What would you like to see happen to the site?

Do you think it enhances the environment of Thurso to have such an eyesore?

----------


## Nick Noble

> Speak to Mr Clarke
> 
> Seen here talking cobblers: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17752389


Believe me I have tried.

----------


## Green_not_greed

> My current understanding is that building works have commenced the test for that is very low level, and the demolition of the existing buildings and the removal and breakup of the concrete areas probably is sufficient to pass that test.
> 
> If building works have commenced then my understanding is that planning permission cannot be withdrawn. If the works have not commenced then if I remember correctly permission has already lapsed.
> 
> What I would like to see is for the council to use its compulsory purchase powers to acquire the site to develop it as a combined sport/leisure/theatre centre. The need for such a facility in Thurso was clearly identified in a report dating back to 2008, the prefered location was identified as close to the high school, the old mart site would seem ideal.
> 
> By acquiring the site and developing it in this way the council will create short term construction jobs, long term jobs to staff the centre, promote health and fitness in the community and remove a real carbuncle from the face of Thurso.
> 
> I would also then like to see the local development plan amended to provide a location for large scale retail/supermarket development. This would not mean that a development would or should take place, it would however simplify the process for any such development if any supermarket wished to do so.
> ...


I really like what I'm hearing here.......good thinking Nick.

----------


## Phill

Has anybody pulled the Appointments report at companies house, I know it's only a quid but if someone has already got it....?

What directors of these kind of companies don't like is letters sent to their home address (assuming they haven't listed the company office as their address as some do now).
What really pishes off the board is the scattergun approach, send a letter to everyone of them, at home.

You will get response that way. I know it works.

----------


## mi16

> What Tesco have done is decide not to build in Thurso, and not to do anything about tidying up the site. To the best of my knowledge not one of the people currently trying to engage with Tesco for the benefit of the whole of Thurso can get any response from them.
> 
> Why you feel the need for petty name calling at every opportunity is quite beyond me.
> 
> What would you like to see happen to the site?
> 
> Do you think it enhances the environment of Thurso to have such an eyesore?


I dont recall calling anyone names.
I dont think the current arrangement is any worse than the abandoned buildings and derelict house that was on the site for many years previously.
If it no longer makes good business sense for Tesco to build on the site then that is their call.
if you think the funds are available at the moment to construct a combined sport, leisure and theatre facility then fair play, however considering Thurso will be a ghost town in the next 10 to 15 years, I dont think your wishlist is viable for one second.

----------


## Nick Noble

> I dont recall calling anyone names.
> I dont think the current arrangement is any worse than the abandoned buildings and derelict house that was on the site for many years previously.
> If it no longer makes good business sense for Tesco to build on the site then that is their call.
> if you think the funds are available at the moment to construct a combined sport, leisure and theatre facility then fair play, however considering Thurso will be a ghost town in the next 10 to 15 years, I dont think your wishlist is viable for one second.


Thanks for the response mi16, I respect you far more for doing so than for just making the cheap comments.

The condems? 

That is name calling, I am a Liberal Democrat. I am nothing to do with the conservative party.

As to your other points, I can certainly understand your point of view, I do not agree with any of them, but you are most certainly entitled to air them. It is so much better when you deal with issues rather than just cheap gibes.

----------


## Corrie 3

> Thanks for the response mi16, I respect you far more for doing so than for just making the cheap comments.
> 
> The condems? 
> 
> That is name calling, I am a Liberal Democrat. I am nothing to do with the conservative party.


Oh come on Nick...the ConDems is the name given to the Coalition Govt in Westminster, surely you must know that and I dont see it as name calling, rather a name to keep the typing short. Similar to LibDems and you dont have any problems with that shortened version of a name do you? 
I, like many others, will have nothing to do with anyone who goes under the banner of Liberals anymore. They have proved time and again that they wont stick to their promises as outlined in their manifesto. But as Nick Clegg said today, he is enjoying his time in Govt and I should think he is. Not counting the extra £'s in his pay packet, being the deputy PM is like winning the lottery when you haven't even bought a ticket.
He has sold his party and his supporters down the river and it's the likes of you who are going to feel the backlash of this.
Nobody could have done more to get Scotland independence than the likes of Clegg and Alexander. They did the SNP a very big favour when they got in bed with the Tories, as I have said previously, you would have done better going Independent rather than rely on Lord Thurso for support. The link is there for all to see..............Noble> Lord Thurso> LibDems> Tories> ConDems> We are not all in this together!!!!!!!!

C3............. ::  ::

----------


## golach

> ..............Noble> Lord Thurso> LibDems> Tories> ConDems> We are not all in this together!!!!!!!!
> 
> C3.


And Eck and his cronies are not Tartan Tories??? Aye right!!!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Alrock

> And Eck and his cronies are not Tartan Tories??? Aye right!!!!


They may be Tartan Tories but they may not even win the election when the first Scottish General Election is held, & I presume immediately as I can't see how they would have the mandate to continue in power after Independence without fresh elections. That's the time to get rid of them. For now lets just concentrate on getting away from the English Tories.

----------


## Rheghead

> That is name calling, I am a Liberal Democrat. I am nothing to do with the conservative party.


I'm sure I read that you defended Clegg's decision to get into bed with the tories though.

----------


## ducati

> They may be Tartan Tories but they may not even win the election when the first Scottish General Election is held, & I presume immediately as I can't see how they would have the mandate to continue in power after Independence without fresh elections. That's the time to get rid of them. For now lets just concentrate on getting away from the English Tories.


 I assume that any other party that gets in after the SNP (and in the event that independence is declared) will immediately start moves to re-establish the Union?

----------


## mi16

heres hoping that the union is not broken at all.

----------


## Alrock

> I assume that any other party that gets in after the SNP (and in the event that independence is declared) will immediately start moves to re-establish the Union?


If the Scottish people decide by referendum to go down the Independence route then would it not be political suicide to disrespect that decision?
The best option for all parties would be to accept the decision & work with it to make the best Independent Scotland possible.

----------


## ducati

> If the Scottish people decide by referendum to go down the Independence route then would it not be political suicide to disrespect that decision?
> The best option for all parties would be to accept the decision & work with it to make the best Independent Scotland possible.


Good luck with that.

----------


## crayola

The Groat confirms my claim that Tesco have retrenched. I was told that they are cutting their new build by 40% rather than the 'more than a third' stated by the Groat. I could see this coming three years ago. Unfortunately.......http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...n-19042012.htm

----------


## Nick Noble

and yet they are looking to build a new store in Aviemore

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...lands-17783296

----------


## Rheghead

I'm sure I saw on the news that the chief guy down at Tesco was saying that there will be less store building and more emphasis on online shopping.

----------


## Corrie 3

> and yet they are looking to build a new store in Aviemore
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...lands-17783296


Aviemore is a growing population Nick, have you not seen all the new houses for the white settlers down there? 

Unlike Thurso which is a dying town, you cant blame anyone for not wanting to invest in Thurso can you?

Lets face it, online shopping is the only way for us as we cant afford the time and fuel to go to Inverness every week can we?

C3.................... ::  ::

----------


## Phill

I'm with crayola here, Tesco never had any intention to build another store up here. And unless there is some massive influx of peeps it isn't going to change.
Wick has been underperforming so they ain't gonna spend more money on another store that will only split the under target revenue they already have.

From Jan '10:



> I don't think the tills at Wick tesco are ringing as often and as loud as they expected.
> Tesco's know that another superstore in Thurso will only detract from Wick's takings without bringing in an awful lot more.

----------


## crayola

I think Tesco's main aim was always to keep Asda out of the area. But they will have plans to build a new store if and when they have to. Their current store in Thurso is small and miserable and they will want to improve on that, plus they can take customers away from their rivals by selling petrol and diesel more cheaply than their rivals can. I support Nick's attempt to call their bluff. Disclaimer: I don't shop at Tesco or Asda. I'm a Waitrose and Sainsbury's girl.  :Wink:

----------


## Nick Noble

Well, perhaps too little too late, but communication has been re-established with Tesco, perhaps they have noticed that virtually every candidate in the forthcoming elections have the issue of the old mart site firmly in their sights. Admittedly it really does not say much, but it is slightly better that the deafening silence that has gone before:


-------- Original Message -------- RE: New Tesco store promised for Thurso, Caithness

Mon, 23 Apr 2012 12:33:49 +0100

Coats, Gloria

Nick Noble <nick@thurso.org.uk>





Hi Nick, Thank you for your email.  I hope to be able to provide an update on  our plans soon. With regard to the state of the site at the moment, we undertook work  before Christmas to replace the fencing around the site which had  been damaged by the strong winds, but we plan to undertake further works to  upgrade the fencing and tidy the site.  Best regards Gloria 
*Gloria Coats* *Corporate Affairs  Manager* Corporate  & Legal Affairs | Tesco plc

----------


## Hen Broon

I always thought Asda didnt want that site, they wanted to build at Burnside or not atall ? with the big store in wick and already having a store in Thurso, it won't be a high priority

----------


## gillsbay

Quote "but we plan to undertake further works to  upgrade the fencing and tidy the site" unquote


Seems they have no plans to build anything then!

----------


## crayola

Tesco will have detailed designs for their store at the former mart but they can sit on them for years if we let them. They have done already......  :Frown:

----------


## Corrie 3

> Tesco will have detailed designs for their store at the former mart but they can sit on them for years if we let them. They have done already......


Lets just face facts here, unless the English Govt announce a new Nuclear Power Station or something that will bring folk to live here then Thurso is going to die a death, honestly, would you put any of your money into Thurso?
Tesco are hedging their bets and hanging on to the site and wont let anyone else have it at any cost, that doesn't mean they are going to develop it. Maybe they are hanging on to it until after the Independence vote, if we are still stuck with the English Govt they will sell, if we get Independence and jobs come flooding North they might develop.  That makes good business sense as the SNP won't want to keep the far North a wilderness as it is now. If we don't get Independence then we are left with a few rich crofters and a steady stream of English Wannabee Crofter Pensioners and we will soon die. 
Independence is the only answer for every Nationality in Scotland basically because Westminster does not give a Poo about us!!!  It's up to you, is Scotland your home or not?

C3................... ::  ::

----------


## John Little

The English do not have a government

----------


## Corrie 3

> The English do not have a government


I beg to differ John!!!!  The English have a very fine Govt that looks after the South East of England, it's just a shame they cant see any further than a 50 mile radius!!!

C3.................. ::  ::  :Wink:

----------


## John Little

Well there appears to be a large number of Scots,Welsh and Irish people in it who have a vote. It's the British government C3 however much you may wish otherwise.

----------


## ducati

> Lets just face facts here, unless the English Govt announce a new Nuclear Power Station or something that will bring folk to live here then Thurso is going to die a death, honestly, would you put any of your money into Thurso?
> Tesco are hedging their bets and hanging on to the site and wont let anyone else have it at any cost, that doesn't mean they are going to develop it. Maybe they are hanging on to it until after the Independence vote, if we are still stuck with the English Govt they will sell, if we get Independence and jobs come flooding North they might develop. That makes good business sense as the SNP won't want to keep the far North a wilderness as it is now. If we don't get Independence then we are left with a few rich crofters and a steady stream of English Wannabee Crofter Pensioners and we will soon die. 
> Independence is the only answer for every Nationality in Scotland basically because Westminster does not give a Poo about us!!! It's up to you, is Scotland your home or not?
> 
> C3...................


What is stopping the SNP from flooding the north with jobs now?

----------


## Corrie 3

> What is stopping the SNP from flooding the north with jobs now?


Err, the English Govt Duke!!!! If our taxes are heading South how can we get a grip on our future?   I would have thought that would have been obvious!
Once we are in control of our own future the whole of Scotland will be utilised and the Far North will have a very important part to play!!

C3............... :Wink:

----------


## ducati

> Err, the English Govt Duke!!!! If our taxes are heading South how can we get a grip on our future? I would have thought that would have been obvious!
> Once we are in control of our own future the whole of Scotland will be utilised and the Far North will have a very important part to play!!
> 
> C3...............


Wow! I can't wait.

----------


## Corrie 3

> Wow! I can't wait.


And if it's not for you then you can always catch the last bus down South!!!

C3....................... ::  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## golach

> Once we are in control of our own future the whole of Scotland will be utilised and the Far North will have a very important part to play!!C3.


Whoopee Scotland is going to become a one party state, now what country does that bring to mind? ...........Oh aye Zimbawe, and what is their leaders name again?  ::  ::

----------


## ducati

> And if it's not for you then you can always catch the last bus down South!!!
> 
> C3.......................


Why would I do that? I am a citizen of the United Kingdom and will always be. Are you suggesting that ethnic cleansing will be the order of the day? That is not your first comment of this nature. Showing your true agenda?

----------


## Phill

Trying to politicise this issue into another independence thread is  utterly irrelevant to the issue. Regardless of whatever party or the  status of Scotland there is only one thing that is happening here, Tesco  have land banked the site to prevent another supermarket from using  that site or setting up in the area by way of the planning permission  they have been granted by, what in my opinion appears to be, their  nobbled mates in the council.

What the concerned peeps of Thirsa need to decided is, do they want a supermarket or the land released for some other cause, or a third option of Tesco develop it for housing or other use.
Bearing in mind that unless there is a major influx of people to the county and Thirsa doubles (at least) its population, you ain't getting another shiny new Tesco's.
I can't see any other development opportunity that would suit Tesco so the only real option is to get them to release it for another use.

But in reality, I doubt anything will happen other than periodic (after  public outcry / council pressure) replacement / repair of fencing and  every 5 years or so an amendment to the planning application.

Your best bet would be to get in touch with Walmart and see what help  they can give you! (but the cooncil will thwart anything they try)

----------


## Kenn

You have hit the nail firmly on the head there Phill, that site will stand empty these many years as Tesco will not develop or sell and I doubt The Highland Council would ever consider compulsary purchase as they have neither the resources or the will, that's if they even know where Thurso is, any thing north of The Kessock Bridge seems to be marker "Here there be dragons," on their maps!

----------


## Nick Noble

> You have hit the nail firmly on the head there Phill, that site will stand empty these many years as Tesco will not develop or sell and I doubt The Highland Council would ever consider compulsary purchase as they have neither the resources or the will, that's if they even know where Thurso is, any thing north of The Kessock Bridge seems to be marker "Here there be dragons," on their maps!


If I get elected they will most certainly learn where Thurso is, because a large fierce fire breathing dragon will be amongst them. I cannot understand why they don't know now, we have had councillors down there for years, maybe not making quite enough noise to wake them from their slumbers.

I'm not promising that things will happen instantly, but they will happen. Big organisations, be they councils or corporations are just like horses and cows, they do not like little buzzing flies nipping at there sensitive skins. They will do almost anything to stop the irritation, it's just a question of knowing where to nip...

----------


## gleeber

I'm still a floating voter Nick but I have to say your last post has really caught my attention. You need to get that message out to more people than look at posts on the org and you could be in there. 
On a side issue and not too far removed from the Tesco carry on did you read this in the Groat recently? http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...o-19042012.htm"]
If thats the case and Banksy has left his mark would it be prudent of the town to protect the artwork from the elements? If it's not by Banksy then its an excellent fake and still worth protecting. It could become a tourist attraction and when Im at it have you got an opinion on the lack of facilities for surfers at Thurso East or even Thurso Beach?

----------


## Alrock

> .... have you got an opinion on the lack of facilities for surfers at Thurso East or even Thurso Beach?


Plenty of wavy water there.... What more do they need?

----------


## Nick Noble

> I'm still a floating voter Nick but I have to say your last post has really caught my attention. You need to get that message out to more people than look at posts on the org and you could be in there. 
> On a side issue and not too far removed from the Tesco carry on did you read this in the Groat recently? http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...o-19042012.htm"]
> If thats the case and Banksy has left his mark would it be prudent of the town to protect the artwork from the elements? If it's not by Banksy then its an excellent fake and still worth protecting. It could become a tourist attraction and when Im at it have you got an opinion on the lack of facilities for surfers at Thurso East or even Thurso Beach?


Hi Gleeber - I'm trying very hard to get the message out to everyone, there's a lot of doors in Thurso! Do feel free to share that paragraph with anyone you speak to.

I've certainly seen the piece about the "banksy" artwork, and must say I personally love it. However I really don't believe anyone should interfere with an artists work. Whether it is a genuine banksy or not if the artist wanted to create an artwork to last forever then I am sure they would have created it in such a way that it would do so. It will live forever in the minds of those that see it, and will be captured by many in photographs, but then time and the elements will do with it as they will, as I am sure the artist intended. I am equally sure there will be many that decry it as graffiti and wish to have it painted over as soon as possible, again that will happen when it happens which the artist will be well aware of.

As to facilities for surfers, I would love to see the proposed development at the harbour come to fruition. I believe that the tourism industry in Caithness is woefully under developed and must be looked at as a matter of urgency. Surfing, windsurfing, kayaking are all sports that could bring significant income to the area. If elected I would be very keen to work with any interested groups to try and bring this sort of facility to the town.

----------


## gleeber

I would argue that the artists intentions about the future of the work is no longer his copyright seeing as he used a canvas belonging to the town and with no permission. That being said at least you have an opinion and are not afraid to raise it in the cauldron of the org.

----------


## mi16

what difference is there between this "artists" work and the work of the "artist" who spray painted the all star factory?

----------


## Nick Noble

In one respect absolutely none, both are illegal, unless permission has been obtained.

----------


## crayola

So.... Tesco have finally admitted that they aren't going to build on the mart site in Thurso. They have been land banking to keep Asda out. http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...e-25042012.htm  Remember that Roger Saxon is directly responsible for this mess before you cast your local council votes next week.

----------


## mi16

> In one respect absolutely none, both are illegal, unless permission has been obtained.


In every respect, both are grafitti

----------


## gleeber

All grafitti is art but not all art is grafitti.
I think Roger saxon may have done Thurso a favour in stopping Asda  developing at Pennyland. Thurso deserves all that open space around one of the most scenic views in the whole universe and one that continually changes with the weather. I'll still not vote for him though because when I questioned him about the Gaelicisation of Caithness he said he didnt care if it was Latinised. I felt like I had been mauled by a sheep  but the chap has a sense of humour.  ::

----------


## Alrock

> .... Thurso deserves all that open space around one of the most scenic views in the whole universe ....


So you're very familiar with the whole of the Universe then?
I personally think the view of the "Great Marsh Of Salgoth" from the hill of "Sagothview" in the city of "Granithle" on the planet "Frell" to be a far superior view.

----------


## Eilanboy

> So.... Tesco have finally admitted that they aren't going to build on the mart site in Thurso. They have been land banking to keep Asda out. http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...e-25042012.htm Remember that Roger Saxon is directly responsible for this mess before you cast your local council votes next week.


Well Well Crayola you have a short memory.Wasn,t a certain Cllr Mackay also involved in the Asda decision but you must have voted for him in the last election as he polled the most votes.
Never failsc to amaze me how Graeme Sm,ithy got all the blame when all he did was put his casting vote with the three Thurso members

----------


## crayola

Donnie Mackay voted against Asda but unlike Roger Saxon, Donnie isn't standing in next week's election. I agree that the baldy man (a.k.a. Gregor Fisher) isn't the major culprit in the Asda fiasco. But Roger Saxon was. Roger caused the present Tesco fiasco.  There's a wee Sinclair boy from Wick who's standing. Will his mum let him skip school to attend council meetings if he's elected? He could buy his sweeties from Wick Tesco before he gets on the train to the big city for council meetings. Which is more than a Thurso boy can do at the mart.  :Frown:

----------


## Nick Noble

> Donnie Mackay voted against Asda but unlike Roger Saxon, Donnie isn't standing in next week's election.


Do you know something that Donnie Mackay doesn't?

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...t-26042012.htm

----------


## crayola

Oops. Thanks Nick for putting me right. Donnie's picture isn't on the front page of the Org and I assumed he wasn't standing. Thanks to Eilanboy also. Can I now say that Roger Saxon and Donnie Mackay are responsible for the Tesco mart mess?  :Grin:

----------


## crayola

> All grafitti is art but not all art is grafitti.I think Roger saxon may have done Thurso a favour in stopping Asda  developing at Pennyland. Thurso deserves all that open space around one of the most scenic views in the whole universe and one that continually changes with the weather. I'll still not vote for him though because when I questioned him about the Gaelicisation of Caithness he said he didnt care if it was Latinised. I felt like I had been mauled by a sheep  but the chap has a sense of humour.


I agree with some aspects of your post gleeber. Asda would have been better situated near BT but that wasn't on offer and the degree to which the amenity would have been ruined is usually exaggerated. Roger Saxon and Donnie Mackay were at best inept. But in reality they were incompetent. They still are. Asda knew the mart was inappropriate due to its proximity to two schools in addition to the traffic problems and the slope. That's why I was convinced early on that Tesco were land banking. A more interesting question is whether Asda tricked Tesco info buying a site that neither organisation wanted. Was the mart project doomed even before Tesco brought their commercial sledgehammer into play?   From what I read from them on the Org I would vote for Nick and for John Rosie.  :Smile:

----------


## Bill Fernie

> Oops. Thanks Nick for putting me right. Donnie's picture isn't on the front page of the Org and I assumed he wasn't standing. Thanks to Eilanboy also. Can I now say that Roger Saxon and Donnie Mackay are responsible for the Tesco mart mess?


Donnie Mackay has declined the offer of space on caithness.org to put up his election blurb and that is why there is no photo on the front page.

----------


## crayola

Thanks for the explanation Bill. Don't forget to vote today everyone. And remember that Roger Saxon and Donnie Mackay voted against ASDA in Thurso when they were members of the last Highland Council.

----------


## crayola

I would like to congratulate councillors Donnie Mackay and Roger Saxon for once again outwitting the Thurso electorate. I look forward to an exquisite shopping experience in Ormlie Road next year.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

there is not going to a tesco there

----------


## dancer

I went pass the building site at tain last week which is the start of asda

----------


## andrew.bowles30

Yes this was just to keep asda out and in my opinion I would love an asda up here maybe then there would be a bit more competition on their pricing

----------


## Kodiak

I drove past the Site in Ormlie Road and I see that all the Piles of Rubble have gone.  Does this mean that Tesco are planning to start work or is it just another ploy?

----------


## crayola

My senior Tesco source has run dry.  :Frown:  Has anything happened on the Mart site since they cleared it in June? Has Roger Saxon started digging foundations with his bare hands?  :Smile:

----------


## Shaggy

Apparently Tesco have sold the site back to the original owner. Whether it is true or not, i am unable to verify, but i trust the person i was speaking to

----------


## theone

> Apparently Tesco have sold the site back to the original owner. Whether it is true or not, i am unable to verify, but i trust the person i was speaking to


The 'development' company or the Mart owners?

Unless it's happened in the last 3 months, info taken from the land registry says the mart site was last sold 14/5/10 for £3,917,580 (Santon Group developments).

Prior to this, it was sold 9/4/08 for £3,583,750 (Santon Retail Limited).

£1,292,500 25/7/06.

£270,016 25/3/04 (Ua Group PLC).


I wish my house price had increased 1400% since 2004.............. amazing what a bit of supermarket competition can do.

----------


## crayola

If Tesco have really sold the Mart site, does that mean we're back to square one or might some other supermarket or retail outfit be interested? Sainsbury's are still expanding but isn't the Inverness area a bigger target to get your foot in the door?

----------


## hopper.65

Tesco are not interested in the mart site as they have seen how poor the Wick branch performs in relation to it's size so why would they consider doing another which would make Wick even worse, they badly overestimated the size of store for Wick and something half the size would of been more like it, i very much doubt any supermarket is looking to move in on Thurso or Caithness on a whole, the outlook for the county is it's population will start to rapidly decline along with the Dounreay run down, as the jobs vanish people will move on and there is nothing to replace it apart from a couple of local firms bucking the trend of a recession.
If ever there was a town that has no need for a fourth supermarket it has to be Thurso, get over it and use what is here, the 3 that is here are going to struggle as it is when the population of Thurso and Wick drops to about half of what they are now as Dounreay enters it's final years.

----------


## crayola

You underestimate the predatory nature of the large supermarkets at your peril. Tesco are on the back foot and Sainsbury's are on the up. They would happily open a large store anywhere they can take market share from Tesco. Thurso has a larger population than Wick and a reasonably large Sainsbury's or Asda in Thurso could potentially cripple Tesco's share of the market in the county. Thurso's Tesco is small and dingy and it wouldn't stand a chance against a new Sainsbury's that was only half the size of Tesco in Wick.

The population of Thurso might decline with Dounreay's demise but new opportunities in oil and marine energy will most likely prevent a total collapse.

A recent national survey of supermarket satisfaction put Tesco near the bottom. Waitrose were top as one would expect, and Sainsbury's were second if you exclude the online one. Even Asda and Morrison's came out much better than Tesco. The evidence from nationwide customer satisfaction and the novelty of a bright new Sainsbury's in Thurso would be a Tesco killer. And most Sainsbury's stores are much nicer than the vast majority of Tesco stores anyway.  ::

----------


## joxville

Having had occasion to use both in various places Crayola, I'd agree that Sainsbury's are nicer places than Tesco's.

----------


## crayola

And Waitrose is nicer than all the others.  :Smile:

----------


## suth13

And Asda is far superior to the others.

----------


## rooby

Asda is opening in Tain next week. I'm going!

----------


## crayola

> And Asda is far superior to the others.


 Ha ha have you ever been in a Waitrose or Sainsbury's?  :Grin:  A new Asda is fresh and clean but it's not in the same class.

----------


## crayola

One thing I don't like about Sainsbury's is that their Brand Match vouchers last only two weeks. I left my shopping at the till today because they wouldn't accept a £5 voucher. I gave them the choice of accepting it or getting nothing. They got nothing and some poor employee had to take my shopping back to the shelves. I went to Tesco instead and I made the mistake of buying a couple of rubber rump steaks there. Shoulda gone to Waitrose.  :Frown:

----------


## Moira

What a shame. If you were living in Caithness you'd be buying quality meat/fish etc, at local shops.

I feel your pain though.  :Smile:

----------


## crayola

There is neither a butcher nor a fishmonger within walking distance of my temporary presence on planet Earth. Happy Black Friday Everyone! Walmart love you all.  :Smile:

----------


## cra85

Have seen a bit of action at tesco mart site. There has been people in hi viz jackets measuring the site and taking video recordings and doing more sample digs. Anyone know why? Potential new buyer?

----------


## crayola

Could it be Tesco doing some work in preparation for their application to Highland Council to do nothing with the mart site for another three years? The Saxophone is still blowing hot and cold over the issue. http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...y-23112012.htm

----------


## Mr P Cannop

whats everyones views about the plans of the new tescos ??

----------


## Alrock

> whats everyones views about the plans of the new tescos ??


Do you have a link to these new plans?

----------


## mi16

Who mentioned new plans?

----------


## Codwallop

People from Tesco HQ in the Thurso store tonight looking for the public view. Should they build, extend the planning permission or sell the land. Did not appreciate me saying sell the land to ASDA or my other comment get rid of the concrete field and replace it with a grass one and take away the fencePeople from Tesco HQ in the Thurso store tonight looking for the public view. Should they build, extend the planning permission or sell the land. Did not appreciate me saying sell the land to ASDA or my other comment get rid of the concrete field and replace it with a grass one and take away the fence

----------


## Codwallop

Don't Know what happen to my post above belief me I was not repeating myself

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> Do you have a link to these new plans?


sorry i dont

----------


## 2little2late

Asda Tain now do home delivery covering Dingwall to the Black Isle and as far north as Helmsdale for the time being. From next spring or sooner they will be delivering to Wick and Thurso. If anyone would like Asda home shopping deliveries and have friends or relatives within the Asda delivery area and do not mind travelling to collect they will be happy to meet up with you.

----------


## crayola

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...t-28112012.htm 


> Tesco wants to retain planning permission for a new supermarket in Thurso, but remains undecided if it actually wants to build one.The supermarket giant maintains it has not made a final decision on the future of its proposed development of the towns former auction site despite applying to renew its existing consent, which runs out in January.


the quote above is from Tesco as published in the local press. Should Highland Council grant Tesco another three years to make up their minds to do nothing with the old mart site? What does everyone think?

----------


## crayola

> Corporate manager Gloria Coates told the Caithness Courier no date had been announced for a final decision."We are genuinely considering two options for the site, either selling the site or building a new supermarket," she said."This hasnt been decided yet but it is currently being looked at and obviously if we are going to consider building a new supermarket, we will have to renew our planning application at the site as the consent expires in less than two months."Obviously we are hopeful that planning permission will be granted. What were trying to do is ensure our best chance for development at the site, whether that is by us or someone else."


Why on earth would Tesco ensure that 'someone else' would have the chance to develop the mart? Would that 'someone else' include Asda or Sainsbury's?

----------


## Humerous Vegetable

> People from Tesco HQ in the Thurso store tonight looking for the public view. Should they build, extend the planning permission or sell the land. Did not appreciate me saying sell the land to ASDA or my other comment get rid of the concrete field and replace it with a grass one and take away the fencePeople from Tesco HQ in the Thurso store tonight looking for the public view. Should they build, extend the planning permission or sell the land. Did not appreciate me saying sell the land to ASDA or my other comment get rid of the concrete field and replace it with a grass one and take away the fence


This is only so that they can say that they have had a "public consultation" - ask 1/2 a dozen people in the local area and they've ticked that box. Highland Council, Westminster and Holyrood do it all the time.
If we can't have a Sainsburys, I would like M&S to come to Caithness. They would make a profit even if I was the only customer!!!!!
I see Waitrose are opening in Stirling soon....saves me going down to Edinburgh then.

----------


## 2little2late

The fact of the matter is, Tesco are pooping themselves. They are scared of competition. They are bullies. If they weren't scared of the competition they wouldn't be against it. Since Asda has been in Inverness Tesco Ness-side hasn't been doing as well as they thought it would. If everyone hates Tesco so much, why don't they make a stance?

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> The fact of the matter is, Tesco are pooping themselves. They are scared of competition. They are bullies. If they weren't scared of the competition they wouldn't be against it. Since Asda has been in Inverness Tesco Ness-side hasn't been doing as well as they thought it would. If everyone hates Tesco so much, why don't they make a stance?


aye i agree 100%

----------


## wick2011

> Asda Tain now do home delivery covering Dingwall to the Black Isle and as far north as Helmsdale for the time being. From next spring or sooner they will be delivering to Wick and Thurso. If anyone would like Asda home shopping deliveries and have friends or relatives within the Asda delivery area and do not mind travelling to collect they will be happy to meet up with you.


If they were to deliver to Wick that would be great and I would definitely use it.

----------


## crayola

I'm surprised by the lack of vocal opposition to Tesco being offered another three years to decide not to build on the mart site. Is there no fight left in Thurso folk?

----------


## Kenn

Plenty of fight but no ears to box that would make any difference!

----------


## wick2011

are they definitely getting another 3 years? 
if they do, wonder who got how much ...

----------


## crayola

> are they definitely getting another 3 years? if they do, wonder who got how much ...


I don't know if it's been decided for sure. Do you think they need longer than another 3 years? George Osborne told us yesterday that the country has another 5 or 6 years of austerity to look forward to. Are 'we' and Tesco and Highland Council all in this together?

----------


## wick2011

> I don't know if it's been decided for sure. Do you think they need longer than another 3 years? George Osborne told us yesterday that the country has another 5 or 6 years of austerity to look forward to. Are 'we' and Tesco and Highland Council all in this together?


I simply think we don't need another Tesco. Asda would be good to have - would give more of a choice. But that's my humble opinion.

----------


## squidge

All supermarkets are pretty much of a muchness. You can't put a pin amongst them. You would need to spend hours going round all of them to get all the offers for it actually to make a difference to your shopping. As for choice hmmmm I can understand the need for choice and I think having an ASDA and a TESCO in Caithness has to be better than two TESCOs. Will it make ant difference to the cost of the shopping. I doubt it. I don't think that TESCO should be allowed to hold the land and not build indefinitely. Lobby your councillor a and make them do something about it.

----------


## crayola

I suggest your opinion arises from having spent too much time in Tesco Town where there isn't much else. You can't seriously think there's no difference between Tesco and any of Waitrose, Markies and Sainsbury's. It's not about price alone, it's the quality of the goods and the quality of the customer experience that give unquantifiable added value.

----------


## crayola

Although I'm not in principle in favour of giving Tesco another three years to decide whether to do nothing with the mart site, I worry that it may be the only option up for discussion. Where is the Asda marketing machine? Who else might be seriously interested? A retail park like Wick's appears unlikely. What about housing? A public park might be nice.  :Smile:

----------


## squidge

Crayola All supermarkets ARE pretty much of a muchness.... They all sell Heinz beans and you walk around them with a trolley. Customer experience? In my experience most people want round as fast as possible, as cheaply as possible. I don't like Sainsburys and Marks and Spencer is ok if you are shopping for one or two of you but no use at all if you are shopping for a family of six. I quite like Morrisons and I like lidl but you can keep Aldi and ASDA is ok for a change. I have never in my life lived near to a Waitrose so can't comment. I use the local co op and butcher to keep me going and only do the supermarket when I have to.

----------


## Rheghead

> Crayola All supermarkets ARE pretty much of a muchness.... They all sell Heinz beans and you walk around them with a trolley. Customer experience? In my experience most people want round as fast as possible, as cheaply as possible. I don't like Sainsburys and Marks and Spencer is ok if you are shopping for one or two of you but no use at all if you are shopping for a family of six. I quite like Morrisons and I like lidl but you can keep Aldi and ASDA is ok for a change. I have never in my life lived near to a Waitrose so can't comment. I use the local co op and butcher to keep me going and only do the supermarket when I have to.


If they're all much of a muchness why you do seem to have some very strong opinions on each one?

----------


## Slickly

> Crayola All supermarkets ARE pretty much of a muchness.... They all sell Heinz beans and you walk around them with a trolley. Customer experience? In my experience most people want round as fast as possible, as cheaply as possible. I don't like Sainsburys and Marks and Spencer is ok if you are shopping for one or two of you but no use at all if you are shopping for a family of six. I quite like Morrisons and I like lidl but you can keep Aldi and ASDA is ok for a change. I have never in my life lived near to a Waitrose so can't comment. I use the local co op and butcher to keep me going and only do the supermarket when I have to.


Someone should send this post to the OED and have them remove the definition for 'self-contradictory' and just replace it with this.  What a beauty!

----------


## squidge

Lol lol lol....I guess they aren't all the same after all who would have thought it. Not me apparently lol. 
Seems like my friend is right when she said I was "shelf contradictory" lol.

They are all supermarkets though.  I go to whichever one suits me on the day but ... They all involve me walking bad temperedly around pushing a trolley when I have a thousand other things I would rather be doing. I HATE supermarket shopping so I don't really care if there are one or forty one they will all make me GRUMPY! 
It might be a good idea for the council to ask the people who live in Thurso what they would like to happen with the land and see what they say. If everyone would like a Waitrose or a Sainsburys then maybe the councillors could approach the companies to try to entice them north. 

Now should I go to Morrisons or TESCOs or the new ASDA or Sainsburys in Nairn or Lidl or Aldi......  Decisions decisions decisions .... How will I sleep???? I think I'll just pop to the coop.........

----------


## Rheghead

> I think I'll just pop to the coop.........


You could do a lot worse.  

I like the Co-op, they sell more local produce than any other big retailer and they are having a campaign (so I'm told) to keep packaging down on all their lines.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environmen...t-supermarkets

----------


## crayola

I like the Co-op in principle but so many of their outlets are dingy and dull and their product ranges are limited and often downmarket. I don't like Tesco or Morrisons stores in general. The question here though is what to do about Tesco's request to extend their planning permission at the mart. If it's not given, what happens to the site? It could lie empty and useless for years if we don't push our councillors into doing something. Surely anything would be better than nothing. Wouldn't it? What would you all like to see at the mart site?

----------


## outsidethebox

I still like the idea one of the candidates for councillor (can't remember which one) put forward about compulsory purchase and building a sports centre and performing arts centre for use by the high school and public in Thurso. But as I've heard nothing more about it I guess he wasn't elected, just the three old warriors responsible for the whole fiasco in the first place.

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

Local established businesses in Thurso shutting down at a rate of knots yet a great "demand" from some people for one of these horrendous "same as" supermarkets to be erected. Is the little Tesco that's already in Thurso not enough? Is the Co-op not enough? What's the urge to have a ginormous supermarket parked right next to the train station? "welcome to Thurso" will become "welcome to ANOTHER Tesco town"...... what's wrong in keeping Thurso a unique town devoid of these culture destroying, profiteering racketeers that have turned the rest of the UK towns into "same as" anywhere else town.

Let me give you an example...... go to Oxford, have a walk round the city centre...... take a train to Reading.... have a walk around..... travel over to Swindon, have a walk around...... you would think you were in the exact same place! Tesco, ASDA, MacDonalds, KFC etc, etc. ALL there, usually in the same places (ie: Tesco next door to KFC and MacDonalds not far round the corner)...... it's like monopoly land..... you could be ANYWHERE in the UK, these racketeeers have sucked the life blood out of every town they've invaded and have turned the residents into "supermarket slaves"....... As soon as they land, the local businesses have no choice other than to sell up.

That lovely big suede (covered in mud and the size of a watermelon) that you can get for 60 pence in Harolds the butcher is replaced by a golf ball sized suede, wrapped in cellophane and yours for 99p from "Tesco"...... that lovely Reid's steak bridie is replaced by a "contents unknown" lump of low end pastry with not much more than "pastry" in it. You can buy a SACK of potatoes for a few quid locally..... go to Tesco and you'll be lucky to get 4 potatoes for the same price.

Do you really WANT to be another "same as" town, eating the same processed garbage or do you have some pride that Thurso is one of the last places on the map that these corporate giants haven't managed to buy? What do you NEED so badly that cannot already be provided to you by the shops that are already here (disappearing by the minute)? Please don't be fooled that you will "save" money if a giant Tesco / ASDA is erected, you will actually end up spending more.

I think Thurso should become pro-active in DENYING these profiteers access.... if you know where to look and don't expect a "grab bag" / "want it now" / "want it all under the same roof" type thing then you will get what you want a lot cheaper (and a lot better quality) than any of these corporate racketeering world dominating "outlets" can (or could ever) provide.


The old mart was "character"..... the current mud fest is nothing but a load of mud..... wanna build something on it? What about turning it into a field and filling it with sheep or is that too radical / insane an idea? 

The LAST bastion of culture / community left in the UK and so many wanting to pay 99 pence for a golf ball sized, cellophane wrapped suede rather than go for a water melon sized local one for pennies.

Get some balls people..... fight these racketeers, don't encourage them!

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> The LAST bastion of culture / community left in the UK!


Lol! Never before have I seen Thurso described as such! Have you ever been to Staxigoe? You'll love it there.  ::

----------


## Stack Rock

> Lol! Never before have I seen Thurso described as such! Have you ever been to Staxigoe? You'll love it there.


What cheek

----------


## secrets in symmetry

It wasn't cheek Stack Rock. Well, it wasn't cheek towards Staxigoe, which is the centre of human civilization on this Earth.  :: 

That other place on the north coast has been suffering from retail envy ever since Wick won Tesco and the Retail Park....

----------


## Stack Rock

> It wasn't cheek Stack Rock. Well, it wasn't cheek towards Staxigoe, which is the centre of human civilization on this Earth. 
> 
> That other place on the north coast has been suffering from retail envy ever since Wick won Tesco and the Retail Park....


You're forgiven

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> You're forgiven


Thank you. I talk _and_ listen.  ::

----------


## crayola

Can I offer some advice to someone who can't distinguish between Oxford and Reading or Swindon Town centres? Open your eyes when you look.  :Smile:  If you'd chosen Bracknell instead of Oxford you might have made some sense. Anyways, which run-down local shop in Thurso do you have a vested interest in? What are your lunchtime closing hours, do you close at or before 5pm and which are your half days? Bringing sheepies back to the mart is a nice idea. Let them live long lives instead of making mincemeat of them.  :Frown:

----------


## secrets in symmetry

I had a Tesco "Italian Stonebaked Margherita Pizza" when I (eventually) staggered home from the pub after my work tonight.

It was disgusting.  ::

----------


## crayola

I hear Tesco have been tidying up the site in the hope that they will get another five years of dancing on Asda's grave. What's going to happen next? I predict nothing other than the Saxophone becoming louder and ever more atonal and ineffective. For once I hope I'm wrong but my hopes are like the Saxophone. Namely weak.  :Frown:  http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...o-17012013.htm

----------


## 2little2late

> I hear Tesco have been tidying up the site in the hope that they will get another five years of dancing on Asda's grave. What's going to happen next? I predict nothing other than the Saxophone becoming louder and ever more atonal and ineffective. For once I hope I'm wrong but my hopes are like the Saxophone. Namely weak.  http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...o-17012013.htm


I'm afraid I have to agree with you crayola. At the end of the day money talks.

----------


## joxville

There's a site a few streets away from where I live which Tesco bought with the intention of putting up a store and fuel station but due to objections from a nearby Shell filling station, (100 yds away), and Sainsbury's, (300 yds away), plus I believe traffic management issues, planning permission was rejected until it could be amended. The site sat as a pile of rubble for ten years until recently when building commenced on it. Perhaps the mart site may go the same way :-/ 

http://www.bellway.co.uk/new-homes/w...titherley-park

----------


## crayola

Does it matter that Thurso Community Council have said no to Tesco extension? The only thing that counts is what Highland Council say. http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...n-31012013.htm

----------


## Rheghead

> Does it matter that Thurso Community Council have said no to Tesco extension? The only thing that counts is what Highland Council say. http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...n-31012013.htm


but is community councillor Don smith's interpretation right about the mood of the town, Tesco does not deserve another chance to build?  Or is he talking rubbish?

----------


## mi16

Either way they win.If they get planning they will sit on it for the five years.If they don't get planning they can blame the council for the site remaining as is.

----------


## crayola

> but is community councillor Don smith's interpretation right about the mood of the town, Tesco does not deserve another chance to build?  Or is he talking rubbish?


You tell me Rheg. I've not been in touch with the mood for aeons. My fear is that mi16 is right and Tesco know it. That's why Gloria can pretend Tesco are happy for another supermarket chain to build on the mart site.  :Frown:

----------


## crayola

Apparently Highland Council will decide in mid May whether to extend Tesco's planning permission for three years. What will their decision be?

----------


## crayola

Today's meeting of the Highland Council North Planning Applications Committee was due to discuss Tesco's 'application to extend the lifespan of the consent [at Thurso Auction Mart] by 3 years'. Does anyone know what was decided at this meeting? Are Tesco still dancing or should 'Asda' and 'Tesco' be interchanged in the title of this thread?

----------


## embow

Nothing new here  :Wink:  . http://www.thecourier.co.uk/news/loc...cupar-1.121100

----------


## Big Gaz

This is an interesting website too. http://www.tescopoly.org/campaign/thurso-highland

----------


## 2little2late

Tesco are pooping themselves. They do not like competition. I cannot believe the amount of Tesco customers that have had an Asda home shopping delivery this week in Wick and surrounding areas.

----------


## mi16

> Tesco are pooping themselves. They do not like competition. I cannot believe the amount of Tesco customers that have had an Asda home shopping delivery this week in Wick and surrounding areas.


To be fair, I cannot see the tiny loss of trade in the Wick area as being serious enough to make the Tesco powers that be defecate themselves.

----------


## Big Gaz

> I cannot believe the amount of Tesco customers that have had an Asda home shopping delivery this week in Wick and surrounding areas.


Ahh, so the Tesco customers are leaving in droves and buying from the competition are they eh? So are you going to share these magical figures you can't believe or are we going to have to guess? more to the point, i find it hard to believe that Asda would contact you personally and tell you exactly how many deliveries there have been........

What time does Tesco open tomorrow?

----------


## Phill

The likes of Tesco, Walmart, Sainsbury's et al need to be understood in their business model. It is not about trade they win, its about trade they keep from each other.
Asda were too slow, Tesco moved first and built a loss making store in Wick whilst making a blocking move of land banking while grabbing a former minimart in Thurso.

Asda will now try and chip away at this with deliveries, and fair play, it may bring some competition to the punters.

----------


## 2little2late

> Ahh, so the Tesco customers are leaving in droves and buying from the competition are they eh? So are you going to share these magical figures you can't believe or are we going to have to guess? more to the point, i find it hard to believe that Asda would contact you personally and tell you exactly how many deliveries there have been........
> 
> What time does Tesco open tomorrow?


I know as I am a driver for Asda

----------


## outsidethebox

> I know as I am a driver for Asda


Don't suppose you would know if they plan on delivering to Thurso?

----------


## jacko

> Don't suppose you would know if they plan on delivering to Thurso?


Just thinking.  cant see why they would nt , taking the Causewaymire   (now the A9)  the distance is miminamal

----------


## outsidethebox

well I can't see why they wouldn't either, but thought I would ask someone who might know

----------


## crayola

> Today's meeting of the Highland Council North Planning Applications Committee was due to discuss Tesco's 'application to extend the lifespan of the consent [at Thurso Auction Mart] by 3 years'. Does anyone know what was decided at this meeting? Are Tesco still dancing or should 'Asda' and 'Tesco' be interchanged in the title of this thread?


I posted the above more than three months ago. Since then I have seen no announcement of a decision nor have I heard anything more on Tesco's  plans from my contacts in the company. Has Tesco's planning permission been extended or have they been thrown out? Is Highland Council incompetent or have they gone to sleep in Tesco's pocket?

----------


## ducati

Why are you so obsessed? Just wondering? :Grin:

----------


## allanrfc

> Why are you so obsessed? Just wondering?


Obsessed? This thread alone has been open since 2009 and nothing has been done. The site is an embarrassment to the people and town of Thurso. If this is tourists first impression of Thurso no wonder they jump on a boat straight to Orkney.

----------


## crayola

It's a crusade rather than an obsession.  I do not like to see my town taken to the cleaners or made a fool of by anyone let alone a giant multinational company. I spent my high school years watching and listening to sheepies during boring classes and I don't want them all to have been sacrificed so that Tesco can keep their rivals out of my town.

----------


## mi16

> It's a crusade rather than an obsession.  I do not like to see my town taken to the cleaners or made a fool of by anyone let alone a giant multinational company. I spent my high school years watching and listening to sheepies during boring classes and I don't want them all to have been sacrificed so that Tesco can keep their rivals out of my town.


They haven't, the mart was out of business regardless

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Perhaps Tesco have been dissuaded from investing in Caithness because of the vituperative anti-Tesco attitude that one so often sees on this forum?

----------


## outsidethebox

amazing how not one of the highland councillors, community councillors, MP's or MEP's have anything to say on this now there are no elections on...

----------


## crayola

Isn't there a by-election looming in Landward Caithness to replace the wee boy who's accused of spending too much on his election campaign? The point about the sheepies is that the site of their demise has been turned into a wasteland by Tesco and that's not fair on their memory. The reason we don't glorify Gloria and her Tesco pals is that they've broken more promises about constructing the new Tesco than there are witches in a million Macbeths.   :Frown:

----------


## outsidethebox

sadly the wee boy was actually making a good job of doing things for the people of Landward Caithness...

----------


## crayola

All I ever saw from the wee boy were personal pronouncements about his personal hobbies of the Garlic and the usual naive nationalism. Has he ever addressed the Tesco problem?

----------


## gerry4

> All I ever saw from the wee boy were personal pronouncements about his personal hobbies of the Garlic and the usual naive nationalism. Has he ever addressed the Tesco problem?


Thurso was not his ward.

----------


## crayola

The wee boy didn't represent anyone but himself. He took his garlic and his other hobbies and he projected them on to a population that didn't want them. He made more noise than every other garlic hobbyist when it came to garlic road signs and wasting money on garlic teaching in Thurso.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...lands-23507745

----------


## crayola

> Today's meeting of the Highland Council North Planning Applications Committee was due to discuss Tesco's 'application to extend the lifespan of the consent [at Thurso Auction Mart] by 3 years'. Does anyone know what was decided at this meeting? Are Tesco still dancing or should 'Asda' and 'Tesco' be interchanged in the title of this thread?


It's nearly five months since I posted this in June this year. Have Highland Council decided whether to renew Tesco's planning permission to build on the mart site in Thurso? If so what was their decision and where was it announced publicly? Is this incompetence on Highland Council's part or are they conspiring in secret with Tesco? What are the opinions of the wee boy's would-be replacements as councillor for Landward Caithness?

----------


## crayola

I know I'm starting to sound like an old worn out record but what is the situation with Tesco and planning permission at the mart site? It was up for renewal at a Highland Council meeting last June. The meeting was announced publicly on the HC website and on several other websites. Since then nothing has been said or published as far as I can tell. It's important because other businesses are interested in the mart site.

----------


## crayola

So now we know. The ground at the mart may be chemically contaminated but Tesco say they want to go ahead and build a new superstore there anyway. Ha! Who else thinks all Tesco want is to extend their planning permission for another 5 years to hold onto the land without building anything at all? Needless to say the Saxophone is involved to no avail. He knew what's been going on but he hasn't achieved anything and he hasn't told us anything. So much for being our representative. I don't believe Tesco will build there in the forseeable future and probably they never will. Does anyone disagree? Read all about it in the local newspaper http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...e-08052014.htm

----------


## rogermellie

i've said it before on here ...

Tesco are taking the absolute piss out of the people of Thurso

They know enough of us will keep flocking there and filling their tills so they don't give a tinker's toss

----------


## concerned resident

I am quite happy now as Asda  are delivering to me regular, and products far better than Tesco, and cheaper on my pocket, so Tesco can stick there site.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

spoke to the manager in the thurso store he says tescos have no plans to open a new store

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I'm sure he'll be delighted that he made that quote, Paul.

----------


## mi16

> spoke to the manager in the thurso store he says tescos have no plans to open a new store


I am sure he is privvy to the goings on in the Tesco boardroom also

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> I am sure he is privvy to the goings on in the Tesco boardroom also


i think so

----------


## crayola

Ha ha I wonder when the council will learn the truth that Mr P Cannop's manager of Thurso's grotty wee Tesco already knows.  ::

----------


## mi16

I'd be very surprised if the tesco executives were sharing their plans with a low level shopkeeper

----------


## Perambulate

> I'd be very surprised if the tesco executives were sharing their plans with a low level shopkeeper


. Agreed!!

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> Ha ha I wonder when the council will learn the truth that Mr P Cannop's manager of Thurso's grotty wee Tesco already knows.


hes not my manager

----------


## crayola

Symbolically, he's your Tesco manager. Could someone ask him to tell the Highland Council that Tesco have no plans to build on the mart site? It would save the HC a lot of time. And effort. And money. Our money!  ::

----------


## mi16

That would be an excellent career move

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> Symbolically, he's your Tesco manager. Could someone ask him to tell the Highland Council that Tesco have no plans to build on the mart site? It would save the HC a lot of time. And effort. And money. Our money!


no hes not i dont even work at tescos

----------


## crayola

I was speaking figuratively. He's your Tesco manager in the sense that the manager of your bank is your bank manager. Although that situation  could change if he makes the career move of telling the HC that Tesco have no plans to build on the mart.  :: . In which case he could be prospective manager of your big shiny new Asda at the mart.  :Grin:

----------


## susie

So, do you think Tesco will take the council to court or appeal to the Scottish Government over this latest mind boggling yet exciting development as seen in 'e Courier the day?

----------


## Kodiak

> So, do you think Tesco will take the council to court or appeal to the Scottish Government over this latest mind boggling yet exciting development as seen in 'e Courier the day?


What exciting development would this be?   ::

----------


## susie

I am very sorry, I seem to have posted a reply in an inappropriate place. I'm getting older by the second.

----------


## crayola

Thanks Susie for drawing that development to the attention of all of us. The HC have told Tesco to brick up or pack up but haven't given a timescale. This looks like a fudge to me and the only positive is that it's better than doing nothing. It's not encouraging that it took an FOI request to get the information into the public domain. The story in the local paper is here http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...n-20052014.htm

----------


## mi16

> Thanks Susie for drawing that development to the attention of all of us. The HC have told Tesco to brick up or pack up but haven't given a timescale. This looks like a fudge to me and the only positive is that it's better than doing nothing. It's not encouraging that it took an FOI request to get the information into the public domain. The story in the local paper is here http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...n-20052014.htm


 Except that isn't what they have said at all, they threatened to revoke planning.Tesco have no desire to build so either way it's a winner.

----------


## crayola

> Except that isn't what they have said at all, they threatened to revoke planning.Tesco have no desire to build so either way it's a winner.


Yes you're right. I thought I was paraphrasing but on reflection I was reading too much into HC's threats. I'm normally good at reading between the lines but this time I suspect I was reading things that probably weren't even there figuratively speaking. Is this back to square one then?

----------


## Mik.M.

Highland Council should have said build it in 6 months or we will compulsory purchase it and give the site to Asda. That might have given Tesco something to think about but I think the HC are so far in Tesco`s back pocket that they just let them do whatever they want.

----------


## mi16

> Highland Council should have said build it in 6 months or we will compulsory purchase it and give the site to Asda. That might have given Tesco something to think about but I think the HC are so far in Tesco`s back pocket that they just let them do whatever they want.


 And you think the HC have the finances to take on Tesco in court?

----------


## Mik.M.

Nope,that`s why Tesco can walk all over them.

----------


## mi16

> Nope,that`s why Tesco can walk all over them.


 Correct.........

----------


## 2little2late

As long as the Highland council have shares in Tesco they'll always be in their favour. All this dictating to Tesco when to build is just a smoke screen.

----------


## mi16

> As long as the Highland council have shares in Tesco they'll always be in their favour. All this dictating to Tesco when to build is just a smoke screen.


 Don't know about shares but they do have a financial interest in tesco

----------


## crayola

The irony for me is that I'm a very good customer of Tesco. I rarely venture into any of their stores but I use their home delivery service because they're the most reliable in my area. Unlike Sainsbury's and Asda they always turn up on time, they make fewer mistakes and they make fewer substitutions and omissions. I haven't tried Waitrose's delivery service because I like to go to the store to browse and buy things I like but don't need.  :Smile:  How do Tesco and Asda delivery services compare in Caithness?

----------


## crayola

Doesn't anyone use or have an opinion on Tesco's home delivery service in Caithness and how it compares to Asda's. Do people in Thurso use it to avoid having to go through to Wick every time you do a big shop? Or do you use the new Asda service instead?  How does that compare?

----------


## Alrock

> Doesn't anyone use or have an opinion on Tesco's home delivery service in Caithness and how it compares to Asda's. Do people in Thurso use it to avoid having to go through to Wick every time you do a big shop? Or so you use the new Asda service instead?  How does that compare?


Maybe we're not so lazy up here & more of us are prepared to get up of our arses & actually go to the shop to get our own shopping...

----------


## Chook a demus

I get my veggies from Puffin Croft my meat from Harrolds and try to avoid the big supee markets where possible prefer to spend ma money in tha local  community supporting local business's

----------


## mi16

> I get my veggies from Puffin Croft my meat from Harrolds and try to avoid the big supee markets where possible prefer to spend ma money in tha local community supporting local business's


By virtue of having a local shop and employing local staff then they are local business'

----------


## crayola

It's good to hear of people supporting local businesses.  :Smile:  I don't go into Tesco or Morrison's stores because I don't like them. There's an Asda near me that's ok despite being full of proles.  ::  But if I do the occasional big shop in person I'll go to Sainsbury's. Waitrose gives the best personal shopping experience of the big chains. It's so much easier to dance my fingers across the keyboard and order from Tesco. It would be more environmentally friendly for Thurso folk to do that than for half the population to drive to Wick and back in their own cars.  :Grin:

----------


## mi16

> It's good to hear of people supporting local businesses.  I don't go into Tesco or Morrison's stores because I don't like them. There's an Asda near me that's ok despite being full of proles.  But if I do the occasional big shop in person I'll go to Sainsbury's. Waitrose gives the best personal shopping experience of the big chains. It's so much easier to dance my fingers across the keyboard and order from Tesco. It would be more environmental friendly for Thurso folk to do that than for half the population drive to Wick and back in their own cars.


 Catch up crayola, we have had tesco in Thurso for quite a few years now

----------


## gingernut

I avoid Tesco if at all possible and shop at Lidl. I can get almost everything I need at Lidl at a fraction of the cost.

----------


## mi16

> I avoid Tesco if at all possible and shop at Lidl. I can get almost everything I need at Lidl at a fraction of the cost.


Indeed....

----------


## crayola

> Catch up crayola, we have had tesco in Thurso for quite a few years now


Ha ha that dingy wee place isn't a proper Tesco. It has a tiny product range and even I would go to Lidl long before going in there. The view is so much better from Lidl.  :Grin:

----------


## mi16

> Ha ha that dingy wee place isn't a proper Tesco. It has a tiny product range and even I would go to Lidl long before going in there. The view is so much better from Lidl.


If it says tesco over the door then it's a tescoDo you go to the shops for its view?Why not just stay outside

----------


## crayola

The interior of Thurso's Tesco has the atmosphere of a biscuit tin that's been raided by kids and all the best biscuits taken. All that's left is crumbs and the biscuits no-one wants. Lidl has that fabulous vista which lifts the soul and refreshes those parts of your brain that have been numbed by aisles and trolleys. The view at the mart would I assume be somewhere between the two.  ::

----------


## mi16

> The interior of Thurso's Tesco has the atmosphere of a biscuit tin that's been raided by kids and all the best biscuits taken. All that's left is crumbs and the biscuits no-one wants. Lidl has that fabulous vista which lifts the soul and refreshes those parts of your brain that have been numbed by aisles and trolleys. The view at the mart would I assume be somewhere between the two.


I go to the supermarket (as infrequently as possible) to buy my groceries, not soak up the ambience.
If I want ambience I go to the Grove

----------


## joxville

> The interior of Thurso's Tesco has the atmosphere of a biscuit tin that's been raided by kids and all the best biscuits taken. All that's left is crumbs and the biscuits no-one wants. Lidl has that fabulous vista which lifts the soul and refreshes those parts of your brain that have been numbed by aisles and trolleys. The view at the mart would I assume be somewhere between the two.


The same vista that was taken away from the nearby residents when Lidl built their store. They should have built it at the bottom of the slope.

----------


## Tubthumper

> The same vista that was taken away from the nearby residents when Lidl built their store. They should have built it at the bottom of the slope.


I thought the view was of the back of the 3 storey scapa house. The pishy smell from the Helmsman bar can still be noticed when the wind blows from the north.

----------


## mi16

thats the Glebe you are smelling

----------


## crayola

> The same vista that was taken away from the nearby residents when Lidl built their store. They should have built it at the bottom of the slope.


I don't know why they built Lidl so far up. But at least it's not a very tall building. If reports on another thread are accurate, Lidl are expanding down towards the main road anyways. That'll spoil the view for a few more local residents.  :Frown:  But even then it won't be as bad as the Asda that was proposed for the field next to Pennyland farm. I still think Asda would have been granted planning permission next to BT if they'd asked for it.

----------


## mi16

> I don't know why they built Lidl so far up. But at least it's not a very tall building. If reports on another thread are accurate, Lidl are expanding down towards the main road anyways. That'll spoil the view for a few more local residents.  But it still won't be as bad as the Asda that was proposed for the field next to Pennyland farm. I still think Asda would have been granted planning permission next to BT if they'd asked for it.


 You do not have any right to a view, the only way you can ensure it is to buy the land

----------


## crayola

Ha ha that's a good suggestion.  :Smile:  I see Tesco are in the news today with the headline 'Tesco reports sharp fall in sales'.  Profits are down again also. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27692397 Tesco has 'also launched a programme of store ramps, which will see 650 stores across the UK upgraded in the next year'.  This is consistent with what my Tesco manager contact was saying for years. Tesco's capital spending is on refurbishment rather than new build. The irony would be if they refurbish Thurso's current biscuit tin of a Tesco and turn it into a small jewellery box.  :Smile:  That would turn the Saxophone apoplectic.  ::  What would Highland Council say?  Would they start courting Asda for the mart?

----------


## mi16

> Ha ha that's a good suggestion.  I see Tesco are in the news today with the headline 'Tesco reports sharp fall in sales'.  Profits are down again also. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27692397 Tesco has 'also launched a programme of store ramps, which will see 650 stores across the UK upgraded in the next year'.  This is consistent with what my Tesco manager contact was saying for years. Tesco's capital spending is on refurbishment rather than new build. The irony would be if they refurbish Thurso's current biscuit tin of a Tesco and turn it into a small jewellery box.  That would turn the Saxophone apoplectic.  What would Highland Council say?  Would they start courting Asda for the mart?


How could they offer land which is owned by another party to Asda?
It simply will not happen.

----------


## Alrock

> How could they offer land which is owned by another party to Asda?


By the power of witchcraft of course...

----------


## 2little2late

> Ha ha that's a good suggestion.  I see Tesco are in the news today with the headline 'Tesco reports sharp fall in sales'.  Profits are down again also. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27692397 Tesco has 'also launched a programme of store ramps, which will see 650 stores across the UK upgraded in the next year'.  This is consistent with what my Tesco manager contact was saying for years. Tesco's capital spending is on refurbishment rather than new build. The irony would be if they refurbish Thurso's current biscuit tin of a Tesco and turn it into a small jewellery box.  That would turn the Saxophone apoplectic.  What would Highland Council say?  Would they start courting Asda for the mart?


Tesco had plans to refurb many of their stores soon after Philip Clarke became CEO. But as Tesco had a poor Christmas turnover it was cancelled and that was after spending millions of pounds preparing each relevant store for a refurb, sending each store new signage, shelving and equipment needed for the refurb. Then to top it all Phillip Clarke says on the news last night. " We will not reduce prices as less money through the tills is less profit." But surely if Tesco reduced prices they'd get more customers through the till resulting in more profits. If Lidl and Aldi can give us cheap prices then surely the so called big ones can?.

----------


## Big Gaz

Well i went into Tesco tonight for my usual shop and left with about £30 worth of stuff less than what i normally buy. Most prices had been hiked by as much as 50-80p (i.e. chicken kievs, were £2 each or  2 for £3.50, now on a special deal at £2.10 each or 2 for £4? what's special about that then?) so i just bought a few bits and left. Lidl supplemented the rest together with a regretful but necessary stop off at the Co-op for one item (price was good). Tesco better stop gouging the customers because it won't work for them for much longer.

----------


## crayola

> How could they offer land which is owned by another party to Asda?It simply will not happen.


Courting is a slow gradual process which oftens begins while at least one party is still legally and ostensibly attached to a third or fourth party. Asda were shunned in Thurso by HC in favour of Tesco. First loves sometimes get back together when they realise they made a mistake in the first throes of lovemaking.

----------


## mi16

> Courting is a slow gradual process which oftens begins while at least party is still legally and ostensibly attached to a third or fourth party. Asda were shunned in Thurso by HC in favour of Tesco. First loves sometimes get back together when they realise they made a mistake in the first throes of lovemaking.


So what you are saying is that asda is thursos first love.But Thurso got tesco knocked up and subsequently married it?

----------


## crayola

Thurso and Tesco didn't get married. They live in squalor in a biscuit tin with a promise of something better from Tesco. HC can see that the tin is rusting rapidly and the jewellery box at the mart contains no wedding ring. In desperation they could go back to courting the suitor that they first thought could help them escape from the biscuit tin to a beautiful new home near Pennyland. There's no moral in this story. It's sleaze from beginning to end.

----------


## mi16

> Thurso and Tesco didn't get married. They live in squalor in a biscuit tin with a promise of something better from Tesco. HC can see that the tin is rusting rapidly and the jewellery box at the mart contains no wedding ring. In desperation they could go back to courting the suitor that they first thought could help them escape from the biscuit tin to a beautiful new home near Pennyland. There's no moral in this story. It's sleaze from beginning to end.


 They could go back to their fort love but alas Tesco own the plot for the wod be marital home and that will not change plus HC have allowed Tesco control of a decent chink of the HC Pension therefore do not want a nasty common law divorce settlement

----------


## crayola

Tesco would have no use for the would-be marital home if it refurbishes its current biscuit store into a jewellery box. In which case it would be harder for it to resist HC efforts to repossess the site. HC could begin its wooing of Asda in parallel. And it could start to disinvest its pension fund from Tesco. Although desperate situations require desperate measures this could be viewed as a measured response by HC.

----------


## mi16

> Tesco would have no use for the would-be marital home if it refurbishes its current biscuit store into a jewellery box. In which case it would be harder for it to resist HC efforts to repossess the site. HC could begin its wooing of Asda in parallel. And it could start to disinvest its pension fund from Tesco. Although desperate situations require desperate measures this could be viewed as a measured response by HC.


 And you think that Tesco would be daft enought not to have a clause in the sale that the land could not be sold to a competitor?

----------


## crayola

My business experience doesn't stretch to the ins and outs of how such an agreement would hold water if the council wanted to force them to sell. Could a compulsory purchase order be used here?

----------


## mi16

> My business experience doesn't stretch to the ins and outs of how such an agreement would hold water if the council wanted to force them to sell. Could a compulsory purchase order be used here?


 Yes it could but could the HC afford to take on Tesco in court and would we, the locals be happy with our money being spent on QC,s etc?

----------


## crayola

Would it end up in a court with expensive QCs? I can't tell from the description of the appeal process in this link.  http://www.scotland.gov.uk/Topics/Bu...andotherorders

----------


## Phill

This Asda Tesco HC relationship sounds a bit salacious. Who's top, who's bottom and who's the bit on the side?  ::

----------


## crayola

Your personal perception of a ménage à trois is in my mind a reflection of wishful thinking. The problem is that there aren't even effective couples active at this time. I fear mi16 is right and the status quo will exist for some years yet. There will be no Tesco at the mart. There will be no Asda at the mart or indeed anywhere else in Thurso. And the mart site will continue to lie empty and to become ever more derelict and an even greater eyesore. Even the rats will move out.  :Frown:

----------


## Through

Everyone knows the mart site is not the right place for a shop.

Everyone knew at the start that Tesco wouldn't build, except for the councillors who willed it through against the wishes of the people they are supposed to represent.

The councillors thought they could tell Tesco what to do.   Tesco.   Really?   Have you seen the kinds of things Tesco has been up to in the past?   Even the government can't control them.   Tesco does what Tesco wants.

There should have been an Asda at Pennyland and if those who couldn't see it before still can't see it, then there's no hope for Thurso.

----------


## 2little2late

Tesco are SCUM! Scared of competition, They buy land in every town and city and refuse to build to prevent Asda or other supermarkets expanding their businesses. It's about time the government gave Tesco what for. Anyway, a good thing I suppose, Tesco profits were down by 6% this last quarter. Philip Clarke you are a failure! Did you know that all these supermarkets have software that every time Tesco or any other leading retailer are mentioned online it is tracked. Tesco you have had your day.

----------


## mi16

> Tesco are SCUM! Scared of competition, They buy land in every town and city and refuse to build to prevent Asda or other supermarkets expanding their businesses. It's about time the government gave Tesco what for. Anyway, a good thing I suppose, Tesco profits were down by 6% this last quarter. Philip Clarke you are a failure! Did you know that all these supermarkets have software that every time Tesco or any other leading retailer are mentioned online it is tracked. Tesco you have had your day.


 I am not sure you could call a man who has worked his way from shelf stacker to CEO with a salary of over £1,000,000 a year a failure.I wouldn't mind failing under similar circumstances.

----------


## Phill

And this is his company car.....



Yep, failure. Abject failure.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> And this is his company car.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, failure. Abject failure.


I like the wheels,Phill, was it buy one and get one free?

----------


## Phill

Nah, 3 for the price of 2.

*cheapest aircraft is free item

----------


## 2little2late

Philip Clarke is a failure in the sense that since becoming CEO of Tesco, their sales, profits and shares have dropped. As I said in an earlier post, Tesco had plans to give so many stores a mini refurb and spent millions of pounds on fixtures and fittings only to cancel the whole thing as they were losing trade to cheaper competitors.

----------


## Big Gaz

I see another top exec has quit Tesco. No confidence in the CEO......

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/top-tesco-...7.html#I5oDKak

----------


## gerry4

While not anti Tesco's I think this is a disgrace. I would like another supermarket. Advantage of ASDA is their petrol pricing policy, national & not town by town. The supermarket I like best is Sainsbury but I think we are to far north for them.

http://www.theguardian.com/business/...ket?CMP=twt_fd

----------


## 2little2late

And Asda's prices aren't regionalised either.

----------


## joxville

I prefer Waitrose and Sainsbury's, you get a better class of shopper in those stores rather than the chavs and losers that frequent ASDA and Tesco. ;-)

----------


## Big Gaz

> I prefer Waitrose and Sainsbury's, you get a better class of shopper in those stores rather than the chavs and losers that frequent ASDA and Tesco. ;-)


oh Jox, how to alienate half the orgers in one little statement.....

----------


## mi16

> oh Jox, how to alienate half the orgers in one little statement.....


 Gaz- are you suggesting half of the org are chavs and losers?

----------


## Big Gaz

> Gaz- are you suggesting half of the org are chavs and losers?


ah trust you to yet again twist things to suit your own purpose. I merely pointed out that many orgers use Tesco and ASDA, myself included.....

----------


## joxville

To paraphrase Dennis Skinner, I suggest half the org are not chavs and losers! :-)))

----------


## mi16

> To paraphrase Dennis Skinner, I suggest half the org are not chavs and losers! :-)))


 Or is one half chavs and the other losers ?

----------


## crayola

For anyone that might have missed it there's a petition requesting Tesco to tidy up the mart site by planting grass and wildflowers here https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitio...mart-in-thurso  Should we follow this up by asking that they bring back sheepies to the mart?  That would refresh the parts that Tesco can't ever hope to reach.

----------


## crayola

There are now in excess of 1000 signatures on the petition calling on Tesco to turn the mart site into a grassy park with wild flowers. Does this mean the people of Thurso would rather have a park than a Tesco or an Asda at the mart? What would YOU prefer, a park or a Tesco?

----------


## Rheghead

Food for thought?

http://www.theguardian.com/business/...4000-new-homes

----------


## theone

> Food for thought?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/business/...4000-new-homes


I'd like to think so, but I doubt there's enough demand for housing in thurso to give tesco the return they would want for the site.

----------


## Big Gaz

I see the CEO of Tesco, Philip Clarke, has just quit! Plummeting sales amongst a few other reasons were quoted for his departure. 

Guess there won't be a new Tesco in Thurso after all.....

----------


## Wanted

did you notice in the sunday newspaper that TESCO are now SELLING land that they were going to build new stores to housing developers,  INSTEAD of building the stores, OR they will be building houses on the land themselves!!!Has caithness council got hold of this one ?

----------


## 2little2late

I had to laugh at this. Typical of Tesco though.
http://www.stornowaygazette.co.uk/ne...lves-1-3503368

----------


## Heisenberg

> did you notice in the sunday newspaper that TESCO are now SELLING land that they were going to build new stores to housing developers,  INSTEAD of building the stores, OR they will be building houses on the land themselves!!!Has caithness council got hold of this one ?


I think they have been doing this for many years

----------


## crayola

What now for the mart site after Tesco's profits and financial reputation have gone into meltdown, so much that the revolving door of senior Tesco management is spinning faster than a politician on an ego trip? The chance of a new build is surely nil for another five years at least. So what to do there? New houses? Different big shoppies in a retail park? A park for the people to walk and sit in? Or to remain an eyesore for another five years while the local politicians continue to bluster or sit on their hands?  :Frown:

----------


## little miss breezy breeks

Without a doubt,  To remain an eyesore for another five years while the local politicians continue to sit on their hands only taking them out briefly to put their expenses in their pocket. With no chance of a retail park as for some reason the local politicians prefer to see that bit of caithness growth to be on the wick side of the county ::

----------


## crayola

I personally wouldn't suggest a retail park at the mart due to its proximity to an attractive residential area and to the high school, not to mention the station and the Miller. I find some attraction in a public park to improve the amenity of the area.

----------


## poppett

Perhaps some much needed social housing?

----------


## Sairheed

Good road and rail links how's about a livestock market.

----------


## Shaggy

> Good road and rail links how's about a livestock market.


nah, that will never take off, - a livestock market. - indeed!    :: 
then again, you could always build a supermarket. I hear there's a very big company wanting to do that but keep running into planning difficulties.

----------


## crayola

As another year ends with Tesco's market share dropping and its profits sinking like a stone, what future lies ahead for the long defunct site of the company's grand project? I heard rumours that Tesco would put the mart site up for sale in the autumn but as far as I know nothing happened. I don't forsee anything happening unless the Highland Council steps in. Tesco's financial situation is getting worse http://www.theguardian.com/business/...nge-dave-lewis so a new build is out of the question for the forseeable future. What say our elected councillors on their plan of action? I trust they have one.

----------


## Aestus57

"Councillors" + "Plan" + "Action" ....... sorry but those words don't go together .. :Frown:

----------


## Mik.M.

^^^^^^
Very true. More realistic is Councillors/Back Pocket/Doubles all round/What are we meant to do?  ::

----------


## windymiller

> As another year ends with Tesco's market share dropping and its profits sinking like a stone, what future lies ahead for the long defunct site of the company's grand project? I heard rumours that Tesco would put the mart site up for sale in the autumn but as far as I know nothing happened. I don't forsee anything happening unless the Highland Council steps in. Tesco's financial situation is getting worse http://www.theguardian.com/business/...nge-dave-lewis so a new build is out of the question for the forseeable future. What say our elected councillors on their plan of action? I trust they have one.


It seems that Tesco are struggling to look after one store in Wick, it is starting to look very shabby from outside. There has been a solar panel missing from the roof since just after it opened and I believe the solar array has been switched off since, the wind terbines were a cheap gimmick merely to pull the wool over the councils eyes, and in any case were no match for the winds of Caithness.

----------


## crayola

I request a response from Councillor Fernie on the issue of Tesco and the mart site at Thurso. I would demand a response from Councillor Roger Saxon if I had any confidence he would blast out anything other than hot air. Stale hot air. It would nice to hear something from the lovely Councillor John Rosie.

----------


## Nick Noble

> I request a response from Councillor Fernie on the issue of Tesco and the mart site at Thurso. I would demand a response from Councillor Roger Saxon if I had any confidence he would blast out anything other than hot air. Stale hot air. It would nice to hear something from the lovely Councillor John Rosie.


Strange how Tesco have not announced that they will not be progressing with the planned store in Thurso.

Perhaps they have forgotten they were supposed to be building one...

----------


## Shaggy

Well if you want confirmation of them not building a new store, have a read at this. Wouldn't surprise me if they closed the stores up here either.

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/tesco-wade...5.html#thPhCmO

----------


## scorrie

> Well if you want confirmation of them not building a new store, have a read at this. Wouldn't surprise me if they closed the stores up here either.
> 
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/tesco-wade...5.html#thPhCmO


The Wick store will be safe enough. It will be mostly the convenience stores that will be closing. If the Wick one isn't making money then they must be doing something seriously wrong.

----------


## Nick Noble

> Well if you want confirmation of them not building a new store, have a read at this. Wouldn't surprise me if they closed the stores up here either.
> 
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/tesco-wade...5.html#thPhCmO


Better reading this, and of the eight new stores they have announced they are not going to build in Scotland none are in Thurso...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...lands-30725122

----------


## Loafer

> The Wick store will be safe enough. It will be mostly the convenience stores that will be closing. If the Wick one isn't making money then they must be doing something seriously wrong.


Tesco Wick are way short of their targets...they may be profitable but maybe not enough for the bigwigs. I don't think Wick or Thurso Tesco is safe

----------


## scorrie

> Tesco Wick are way short of their targets...they may be profitable but maybe not enough for the bigwigs. I don't think Wick or Thurso Tesco is safe


They will be safe enough in Wick. There is more to keeping a shop open than targets being met. In my experience targets are dreamed up by numpties who believe that business can forever keep expanding and as we have seen in recent years businesses are discovering that this is not the case and you can't just keep throwing credit at people, to enable them to spend more, without there being consequences.

Tesco could make cuts in the least profitable areas of the store but to shut the doors would handing over a sizeable chunk of business on a plate to their competitors in the town and that's surely a last resort unless the excrement is really hitting the fan.

Of course the share price has soared with the news of closures. Where there is misery for some, someone else always profits from it.

That is my Tesco Value 2p worth on it anyway.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Better reading this, and of the eight new stores they have announced they are not going to build in Scotland none are in Thurso...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...lands-30725122


That's because they never intended building one in Thurso in the first place.

----------


## Loafer

> That's because they never intended building one in Thurso in the first place.


Well said Kevin, absolutely spot-on. On top of that, they wouldn't have had a snowballs chance in hell of getting permission to build a huge shop betwen two schools...

----------


## Earlhickey

> That's because they never intended building one in Thurso in the first place.


Kevin, I've never understood that logic, If the store their in now didn't become available, i'm sure they would have built one on the mart site.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

My logic Earhikey is that their is no benefit for Tesco to have two stores of the same size in Caithness because it would double the cost to achieve the same level of business.
Its my opinion, and I stated it at the beginning of this thread, that the only reason for Tesco to buy the mart was to keep the opposition out.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

As mentioned in my Hotel story, commenting to the Highland Council and Main Issues Report (Present stage of local plan review) is the tool we can all use to try to determine what happens in and around the town from housing sites to retail. The next local plan could be in place for 20 years possibly 30.

The present local plan review has now been on going for four years and will not be complete for another 18 months at least.  Have your say now or never especially if your my age. If you want the Mart site debacle sorted out for instance click on the link in my hotel story and ask the Highland Council to allocate another retail site, that would sort out the Tesco debacle for a start.The same can be done for anything you think the town requires and you don't need to specify a preferred site at this stage.  

30 years is a long time and we need a flexible plan so the town can grow when and if required.  As owner of Pennyland Farm I have been involved in this process from the outset. I am asking the Highland Council in my final comments before the 29th Jan deadline to allocate sites for Hotel, chalets, large and small retail, housing, business, tourism, leisure, forestry and a public park, most of which I could deliver to the town if the land is allocated. When I was in Wick the other day to speak to the Groat I was informed the Wick side is looking forward to a boom and Thurso was seen as the poor relation. This is the first time I have ever heard this and it worries me.

I cannot say I can deliver all the above in the short term as the planning process is so laborious, there is no short term when planning legislation is involved. What I will say though is this, if public opinion gets behind any of the above it is easier for a developer to deliver.  If a site is allocated in the local plan it saves months if not years to any project.  In fact I know from experience that if it is not in the local plan it is almost impossible to deliver.None of us can tell where the town will be in 10 or 20 years time and I hate the doom and gloom around.  

For years I have put up with objectors telling me we don't need this and we don't need that. This will never happen etc etc.  If they think it will never happen or it is not needed why would they be objecting it would not get built.  Banks and investors are not stupid.  If sound business plans and projections are not in place for any development in this day and age you have not a chance to find investment or raise the cash.

If a local plan is put in place that is fit for purpose then a least we have a chance. Who knows what will happen over the lifetime of the next local plan, maybe Thurso will boom. Let's put as flexible one in place just in case the doom and gloom merchants are wrong.  I promise then to do my bit to attract much needed investment to the town.

Regards

Raymond

----------


## Raymond Taylor

Morning Folks!  I will be in Caithness Horizons today from 3pm-8pm with larger plans where more detail can be seen of the hotel etc and forestry proposals.  Also there to answer any questions or concerns you may have.

----------


## crayola

Welcome to the Org Raymond!


> If you want the Mart site debacle sorted out for instance click on the link in my hotel story and ask the Highland Council to allocate another retail site, that would sort out the Tesco debacle for a start.The same can be done for anything you think the town requires and you don't need to specify a preferred site at this stage.


What do you mean by the Council allocating another retail site sorting out the Tesco debacle? Do you mean a different site for a different supermarket chain? That wouldn't solve the problem of the mart site and anyway which company would want to invest in a new Thurso site now that Lidl have invested in such a major expansion next door to you? Do you still see the possibility of an Asda or some other supermarket on the site at Pennyland that Asda were refused permission to build on?

----------


## Raymond Taylor

The new local plan will be in place for over 20 years, who knows what will happen in the future.  The Highland Council allocating another retail site will send the right message to the Mart owners and give Thurso some flexibility and choice over the lifetime of the new plan.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

Thanks for the welcome Crayola, missed that.  There is much interest in Thurso waiting for all sorts of land to be allocated in the next local plan.  I can say no more than that at this time for a number of reasons.  I have nailed my colours to the mast regarding the hotel project for a start.

----------


## Wanted

As long as 95% of highland Councillors have shares in Tesco , they will not do any stepping in on this site, ..if it was a council that really cares for its residents , they should come  in with a compulsory  purchase of the land and let it made available to anyone including ASDA, who will have no chance of Tesco selling it to them

----------


## crayola

> Thanks for the welcome Crayola, missed that.  There is much interest in Thurso waiting for all sorts of land to be allocated in the next local plan.  I can say no more than that at this time for a number of reasons.  I have nailed my colours to the mast regarding the hotel project for a start.


Thank you for your thank you.  :Wink:  Ok I have more questions for you. How high is your proposed hotel relative to the Weigh Inn? You propose 7m, how high is the Weigh Inn? And why don't you propose the hotel in the field next to your B&B near where Asda was to be? I ask because I regard the view of the firth when travelling down Castlegreen Road to be one of the finest in the world and I don't want it to be spoiled by the sight of a hotel directly in front of anyone journeying down that road. Your 'Tesco bashing' big retail, be it Asda or any other, can go next to BT where it should have been proposed in the first place.  :Grin:

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Thank you for your thank you.  Ok I have more questions for you. How high is your proposed hotel relative to the Weigh Inn? You propose 7m, how high is the Weigh Inn? And why don't you propose the hotel in the field next to your B&B near where Asda was to be? I ask because I regard the view of the firth when travelling down Castlegreen Road to be one of the finest in the world and I don't want it to be spoiled by the sight of a hotel directly in front of anyone journeying down that road. Your 'Tesco bashing' big retail, be it Asda or any other, can go next to BT where it should have been proposed in the first place.


I refer to the sticky on the hotel project which I started.  The link on the first thread needs to be read and then the other threads where I answer some queries including the ones you mentioned above.

I also want to direct hotel site debate over to that thread as only 6 days to go for public comment to Highland Council.

On the siting of big retail they would not build out by BT.  Not sure I was Tesco bashing but know for a fact the Mart site has cost Thurso 60 jobs since the ASDA decision was turned over several years ago.

----------


## crayola

> I refer to the sticky on the hotel project which I started.  The link on the first thread needs to be read and then the other threads where I answer some queries including the ones you mentioned above.I also want to direct hotel site debate over to that thread as only 6 days to go for public comment to Highland Council.On the siting of big retail they would not build out by BT.  Not sure I was Tesco bashing but know for a fact the Mart site has cost Thurso 60 jobs since the ASDA decision was turned over several years ago.


What a lazy sloppy response. Your dismissive attitude is unlikely to garner support. Please answer the question, how high is the Weigh Inn? And don't you try to direct me to your thread Raymond sweetie. You haven't answered my questions here, there or on your link from your thread. Are you still stamping your feet because Asda weren't allowed to build in your back yard? You won't get my support unless you climb down from that high horse and demonstrate some community spirit.   ::

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> What a lazy sloppy response. Your dismissive attitude is unlikely to garner support. Please answer the question, how high is the Weigh Inn? And don't you try to direct me to your thread Raymond sweetie. You haven't answered my questions here, there or on your link from your thread. Are you still stamping your feet because Asda weren't allowed to build in your back yard? You won't get my support unless you climb down from that high horse and demonstrate some community spirit.


I have been called a lot of things but sloppy and dismissive never before.  I have spent days on here and Facebook answering questions and numerous private messages in a pleasant and professional manner.  

You seem to be a professional Orger maybe you have time to answer questions twice.  I refer to my previous email once again about the other thread.  The only question you will not find the answer to on there is the height of the Weigh Inn.

As at present I am in the UAE on holiday maybe you should direct your question to Mr Arif.  If he can't provide the answer I promise on my return to get a set of ladders and a tape measure and help you out.

----------


## crayola

Your continued intransigence encouraged me to go to the Highland Council website and read a large number of documents on plans for the future of Thurso. It seems to me that those plans don't fit in with what you want so you're trying to get as many people to support your position without informing them about the wider picture. I can now say categorically that I do not support your proposal. See, you might have pulled the wool over my eyes if you'd cooperated and answered my questions. It's nice to be nice and you should have been nice to me in the first place. Now tell me sweetie, do you still want to build an Asda next to Pennyland Farm?

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Your continued intransigence encouraged me to go to the Highland Council website and read a large number of documents on plans for the future of Thurso. It seems to me that those plans don't fit in with what you want so you're trying to get as many people to support your position without informing them about the wider picture. I can now say categorically that I do not support your proposal. See, you might have pulled the wool over my eyes if you'd cooperated and answered my questions. It's nice to be nice and you should have been nice to me in the first place. Now tell me sweetie, do you still want to build an Asda next to Pennyland Farm?


Only reading the papers now after commenting to me like you did seems fair.  Glad to see you were up to speed and had all the facts.

On the hotel thread (comment 33) as referred to for a third time I answer the point you mention above.  And again the only point I did not answer in your original questions to me was the height of the Weigh Inn, which if you read between the lines I don't know.

Your cheap shot jibes are now beginning to annoy and I don't think I deserve them.  You my friend whoever you are have been talking about the Asda/Mart situation for 66 months.  I have been doing so on here for a week or two.  If I knew who you were? I could make the call if you ever do more than talk what you think is a good game, as you do lot of talking.

To answer your last question, I was one vote from delivering an ASDA to the town several years ago and the reason I came on this thread was to see if people wanted me to try again by supporting retail in the present local plan review, and this is something I cover in both the hotel and ASDA threads.

I ask everyone including yourself to read the threads, press reports and the Main Issues Report and make an informed choice on all the development types referred to and comment to Highland Council before 29th January which is public comment deadline day.  I can only deliver specific developments if the land is allocated in the next local plan.

----------


## crayola

To summarise, you want to spoil the view by building an Asda or similar in the field next to Pennyland Farm. But why would Asda or whoever want to build a new supermarket right next to the big brand new Lidl? You also want to build on the land next to Victoria Walk in order to spoil one of the finest views in the world. You don't know how high your proposed hotel is compared with the Weigh Inn so you don't know how much worse your hotel might look compared to the Weigh Inn. This is land that will be a designated 'green belt' in the next council plan unless you can pull the wool over the eyes of the people of Thurso and convince them you're doing them a favour. I recommend that the people of Thurso should look at the Council's proposals for the expansion of Thurso to the west of the town. Raymond is proposing to spoil the finest vista by building a large hotel and a large number of chalets and a lot of retail outlets on the very last green fields in that area according to the planners' recommendations. I do not support that.

----------


## golach

Crayola, I don't suppose you are old enough to remember what was on that site from 1940 to approx 1949/50. I do. It was a big collection of Nissan huts , a transit camp for the military traveling across to Orkney from the south and vice versa. No one bothered about the view then. I see no problem on any buildings being built , as for the Victoria Walk, how much of the original Walk is still there? How much disappeared with the houses that were built at Burnside?

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> To summarise, you want to spoil the view by building an Asda or similar in the field next to Pennyland Farm. But why would Asda or whoever want to build a new supermarket right next to the big brand new Lidl? You also want to build on the land next to Victoria Walk in order to spoil one of the finest views in the world. You don't know how high your proposed hotel is compared with the Weigh Inn so you don't know how much worse your hotel might look compared to the Weigh Inn. This is land that will be a designated 'green belt' in the next council plan unless you can pull the wool over the eyes of the people of Thurso and convince them you're doing them a favour. I recommend that the people of Thurso should look at the Council's proposals for the expansion of Thurso to the west of the town. Raymond is proposing to spoil the finest vista by building a large hotel and a large number of chalets and a lot of retail outlets on the very last green fields in that area according to the planners' recommendations. I do not support that.


It's a democracy and everyone is entitled to an opinion so I feel I have to answer.  

So what you are saying regarding the hotel is - the Highland Council planners will have a couple of years off and will allow me and world renowned architects John Thompson and Partners to design a hotel that will block out the sun without them noticing.  If I am lucky enough to get the land allocated for tourism by them in the first place.  Not a carefully designed 7m tall building with a flat green roof as per our widely distributed plan.  

We will also be allowed to build a "large" number of chalets not six or seven units again as per my plan. Which will be no taller than the mausoleum which is hardly noticeable.  The park of course will now be much smaller than the promised 19 acres because of the dozens of chalets built and I will sneakily turn what's left into a minefield and put barbed wire round it to sort the townsfolk out good and proper.  I suppose you also think the proposed bandstand will actually be a place to sacrifice goats.

On to ASDA or any retailer for that matter - the almost 3000 people who signed the petition for an ASDA at Pennyland have all changed their minds, not one of these people now want a job, consumer choice or the national price for fuel over the next 20-30 years, the life of the next local plan.  Remembering if a retail site is not included in the plan it will probably not happen during its lifetime. 

That goes with the business, technology, housing and other land I am looking to get allocated. I have users waiting in the wings interested in each of these.  

Sequential testing proves Pennyland next to the Mart site is the place to build for the good of the town and this is fact. 
 Towns elsewhere are bending over backwards to attract inward investment and get fit for the future.  We need a local plan that beats them all and that will be one of the key themes to my final submission to planners.  Scrabster is doing its bit and we need the infrastructure to support this if Thurso is to have any chance to stop its decline.

Anything we develop wherever it is will be done with taste and consideration to the people of Thurso if of course the land is allocated.

My hotel plans are public knowledge and the sizes are in the brief I wrote.  People aren't stupid and your scaremongering agenda is obvious. 

Two days now to deadline day.

----------


## Bystander1

Now, now Raymond Taylor, go easy with the common sense posts. You will have Creamola foaming and casting bad spells on all who transgress.

----------


## Wanted

> It's a democracy and everyone is entitled to an opinion so I feel I have to answer.  
> 
> So what you are saying regarding the hotel is - the Highland Council planners will have a couple of years off and will allow me and world renowned architects John Thompson and Partners to design a hotel that will block out the sun without them noticing.  If I am lucky enough to get the land allocated for tourism by them in the first place.  Not a carefully designed 7m tall building with a flat green roof as per our widely distributed plan.  
> 
> We will also be allowed to build a "large" number of chalets not six or seven units again as per my plan. Which will be no taller than the mausoleum which is hardly noticeable.  The park of course will now be much smaller than the promised 19 acres because of the dozens of chalets built and I will sneakily turn what's left into a minefield and put barbed wire round it to sort the townsfolk out good and proper.  I suppose you also think the proposed bandstand will actually be a place to sacrifice goats.
> 
> On to ASDA or any retailer for that matter - the almost 3000 people who signed the petition for an ASDA at Pennyland have all changed their minds, not one of these people now want a job, consumer choice or the national price for fuel over the next 20-30 years, the life of the next local plan.  Remembering if a retail site is not included in the plan it will probably not happen during its lifetime. 
> 
> That goes with the business, technology, housing and other land I am looking to get allocated. I have users waiting in the wings interested in each of these.  
> ...


...I am all for progress and i totally agree with you...Bring on any developments that bring Thurso more up to date with competition , that is sorely needed against Tesco"s land banking at the mart site.....Are the council going to make Tesco sell the land or will they have the bottle to make a compulsory purchase order off them..going off how lenient they have been with Tesco and let them take the P.ss i somehow do not think so.

----------


## Moonboots

Here is a quote from another site where they are debating the closures of their stores.

"Fourteen years ago Tesco bought a very large site in Wolverhampton and promised every year the new store will be started every next spring, but now 6 small shops have been opened the large store will never be built and the very big site could well be left an other ten year but it does look a mess, an empty hospital,the nurse's home, a bus garage,two closed roads, Tesco have lied and it looks their lies are chocking their self"

Now as you can see, they have been doing this all over the place which we all know so why has nothing been done about this yet...

----------


## 2little2late

> As long as 95% of highland Councillors have shares in Tesco , they will not do any stepping in on this site, ..if it was a council that really cares for its residents , they should come  in with a compulsory  purchase of the land and let it made available to anyone including ASDA, who will have no chance of Tesco selling it to them


They'll all be kicking themselves now with Tesco share price falling dramatically. Serves them right.

----------


## crayola

> Crayola, I don't suppose you are old enough to remember what was on that site from 1940 to approx 1949/50. I do. It was a big collection of Nissan huts , a transit camp for the military traveling across to Orkney from the south and vice versa. No one bothered about the view then. I see no problem on any buildings being built , as for the Victoria Walk, how much of the original Walk is still there? How much disappeared with the houses that were built at Burnside?


Ha ha Golly sweetie, I definitely wasn't on this Earth back in those days.  :Grin:  The difference is that a nissen hut is only 3 metres high whereas Raymond's 7 metre high hotel would be more than twice as high as a nissen hut which would block out the sun as he admitted in his post. His plan to surround his hotel and chalets with barbed wire would  spoil the amenity further.  :Frown:  Meanwhile Tesco the company sadly sinks deeper and deeper into the industrial mire.  :Frown:

----------


## Perambulate

is this hotel getting e go ahead?

----------


## Raymond Taylor

Some positive noises coming from Highland Council in their recommendations which have since been debated and passed by the Caithness and Sutherland committee.  The lack of a retail allocation was noted by the members. 

 My view on the retail point is we can no longer be held to ransom by the owners of the Mart site and the live retail allocation that site has.  It's pretty simple to solve that problem...allocate another site even if it never gets built on during the new plans lifetime.

So, still a bit to go but I have to say it looks very promising.  It could still all get hijacked as it did 20 years ago in Inverness.  I await comment from the officials who have done a great job in their recommendations.  They have taken onboard the Charrette outcome and the views of the majority of local people interested in a buoyant/diverse future for the town.  They realise tourism and diversification play a key roll and these points are the basis for much of the CASplan outcomes throughout all the communities in Caithness and Sutherland.

I can push on if these recommendations get through the Inverness vote in August this year.

Link to recommendations - 

http://www.highland.gov.uk/download/...velopment_plan

----------


## gerry4

Raymond, Do you mean that Caithness and Sutherland committee have approved the hotel or the re-designation of the site to something else apart from a supermarket. If so, this is this is the first I have heard of it.

When there was a thread on the hotel complex on here I thought that the majority of people were against having the hotel as it would spoil the view to the Orkneys or is this a totally different hotel & I am talking rubbish (not unknown).

----------


## sids

> this is the first I have heard of it.


You haven't been keeping your ear to the railway.




> When there was a thread on the hotel complex on here I thought that the majority of people were against having the hotel as it would spoil the view to the Orkneys or is this a totally different hotel & I am talking rubbish (not unknown).[/COLOR]


A  majority of unemployables living with their mum, on a thread here isn't a majority of people.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Raymond, Do you mean that Caithness and Sutherland committee have approved the hotel or the re-designation of the site to something else apart from a supermarket. If so, this is this is the first I have heard of it.When there was a thread on the hotel complex on here I thought that the majority of people were against having the hotel as it would spoil the view to the Orkneys or is this a totally different hotel & I am talking rubbish (not unknown).


No, the Caithness and Sutherland committee have sanctioned the Highland Council planning officials recommendations as per the link provided.  These recommendations are in line with the Charrettee outcome and the Main Issues Report referred to earlier here and the hotel thread.

I have to say I think you are wrong when you say the majority of people were against the hotel project which is just a small part of the overall plan.

----------


## crayola

It's 6 years now since I started this thread. Initially people blamed Tesco's land banking for the impasse at the mart site. Then Highland Council's failure to do anything about Tesco's inactivity earned the wrath of the town. Others including me blamed Asda for not having a Plan B to fall back on when their Plan A failed. More recently it became apparent that Raymond Taylor was and continues to be more intimately tied up up with the entire issue than I had initially realised. Do you have anything to say on the sixth anniversary of this thread Mr Taylor?

----------


## crayola

I hear rumours that Tesco have sold the land at the mart. Can anyone confirm or refute?

----------


## gleeber

> It's 6 years now since I started this thread. Initially people blamed Tesco's land banking for the impasse at the mart site. Then Highland Council's failure to do anything about Tesco's inactivity earned the wrath of the town. Others including me blamed Asda for not having a Plan B to fall back on when their Plan A failed. More recently it became apparent that Raymond Taylor was and continues to be more intimately tied up up with the entire issue than I had initially realised. Do you have anything to say on the sixth anniversary of this thread Mr Taylor?


What's that mean?




> I hear rumours that Tesco have sold the land at the mart. Can anyone confirm or refute?


It was in the Groat yesterday that councillors Mackay and Saxon though the site had been sold but didn't know who to.

----------


## crayola

Gleeber sweetie, it's Mr Taylor's duty to answer your question. Maybe he's bought the land at the mart himself.  :Smile:  Thank you anyway for answering my question, I don't look at the Groat much these days. We shall have to wait and see how it all pans out eventually, maybe in another six years.  :Frown:

----------


## sids

> Gleeber sweetie, it's Mr Taylor's duty to answer your question.


I remember when babbling on forums was voluntary.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Gleeber sweetie, it's Mr Taylor's duty to answer your question. Maybe he's bought the land at the mart himself.  Thank you anyway for answering my question, I don't look at the Groat much these days. We shall have to wait and see how it all pans out eventually, maybe in another six years.


Is it really my duty to keep answering drivel?

----------


## davth

> I thought that the majority of people were against having the hotel as it would spoil the view to the Orkneys


You have no claim on a view, unless you purchase the land!!

----------


## plank

Wo's buying the mart then?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-34528959

"Tesco sells mothballed supermarket sites for £250m"

----------


## Bobinovich

Thurso site was bought *earlier this year as part of a package of vacant Tesco-owned sites* - as always we'll just have to wait & see what happens next...

----------


## Kodiak

> Thurso site was bought *earlier this year as part of a package of vacant Tesco-owned sites* - as always we'll just have to wait & see what happens next...


As always we will have a Long, Long, Long Wait before we get any news at all,  :Frown:

----------


## crayola

I'm a little behind with the news due to a long deep space mission flying amongst the rings of Uranus and mapping them for posterity. Meanwhile the Groat published this little gem. 


> ONE of Tescos exit strategies from its abortive plans to develop a new superstore in Thurso was to sell a pile of girders to Highland Council.
> 
> The £40,000 deal was done in 2010 for the steelwork which was earmarked for use on their development at the former auction mart site in the town.


Are we to understand that Tesco sold girders it had bought to use to build on the mart to the council 5 long years ago? Yet for much of that time they were telling us that construction would start soon? Have the council been dancing in secret on Tesco's grave for 5 years?

----------


## little miss breezy breeks

> I'm a little behind with the news due to a long deep space mission flying amongst the rings of Uranus and mapping them for posterity. Meanwhile the Groat published this little gem. 
> Are we to understand that Tesco sold girders it had bought to use to build on the mart to the council 5 long years ago? Yet for much of that time they were telling us that construction would start soon? Have the council been dancing in secret on Tesco's grave for 5 years?


Wasn't the girders the old frame from the old auction mart, Which the council bought to erect up at janetstown to use as a salt store only to find it was to small  ::

----------


## rogermellie

> Wasn't the girders the old frame from the old auction mart, Which the council bought to erect up at janetstown to use as a salt store only to find it was to small


how could it have been too small ?

salts tiny  ::

----------


## little miss breezy breeks

> how could it have been too small ?
> 
> salts tiny


The salt may be tiny, But the lorrys the salt needs to put in aren't? The mart structure wasn't that tall, Didn't need to be.

----------


## wavy davy

> I'm a little behind with the news due to a long deep space mission flying amongst the rings of Uranus and mapping them for posterity. Meanwhile the Groat published this little gem. 
> Are we to understand that Tesco sold girders it had bought to use to build on the mart to the council 5 long years ago? Yet for much of that time they were telling us that construction would start soon? Have the council been dancing in secret on Tesco's grave for 5 years?


Well said Crayola. I read about it and didn't take it in.

Now, did the Council approach Tesco to buy the steel (unlikely?) or the other way round (more likely?). If the latter, I'd love to know how the initial conversation went.

Contributions, factual or otherwise, welcomed.

----------


## crayola

My reading of the Groat article is that in 2010 Tesco sold girders originally intended for the new build at the mart. Is that wrong? Or were these girders from the old mart buildings that were never intended for the new build? Someone must know for sure. 

Anyways......... What will become of the mart site now? My guess is that it will lie derelict for another five years and we will all continue to moan and blame Tesco and Highland Council and the current new owners and whoever they may sell the site on to. I am not optimistic.  :Frown: 

Here is the link btw http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...to-council.htm

----------


## crayola

Are Tesco still planning to sell their existing Thurso store at Millbank? The For Sale advertisement is still on the internet.

http://www.eyco.co.uk/cog-media/prop...brochure_2.pdf

Could Thurso end up with no Tesco at all as the result of the mart fiasco? Or is the advertisement a legacy that no-one got around to removing? 

And are Asda still out of the game completely? Or is Raymond still hoping to entice them into his back yard?

----------


## Alrock

> Are Tesco still planning to sell their existing Thurso store at Millbank? The For Sale advertisement is still on the internet.
> 
> http://www.eyco.co.uk/cog-media/prop...brochure_2.pdf
> 
> Could Thurso end up with no Tesco at all as the result of the mart fiasco? Or is the advertisement a legacy that no-one got around to removing? 
> 
> And are Asda still out of the game completely? Or is Raymond still hoping to entice them into his back yard?



Give them a call, request a viewing, see what they say.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Something happening at last?  :-   http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...lands-35133032

----------


## rob murray

Sounds like good news / jobs : London & Scottish Investments Ltd (LSI), a Glasgow-based investment, development, and property asset management company, has today announced a deal to purchase a package of 14 vacant sites from Tesco. The sites are located across Scotland and will be developed by LSI for a mix of retail and residential uses.
The sites are located in East Kilbride, Paisley (Renfrew Road and Love Street), Crieff, Aviemore, Cupar, Cowdenbeath, Thurso, Dundee, Kilmarnock, Larkhall, Coatbridge, Dalkeith, and Glasgow. They had previously been acquired by Tesco for potential store development which has not progressed as planned.
Bryan Wilson, Group Development Director at London & Scottish Investments said: We are delighted to announce this purchase, which is fantastic news for the towns involved. We now look forward to meeting with council leaders and planning officers from all the local authorities involved, to discuss and review our plans for the economic redevelopment of these sites. We have had discussions with a range of potential tenants that wish to occupy the proposed new developments, and we would expect that a significant number of jobs will be created as a result.

----------


## crayola

> Something happening at last?  :-   http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...lands-35133032


Well spotted Aaldtimer.  :Smile: 

They're planning similar things in Fife:




> Plans submitted for two new shopping centres in Fife
> 
> A property developer has submitted plans for new shopping centres at two sites vacated by Tesco in Fife.
> 
> Glasgow-based London and Scottish Investments (LSI) wants to build food and non-food units at South Road, Cupar, and High Street, Cowdenbeath.
> 
> The vacant sites were acquired by LSI from Tesco in August, after the supermarket giant dropped plans for new stores.
> 
> LSI said it expected the developments to create hundreds of new jobs.
> ...


This is according to the BBC  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...iness-35131379

I wonder who will get the planned food retail outlets. Could we see Asda dancing on Tesco's grave at the mart in Thurso?  :Grin:

----------


## Stack Rock

The planning application details including drawings are on the Council website. 

15/04656/FUL                              |                                     Erection of Class 1 retail stores and garden centre with ancillary access, car parking, servicing and associated works including retention, with new car parking area for Thurso station                                          |                                                                                                                     Thurso Auction Mart Ormlie Road Thurso

----------


## crayola

Thanks Mr Rock.  :Smile: 

I read the proposal and looked at the plans on the Highland Council website. It all looks sensible to me. It doesn't mention any supermarket by name. So could it be Asda or could it be some other supermarket coming in through the back door? Surely not Tesco!  :Wink: 

Could this be the real thing for Thurso at long last?

----------


## bekisman

Being in sackcloth and ashes for a few years - after being promised (April 2008) in a phone call and emails from Doug Wilson, Corporate Affairs  Manager, Scotland and Northern Ireland (Tesco) that Tesco WAS building there, it all went pear-shaped by financial restrictions, and restructuring within the group.. which is all history.. 
I've just noticed that Doug has left Tesco and is now Head of Property Communications at *ASDA* wonder if he will be the sacrificial lame on any ASDA dealings?

Anyway looks like AT LAST 'something' is being built there which is good, and wonder if any Hotel will ever be built at Pennyland?

[NB Taken advice and inbox emptied!]

----------


## Fran

I hope it will be asda, natal an and farm foods

----------


## crayola

Good grief Fran! This is not the time to expose such a dismal proletarian failure of aspiration on the good people of my home town! This is an opportunity for the people of Thurso to grasp the nettle and to aspire to acquire retail facilities that have up until now only appeared in their most prurient dreams. Come now all ye faithful,come together and rise above the dismal expectation of the most pessimistic of Winston Smith's fellow proles in their pursuit of natal an's Mao-era style and quality and Farm Food's suffocatingly tasteless copies of cardboard flavoured Apollo-era frozen rations. Fire up your broomsticks and rekindle the ambition and expectation of the Thurso of our common hyperborean forebears of half a century ago. Thurso, you are better than this! We are all better than this. Stand up and fight for a better retail future.

Oh my Thurso people. One and all.

Just do it!

Now! One and all of you!  :Grin:

----------


## rogermellie

> Good grief Fran! This is not the time to expose such a dismal proletarian failure of aspiration on the good people of my home town! This is an opportunity for the people of Thurso to grasp the nettle and to aspire to acquire retail facilities that have up until now only appeared in their most prurient dreams. Come now all ye faithful,come together and rise above the dismal expectation of the most pessimistic of Winston Smith's fellow proles in their pursuit of natal an's Mao-era style and quality and Farm Food's suffocatingly tasteless copies of cardboard flavoured Apollo-era frozen rations. Fire up your broomsticks and rekindle the ambition and expectation of the Thurso of our common hyperborean forebears of half a century ago. Thurso, you are better than this! We are all better than this. Stand up and fight for a better retail future.
> 
> Oh my Thurso people. One and all.
> 
> Just do it!
> 
> Now! One and all of you!



couldn't agree more, however, Fran's from Wick

----------


## Scunner

Looking forward to something new.

----------


## bekisman

I know stack rock above mentioned it, but here's links: 
https://www.tellmescotland.gov.uk/no...g/00000115614/


http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/simpl...tion=firstPage





15/04656/FUL                                |                                        Erection of Class 1 retail stores and garden centre with  ancillary access, car parking, servicing and associated works including  retention, with new car parking area for Thurso station                                           |                                                                                                                                   Thurso Auction Mart Ormlie Road Thurso

----------


## Bobinovich

Checking out the plans there's 2 units, both around 20000 sq ft which makes them about the same size as the current Thurso Tesco. about 2/3 the size of Tain Asda, and only 2/5 the size of Wick Tesco.  There's also no mention/indication of fuel pumps and, interestingly, a large swathe of land between the proposed site area and the High School site not included within said plans.

With Thurso population significantly higher than (around double) that of Tain I personally can't see Asda bothering opening a smaller store - they'd surely want to try & compete with Wick Tesco to keep / draw folk to the new store, and that would require as big & include fuel pumps IMHO.  Unfortunately there's also no provision to improve the current 6-way junction which causes me and many other folk a lot of concern and consternation.

----------


## gerry4

If it is to be a supermarket then the most logical one is Aldi. They are expanding all around the UK. As you say too small for ASDA, Morrisons too who are closing stores.

----------


## Kodiak

I really would like to see an "ICELAND" opening in Thurso.

----------


## bekisman

> If it is to be a supermarket then the most logical one is Aldi. They are expanding all around the UK. As you say too small for ASDA, Morrisons too who are closing stores.


9 years ago just that thought was on the Org: http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...LDI-for-Thurso be nice if it happened..

----------


## davth

Waitrose gets my vote

----------


## gerry4

> Waitrose gets my vote


Would be nice but none passed Sterling, so no chance.

Aldi has just announced 8 new stores in Scotland in 2016, so still my bet.

----------


## bekisman

Just had a look at ALDI requirements for new sites:

https://corporate.aldi.co.uk/en/prop...irement-towns/

_"We have an ambitious UK investment and development programme, which  means that we are always looking for sites with a catchment population  in excess of 10,000 and ideally situated on principal roads with  prominent road frontage."
_
10,000? Hmm might be bit of a stumbling block Although Thurso has 7,933 population (I'd come in from 'Out west')! But Dingwall is on their list for potential sites...

----------


## cazmanian_minx

I would think the catchment area for Thurso would be over 10,000 - it would include Halkirk and Reay for starters, plus a lot of the villages further west.

----------


## 2little2late

No Aldi for Thurso. Never mind, maybe next time.  :Smile:  https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/fp...ish-expansion/

----------


## Mosser

Retail unit with a garden centre, hmmm, sounds like Homebase

----------


## gerry4

Homebase already in Wick & closing stores left right & centre. Large rumours wick will close

----------


## MileHigh

> Homebase already in Wick & closing stores left right & centre. Large rumours wick will close



Homebase are not going to build another store 21 miles away from one already. perhaps B & Q or maybe Wickes or Dobbies ? Don't quite know how all these outlets are going to survive in a small catchment area myself

----------


## starfish

i thought dobbies is part of the tesco chain

----------


## crayola

Scry as I may, I find it hard to forsee a good outcome when you the people have such lowly desires and expectations. No-one can truly desire Farmfoods or Iceland or natal an. It isn't humanly possible to set your vision so low unless you have given up on ambition. The one man with the courage to dream of Waitrose has his dreams shattered in an instant of public dismissal. How sad.

I was reminded of my own career setbacks whilst watching one of my favourite films on tv tonight. Elle Woods believed in herself in Legally Blonde. She succeeded at Harvard Law school despite the whole world seeing her as a dumb blonde sorority girl with nothing but air between her ears and Prada shoes on her feet. I had similar problems getting into the country' top universities because of how I looked and what I had started doing for a living.

But I believed in myself and I didn't give up and I got both my degrees with the highest grades. You the people of Thurso must do the same. Don't look down at your feet and settle for natal an or Farmfoods. Tell the developers what you really want.

Do it!

All of you!

Now!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

I have to say, I'd love a Waitrose or M&S Simply Food, but thought I'd get shot down in flames!

----------


## allanrfc

I'm just happy there seems to be progress. It's being an eyesore for too long.

----------


## Alrock

What's needed there ia a "SoDoSoPa".....

----------


## starfish

i once pack frozen veg  for waitrose  saniburys tesco and nisa also the frozen vef was used by ms and they all come off the same conveyor belt just packed in different packaging   so why pay over the odds for the same food just because the shop has a better name i say iceland or farm foods should come that the local wage packet will be better spent after all many are on the minimum wage up here where every penny counts

----------


## gerry4

crayola,It's not low expectations just basic economics. Caithness has a very small population therefore the majors won't come here to make losses.

----------


## allanrfc

http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/files..._A1-935462.pdf
hope this link works plans for the shop at high school end looks a lot like Aldi

----------


## Murdina Bug

Your link was 'unavailable' - try this one.

http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/files..._A1-935453.pdf

----------


## scoobyc

> Your link was 'unavailable' - try this one.
> 
> http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/files..._A1-935453.pdf


ehh, so's your one! Maybe the links time out in reference to the search facility?

----------


## Alrock



----------


## davth

I don't get all the excitement over another town centre destroying retail park.
Thurso needs it about as much as it needs an invasion by Daesh

----------


## allanrfc

> I don't get all the excitement over another town centre destroying retail park.
> Thurso needs it about as much as it needs an invasion by Daesh


Did you not vote for wait rose in a previous thread? I'm sure the co-op wouldn't mind them!

----------


## gerry4

> I don't get all the excitement over another town centre destroying retail park.
> Thurso needs it about as much as it needs an invasion by Daesh


I am sure that whoever moves in won't be raping women & children, throwing LGBT people off buildings or beheading those who disagree with them.

----------


## sids

> I don't get all the excitement over another town centre destroying retail park.
> Thurso needs it about as much as it needs an invasion by Daesh


If Thurso doesn't need or want it, Thurso won't go there and buy stuff, will it?

----------


## 2little2late

> 


So, we have two swimming pools with a huge car park and not a lot of seating.

----------


## allanrfc

http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/files..._A1-935462.pdf
Copy and paste this into your search bar. It's definately Aldi there even building the exact same one in Stoke for a better idea.

----------


## davth

> Did you not vote for wait rose in a previous thread? I'm sure the co-op wouldn't mind them!


Indeed I did, it was very much with my tongue in my cheek though

----------


## davth

> I am sure that whoever moves in won't be raping women & children, throwing LGBT people off buildings or beheading those who disagree with them.



I dunno, if many of the high streets elsewhere which have these retail parks are anything to go by. Many of them have been rodgered roughly against their will

----------


## crayola

Perusal of the plans for the mart site reveals that the colour and even the brand and manufacturer of the bricks demanded are the same as specified by Aldi in plans for other sites in the country. Is that fait accompli then? Or will there be another long drawn out saga over planning permission followed by inaction on the construction front?

And what about the identity of the retailer for the outlet with garden centre?

Please not natal an or one of the other cheap 'n' nasties.  :Frown:

----------


## JANJO

totally agree with you on this point, it is exactly what i have said, the council knew that tesco were not building the store yet wasted money and said nothing

----------


## crayola

Here are some links to the planning application that hopefully won't time out and become 'unavailable'.

http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/appli...=NZGNHSIHGP500

http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/appli...=NZGNHSIHGP500

Fingers crossed.  :Smile:

----------


## crayola

A question for Raymond Taylor.

Do you support the new retail proposals at the Mart? Or have you written a letter of objection similar to the one you submitted in 2013? You may recall it containing the statements below. 

'We also pointed out that the Mart site was not fit for purpose and this has been proven by Tesco not delivering the store.'

'The Mart has been proven to be not fit for purpose...'

I disagree with these statements.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

*Full statement below so the whole sentences can be read.  I have not and will not object to the present proposals.  Pure NIMBYISM has done enough damage to the towns future these past few years.

My Dad was always telling me opportunity is a fickle mistress and we as a community in my opinion have shot ourselves in the foot a couple of times when we couldn't really afford to.

I'm glad you disagree with my statements, it gives me comfort that I am heading in the right direction.



Statement-  My 2013 objection to Tesco getting an extension after 5 years sitting on their hands. 

*
I write in respect to the above two planning applications to formally object to the proposals for extensions to the time allowed for the development to commence. The applicants have had over five years to implement these proposals and it is clear that this is unlikely in the near term, with Thursotherefore continuing to suffer from a retail deficiency that needs to be addressed.

For over five years the people of Thurso have been denied what they requested; retail competitiveness and in consequence much cheaper fuel.  Competition in the retail and fuel sectors is hugely important in such an isolated community.  One company having a dominant position is disastrous situation even when things are not as tough as they are now for families.
The Highland Council have the chance to right a wrong by refusing an extension to the permission given. 

*Background*
Our team submitted a planning application in 2006 for the development of a 2896m2 ASDA store and petrol filling station at Pennyland Farm, Thurso. The local community council and the Highland Council Planners were in support of the Pennyland proposals, as were a large majority of locals, resulting in an original approval decision at Planning Committee. Unfortunately this decision was called in by Scottish Ministers and the public local inquiry chose to support the Auction Mart site in 2008. 

*My Proposals*
*The planning application at* *Pennyland** Farm would already have been delivered if approved at the inquiry and would have filled a huge hole in the market.  This would also have enabled the* *Thurso** Western Expansion Plan (WEP) as identified at the recent* *Charrette** to get off to the best possible start and attract other investment and sustainable jobs.*
Enabling future development in these troubled times is a huge part of the equation in making any development a success.  Thurso needs the WEP to deliver what the town needs to take it forward over the next two or three decades.

Our retail and hotel plans are only part of the WEP with an access roundabout, 170 aces of community woodland, tourism projects, housing, various other retail options and the required link road from the A836 to High Ormlie all included.  Many km of walks, holiday chalets, community projects, office and business units are also part of our overall vision and could all be delivered.

Allowing an extension to the Mart site permission does absolutely the opposite and has no benefit in kind apart from site becoming less of an eyesore.  The recent Charrette has identified other uses more suitable to this site and will have the same effect on the site.  There has to be an argument that if you extend the present permission the eyesore will remain as Tesco have no intention to build.
I have a retailer and hotel operator ready and willing to develop.  Not in five years’ time, but now (or as soon as planning is approved) with 160 jobs projected.  Thurso, I am sorry to say is slowly bleeding to death and we need to stem the flow.  The WEP given the retail and hotel sites to kick start the development with sustainable jobs will in my view will do this and give much needed confidence to the community both public and business.

*Auction Mart Applications
*
This is not the first letter of objection I have written against the Mart site retail development.  I appeared at the Pennyland v Mart site public enquiry.  At that time which was over five years ago we warned that the Mart site was purchased to stop other retailers coming to the town in competition to Tesco.  We also pointed out that the Mart site was not fit for purpose and this has been proven by Tesco not delivering the store.
If common sense were to prevail then a planning permission extension in this case would most certainly not be granted.  It is obvious Tesco are protecting their stores elsewhere by dragging this out as they have done in so many other locations.  We cannot allow the town to suffer any more broken promises.  Even Tesco are unsure what they are doing with the local press last year quoting Tesco Corporate affairs manager Gloria Coats.  She revealed discussions are being held regarding the site and said scrapping the plans are a possibility. “I can confirm that we are currently considering our options for the site, and one of these options includes the possibility of selling the site”.  If the corporate affairs manager has no clue what the future holds for us why should we even give them the time of day never mind an extension. If the permission cannot be delivered or there is no commitment to deliver, an extension to permission cannot be granted, and the Highland Council have no legal obligation to do so.

*Viability and Design Challenges* 

There are significant challenges facing Tesco’s delivery of the Auction Mart site, including providing convenient public access both on foot and vehicular from Ormlie Road.  Dealing with the slope requires a retaining wall at the bottom of the site.  This wall needs 12m high if I remember correctly from the enquiry and will face the all arriving trains at the entrance to the town’s station.  Clearly this is not appropriate.  Turning an eyesore into an eyesore is not good planning.

*Health Issues*

There will be a doubling of traffic in the area if the mart site is developed.  I would ask if this is sensible with this site neighbouring the entrances to schools, nurseries and a college.  I really think a consideration should be given to measuring present emission levels and calculating the increase.  It goes without saying 1800 pupils and a huge increase in traffic is not a good mix.  Some of the busiest times at this type of retail facility are the same times the kids come and go.

*Thurso** - Future Success of Developing to the West*

We now have an opportunity backed up by the recent Charrette to make the Western Expansion Plan the catalyst to the beginning of Thurso’s recovery.

*Summary*

I urge the Highland Council to reject any extension to this approval.  The Mart has been proven to be not fit for purpose and has been identified for much more appropriate uses with its proximity to the Schools and College at the Charrette. Our site at Pennyland is by far the best option for the town’s future health and prosperity; it is available, deliverable and allows the WEP to be delivered in a coherent and cohesive way. 

I feel confident enough to state categorically that there is no benefit to the people of Thurso in giving Tesco an extension in this case.

Yours sincerely

Raymond Taylor

----------


## crayola

Well that's a lot more positive than your usual responses Raymond sweetie.  :Smile: 

In my opinion everyone in the town should shout out their support for the new proposal at the Mart. Isn't this development necessary to facilitate a secure economic future for the town?

Come on Raymond sweetie,  surprise me by reaching deep inside your soul and display your love towards the people of your home town by publicly declaring your active support for this new proposal in every way you can.

----------


## davth

Can you give me an example of where a retail park has secured the economic future of a town elsewhere in Scotland?

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Well that's a lot more positive than your usual responses Raymond sweetie. 
> 
> In my opinion everyone in the town should shout out their support for the new proposal at the Mart. Isn't this development necessary to facilitate a secure economic future for the town?
> 
> Come on Raymond sweetie,  surprise me by reaching deep inside your soul and display your love towards the people of your home town by publicly declaring your active support for this new proposal in every way you can.



Do do you try to irk me by calling me "Sweetie" in all your comments towards me ?  I don't even know who you are? you know who I am so answer this question for me.  Name and address please!  Only my friends can call me pet names.

No one know who the operators are at the Mart so it's only a fool that would support anything before knowing the detail.

----------


## Scunner

Well Mr Taylor when can we expect to see your hotel and chalets being started.   Have to say that the premises at Pennyland are worse looking than the Mart sight.

----------


## davth

> Well Mr Taylor when can we expect to see your hotel and chalets being started.   Have to say that the premises at Pennyland are worse looking than the Mart sight.


One would have to wonder what concern it is of yours Scunner, you are appearing very troll like.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

The building fell down last year and I am on the case. It was 250 years old and unused. It easy to judge not having a clue what is happening behind the scenes.  Just for an instance, it took me 5 years to get planning agreed for the house extension.

I do hate when a cheap shot is taken, I sometimes wonder if some that comment on this site live in the real world.

The Mart site has been sitting doing much more damage for over eight years now to the local economy than Pennyland ever has. I won't go on suffice to say to if all my plans had been successful over the years how different the town would be especially to the west.

----------


## Bystander1

Raymond T,I think you will find that 'e org. is populated by all the kooks under the sun. Either they don't live in Caithness or have blown in over the past few months. Not the place to get any kind of of sensible dialogue, and that includes from me.
And then of course you have  the mensa/densa. eedjit, types and the less said about them the better.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Raymond T,I think you will find that 'e org. is populated by all the kooks under the sun. Either they don't live in Caithness or have blown in over the past few months. Not the place to get any kind of of sensible dialogue, and that includes from me.
> And then of course you have  the mensa/densa. eedjit, types and the less said about them the better.


It does seem a bit of a waste of time and energy saying anything on here which is a great shame.  It was different some years ago.  As you say too many Kooks!

Also, at least I admit I have a private agenda which is very well known and public record.  Eventually town planners, public officials and the public are coming round to my way of thinking.  I wish people were just honest when commenting.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Well Mr Taylor when can we expect to see your hotel and chalets being started.   Have to say that the premises at Pennyland are worse looking than the Mart sight.


I am am busy working on proposals as we speak for the hotel and chalet developments. Maybe if your so worried about the state of the Pennyland buildings you will come round and give us a hand when we get listed building consent to do more work on them or even touch them since the roof came off under an emergency provision?

----------


## crayola

Ha ha that building next to the road at Pennyland had fallen down when I was in Thurso almost a year and a half ago. Have Tesco promised they'll rebuild it for you?  :Grin: 

So Raymond (who doesn't like being called a sweetie), have you applied for planning permission for the barbed wire fence and minefield you told us you were planning to put around the dozens of chalets you said you wanted to build in your sheepies' field next to Victoria walk? Do you really think that would attract high class visitors to the town? I have my doubts. 

And do you have a problem with the proposed retail development at the mart just because it's NIYBY? Do you only actively support developments on your own personal property and nowhere else in the town? I find it sad  that a locally born and bred mannie can express so little support for a development that will benefit everyone in the town.  :Frown: 

I am trying to be optimistic. The mart will live again and it will be good for everyone in the town.

We must all believe in it or it won't happen. Be positive Raymond (not sweetie). We all love you. Mwaaaa.

----------


## Bystander1

As i said earlier all the kooks under the sun.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

Sorry Crayola, I'm not wasting any more time with you reiterating what has been said before.  I just wonder as you mention not actually living here anymore if your still on the same planet?

----------


## crayola

Raymond (not sweetie) you have not been paying attention. I work part time as doctor of space medicine on Fireball XL5.  :: 

We could (perhaps even would) have had an Asda at the business park years ago if you hadn't insisted it should be in your back yard. Will you still not admit that you got that wrong? The fact is that Asda is not in Thurso for that reason and probably that reason alone. Face it!

Similarly plan your hotel near the Weigh Inn and some of your problems will go away. 

Meanwhile the new plans for the mart have been at least partly opposed by one of the town's architects. This could go on for a long time. Hopefully not as long as the Tesco procrastinatory expedition.  :: 

The architect makes some good points mind. I just hope the process doesn't descend to the depths pioneered by the Asda and Tesco debacles.  ::

----------


## Sgitheanach

It seems as if a lot of good development plans up here get opposed yet some of the more stupid proposals get passed easily . When it comes to listed buildings rather than let you restore them when they are repairable certain departments would rather let them collapse then demand they get restored at a much higher cost than it could have been originally. When it comes to commercial developments why are people not prepared to sacrifice a bit of their view for the greater good of job creation and the sustainability of the community.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Raymond (not sweetie) you have not been paying attention. I work part time as doctor of space medicine on Fireball XL5. 
> 
> We could (perhaps even would) have had an Asda at the business park years ago if you hadn't insisted it should be in your back yard. Will you still not admit that you got that wrong? The fact is that Asda is not in Thurso for that reason and probably that reason alone. Face it!
> 
> Similarly plan your hotel near the Weigh Inn and some of your problems will go away. 
> 
> Meanwhile the new plans for the mart have been at least partly opposed by one of the town's architects. This could go on for a long time. Hopefully not as long as the Tesco procrastinatory expedition. 
> 
> The architect makes some good points mind. I just hope the process doesn't descend to the depths pioneered by the Asda and Tesco debacles.


More misinformation that I have to respond to again.  Quite glad really as it gives me a chance to say how wrong you are.

"I" was approached by Asda, they wanted to build on the Pennyland and nowhere else.  It was not me that stopped them.  Miller developments from Inverness who had purchased the Mart site objected and eventually succeeded in denying the town this development after the public enquiry.

Tesco then bought the Mart site from Miller for a whopping £3.8m and in doing so protected their Thurso and Wick operations denying our community, 70 jobs, competition - cheaper prices for food and fuel etc.

Tesco did the math and no Asda for 10 years. I would ask you to do the math, but I'd be wasting more time.

Results just in from 2002  Miller Developments £3.8m  -  Benefit to the people of Thurso and surrounding communities £0

Little wonder they flew their team and barrister up on private jet to Wick and take us on at the public enquiry in the Pentland Hotel.  Good business really.

And now just to be clear on the hotel site.  I argued that the site on the front is the only site that would justify the investment for a top quality hotel way back in 1990.  It was to cost £4m and employ 65. I won permission from the local councillors to build there in 2002 in the town hall in Thurso.  This decision was overturned when it was taken to Inverness and voted on.  65 jobs for the past 14 years, all those visitors we have lost out on, how much healthier the town centre would be. The hotel alone would have ploughed £1m into the local economy per year.

 In my last comment to you I touch on NIMBYISM and self interest as Sgitheanach does above.  The damage these people including the councillors in Inverness have done to the town is incalculable and can never be undone.

So Crayola please stop talking complete and utter rubbish and wasting my time.  I have bankers and town planners to prepare for today.  I am not beaten yet.

----------


## crayola

Now that's odd. The response to the planning application from the Thurso architect is no longer on the council web site.

http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/appli...=NZGNHSIHGP500

I hope a revised version will appear soon since it drew attention to a number of interesting and important issues.

In particular it expanded on points raised in the document dated 08 FEB 2016 from the Highland Council's planning officer.

I shall not name the company or the individual architect at this point as that would be unprofessional.

I shall correct Raymond (not sweetie) Taylor's severe misapprehensions at a later time.

----------


## crayola

Raymond (not sweetie) will you please play attention to what I'm telling you and stop answering back in class!

I don't care who approached whom first in the Asda debacle. The important point is that you have been saying for years that the best place for Asda was in your back yard. This is manifestly wrong because Asda's application was rejected and as far as I can see there is no chance whatsoever of Asda building there now.

Do you have problems distinguishing between what actually happened and what you would like to have happened? The former is the real world and the latter is your imaginary world. Stop denying it!

There remains the likelihood that Asda could have been built years ago if you and they had applied for planning permission further out of town near the business park. Do you remember how many local residents objected to your plans? It was a lot! It would have been a lot less if the plan was to build Asda further west and it would have almost certainly gone through on the first council vote which would have made its eventual existence much more likely.

In summary, the claim that your back yard was the only viable location for a large supermarket is manifest nonsense because the plan failed.

Furthermore I propose that ten years later you have still not learned from your initial mistakes. As far as I can ascertain you have been claiming for 15 years that it's not viable to build a posh hotel any further west than the location you prefer. Why for heaven's sake would this be? Forss House Hotel is the poshest place in the west of the county and it's way way way west of Pennyland! And Ackergill Tower is nowhere near the town of  Wick! The Weigh Inn is not a posh joint but it has been successfully in place for many long years and long before you made the trip west to Pennyland. What is so different about your hotel's guests that they need to be so close to you?

Stop blaming everyone else for your mistakes, join the real world and collaborate with those you decry so that Thurso's future may be secured. Goddess knows this will be sorely needed once Dounreay eventually winds down.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

I repeat what I have said for years, Asda not I wanted to build at Pennyland and only in that location.  Remembering that it was the Council Planners that directed them here in 2006.

And yes, the site I identified for the hotel many years ago and which is now supported by Highland Council planners is the best place to secure the future of such an important project while supporting the town centre businesses.  I have said it a hundred times, it's the only place to build this.  Lenders also have some say where they will support, but of course I live in the real world.

So where did I make a mistake?  Is it my mistake that if the hotel had been built it would have been now open 20 years employing 65 people and Asda 10 years ago employing 75?  With these developments the town centre would be in a much better state?  These my deluded friend are the simple facts of the matter.

----------


## Rheghead

> I repeat what I have said for years, Asda not I wanted to build at Pennyland and only in that location.  Remembering that it was the Council Planners that directed them here in 2006.
> 
> And yes, the site I identified for the hotel many years ago and which is now supported by Highland Council planners is the best place to secure the future of such an important project while supporting the town centre businesses.  I have said it a hundred times, it's the only place to build this.  Lenders also have some say where they will support, but of course I live in the real world.
> 
> So where did I make a mistake?  Is it my mistake that if the hotel had been built it would have been now open 20 years employing 65 people and Asda 10 years ago employing 75?  With these developments the town centre would be in a much better state?  These my deluded friend are the simple facts of the matter.


Have you ever considered to yourself that you have failed because you have upset the apple cart syndrome?

----------


## Raymond Taylor

Yeah!  It's been tough.

Even with a petition of over 3000 supporting the Asda at Pennyland in 2006,with the support of Highland Council planners and Community Council we still came unstuck.  

My first ever hotel application on the "front" was approved in 1992 by local councillors.  At that time it also had the support of Thurso Traders, Community Council and many businesses.   It was reversed in Inverness a few months later.  Local Labour councillor Jim Fry raised a "notice of amendment" which called the project down to Inverness to be reviewed.

I attended the meeting and was astonished and dismayed how this hugely important project for the town was dealt with.

Christina Cumming the Labour Party group leader stood up in the chamber and announced "the labour councillors en masse would be supporting Mr Fry's amendment to reject the hotel project".

Basically the Labour whip was being used.

The Chairman of the planning committee Francis Keith from Durness was astonished as much as me and said in chamber "This was the first time politics had ever influenced a planning matter" lucky for me and the town eh?  

The planning approval was lost and a precedent was set.  Over the next few years I appealed and applied again a few times but once it was rejected originally as I said the precedent of rejection was set.  

So Mr Reghhead not just me but the town lost out by pure politics, I wasn't even a Tory but my Dad loved Maggie, maybe that was it.  Upsetting the apple cart is really an underestimation of what went on back then.

----------


## crayola

Some progress at last! You agreed with Rheg that you failed. 

Yes Raymond (not sweetie) you have made all those mistakes. You evidently don't distinguish reality from what you think reality should be. You failed with your first hotel bids and you failed with Asda. Face it, learn from your mistakes and don't keep making the same mistakes over and over again. 

The facts are that you failed to build a hotel and you failed to build a supermarket but all you do is blame everyone but yourself. Those jobs didn't and don't exist because you failed.  Change your ways and your attitude of blame and you might start to succeed. 

Badmouthing the wonderful Mr Jim Fry won't help you.

Anyways....

Let's get back to discussing the important topic of the proposal for the mart. I only responded to your initial trolling of this thread because I felt sorry for you.  :Frown:

----------


## Raymond Taylor

Is informing folk what actually happened badmouthing?  I knew Jim and he was certainly a good man.  Did he allow the use the Labour whip to overturn a local approval.. Yes!  Was it the first time a political whip was used in the experience of the planning chairmans long tenure as a councillor...Yes!

So not only am I still sweetie, which I told you annoys me I'm now also an Internet troll.  Pot and Black come to mind- almost 3000 posts v 34 posts as I said your somewhat deluded!

I better rest my case as I have now covered exhaustively my thoughts.  If you don't quite get it fair enough, I'm sure plenty do. I'm not wasting another word on you as I'm getting dizzy repeating myself.

I will lastly and gladly inform the forum that a detailed first phase plan for the development of the West of Thurso plan will be out mid summer.  I will hold a pre planning meeting with the Highland Council planners at the earliest opportunity.  This plan will include the development of a 55 room spa and leisure hotel, associated chalets, housing, business units, petrol station and the complete renovation of the outbuildings. Added to this the development of the 170 acre Community Woodland is progressing and the 20 acre public park is still part of our plans.  

JTP the renowned town planners received thier brief from me earlier this week and have started work.

----------


## crayola

But have you learned anything from your past failures or will you repeat all your mistakes yet again? Your admission of failure to Rheg is a good start.  :Smile: 

I look forward to seeing your plans and if sensible I'm sure you will credit me with helping you see the light after so many years of sitting in the dark shouting at the world. 

Would you be interested in investing in the Caithness and Sutherland School of Witchcraft? We took the secret society route when we started up but we shall go public once we are better established in the area. A site close to your hotel would guarantee you a steady flow of well heeled guests.  :Wink: 

Back on topic, does anyone know why the submission from the Thurso architect in connection with the new mart proposal has been taken down from the planning web site?

----------


## davth

Crayola, why do you see the need to troll another member continuously using terms he has already informed you he finds annoying and continuously insulting him by calling him a failure?
Is it any concern of yours if he wishes to continue with his plans to develop Thurso?

----------


## crayola

Can I encourage the Thurso architect to either resubmit his comments on the new mart proposal or to submit a revised version? Hopefully a revised version would have a slightly more positive narrative. 


http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/appli...=NZGNHSIHGP500

----------


## gillsbay

If you are looking for comments, look under the comments tag, the 3 comments which were there previously are still there, including the one with which you seem to be currently obsessed.

----------


## bekisman

> Crayola, why do you see the need to troll another member continuously using terms he has already informed you he finds annoying and continuously insulting him by calling him a failure?
> Is it any concern of yours if he wishes to continue with his plans to develop Thurso?


 and is it any concerns of yours if she does?

----------


## davth

> and is it any concerns of yours if she does?


I dont think she has any plans to develop Thurso does she?
Maybe she does, would certainly explain her underwhelmed attitude towards Mr Taylors proposed projects.

----------


## bekisman

> I dont think she has any plans to develop Thurso does she?
> Maybe she does, would certainly explain her underwhelmed attitude towards Mr Taylors proposed projects.



Oh I see, she does seem to dig deep into things

----------


## crayola

> If you are looking for comments, look under the comments tag, the 3 comments which were there previously are still there, including the one with which you seem to be currently obsessed.


Thank you.  :Smile: 

 The problem was that for some reason the browser on my old mobile device didn't show the comments on that web page.  :: 

What do you think of the unsupportive comments by the architect? Unfortunately for the rapid progress of the project, I think he makes some very good points on issues that I had semi-consciously brushed aside in my mind.

----------


## crayola

As a favour to the community I have posted below the previously mentioned thoughtful and well informed comment. He makes many points that must be considered before any building can begin. Please engage with this important and crucial issue.




> Neil McDonald
> Comment submitted date: Tue 12 Jan 2016
> I wish to submit a representation in respect to the above planning application.
> 
> Significant investment and development is to be welcomed where the development adds value to the sustainability of a community by helping create a quality living environment, excellent educational and community facilities, encourages a vibrant local economy and enhances the natural and built environment. The planning process has been established so applications can be properly evaluated against these, and other, key criteria. The process can successfully help deliver real benefit and a quality project where all parties involved work in a spirit of openness and collaboration and the information provided to support the application is full, clear and has been robustly tested against the relevant development criteria.
> 
> My current view is the application as submitted fails to meet the quality and type of development which will add value to the sustainability of our Town and wider community. I therefore wish to object to the application as submitted on the following grounds:
> 
> 1. On a procedural matter, in light of the application submission date in relation to the holiday period and Highland Council office closures, what is the deadline for public representations and neighbour notification? I trust it will be extended to give everyone the opportunity to submit representations for a project of this scale and significance.
> ...

----------


## rogermellie

i'll give you my own take on what this area needs in plain english ....

*  when entering Thurso on the train, the site looks like a complete  midden and first impressions are that 'this is a town that  doesn't giving a flying hoot about first impressions'

* Thurso  could really benefit from a nicely landscaped green area that welcomes visitors on the train. A green space with trees, paths, sculptures  and water features that the locals would enjoy and visitors could  appreciate instead of the current eyesore.

* Thurso doesn't need (or want) any chainstore/s that'll suck the life out of the town centre

* The High School and Train Station could (and should) be gifted some land to increase their car/bus parking spaces

*  The junction at Lover's Lane/Ormlie Road/Castlegreen Road should be  turned into a roundabout to keep traffic moving at peak times

there, job done

----------


## crayola

Almost 7 years since I started this thread, where are we now? Are we any nearer an outcome than we were 7 years ago? Sadly I have my doubts.

Although there are amended plans and many more consultation responses have been uploaded to the HC website in the three months since my last post, we are still awaiting definite news.

Dare we hope to be further forward this time next year or will I be writing the same words in 12 months?

Revised plans and consultation comments are on the HC website. 

http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/appli...=NZGNHSIHGP500

----------


## crayola

Interesting article on Caithness Business. 

It appears that Caithness councillors want to withdraw any permission for development at Pennyland and Victoria Walk. 




> *Public to be consulted on CaSPlan changes*
> 
> 8th September 2016
> 
> 
> The Caithness and Sutherland Local Development Plan (CaSPlan) which sets out The Highland Council's vision and development strategy for the area over the next 20 years is to be modified and put out for public consultation. 
> 
> In a Report presented to both the Sutherland and Caithness Area Committees last week the recommendations on the issues were to defend the Proposed Plan with only minor modifications, which would have seen the Plan progress to Examination as the next stage. However whilst the Area Committees agreed with such an approach in respect of most of the issues, the Caithness Committee decided to propose the removal of two site allocations in Thurso.
> 
> ...


Public to be consulted on CaSPlan changes

Does anyone have more details?

And what's going on with proposals for the former mart site?

Yes I'm a bit out of date.  :Frown:

----------


## crayola

I am so so pleased to read that Caithness councillors have stymied the elfish plan to build a big hotel on Victoria Walk. Our hard working councillors previously saved the town from an elephantine Asda being forced on us in the wrong location. Now they have once again excelled in their duty to the brave townspeople of Thurso by opposing the wilful destruction of one of the finest vistas in the world. The people of Thurso do not have to suffer the consequences of yet another vanity project from the man who took vanity projects to a new level.

Thank you Caithness councillors. We love you. 

Here's the story from last month's local newspaper. 

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...s-02092016.htm

Now when are you going to sort out the mess at the mart?

----------


## Max

[QUOTE=crayola;1155500]I am so so pleased to read that Caithness councillors have stymied the elfish plan to build a big hotel on Victoria Walk. Our hard working councillors previously saved the town from an elephantine Asda being forced on us in the wrong location. Now they have once again excelled in their duty to the brave townspeople of Thurso by opposing the wilful destruction of one of the finest vistas in the world. The people of Thurso do not have to suffer the consequences of yet another vanity project from the man who took vanity projects to a new level.

Thank you Caithness councillors. We love you. 

You don't even live here so nothing is being "forced" on you!

----------


## crayola

Well..

I see the mart developers have changed a small number of details on their proposals for the mart. But evidently they haven't changed them enough to satisfy the powers that be. 

You can catch up with some recent developments at

http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/appli...=NZGNHSIHGP500

During 2016 I have seen the mart site being advertised for sale. Yes again!

And I have seen so far non-existent retail units at the mart being offered for lease. 

I have walked on glaciers that move faster than the pace of developments at the mart!

I am hoping for better in 2017. But not necessarily a whole lot better.  :Frown:

----------


## Recycle it

There's a report stating that houses price and job opportunities will drop dramatically over the next few years. The MART site is NO longer an investment , the community group thats into tiding up and bring such sites into public use had been told " don't bother asking " so things look bleak.

----------


## The Horseman

Hi,
I have 'followed' you for some time, and do wonder if you are sometimes joking or serious.
What would be wrong with filling that empty space with a nice modern hotel, and whatever else the poor man wants to build.
I do agree that both Thurso and Wick for that matter, need to make their Towns more attractive.
I think if you live in an area, you do not see the lack of brightness in the landscape, and a new building would make the area 'come to life'.
Even if a hotel is built, there is lots of room to view Scrabster, and the surrounding sea view.
Wouldn't it be nice for visitors to have a nice sea view and a patio bar......even the locals would enjoy it.
I used to live in Caithness and visit regularly and it's the same olde....same olde.
Give the man a chance and spruce up Thurso..........Give the Town a better opportunity to attract tourists....
Come on, get with the modernization......

----------


## crayola

> There's a report stating that houses price and job opportunities will drop dramatically over the next few years. The MART site is NO longer an investment , the community group thats into tiding up and bring such sites into public use had been told " don't bother asking " so things look bleak.


Can you point me to a copy of this report?

Thanks
C  :Smile:

----------


## The Horseman

> i'll give you my own take on what this area needs in plain english ....
> 
> *  when entering Thurso on the train, the site looks like a complete  midden and first impressions are that 'this is a town that  doesn't giving a flying hoot about first impressions'
> 
> * Thurso  could really benefit from a nicely landscaped green area that welcomes visitors on the train. A green space with trees, paths, sculptures  and water features that the locals would enjoy and visitors could  appreciate instead of the current eyesore.
> 
> * Thurso doesn't need (or want) any chainstore/s that'll suck the life out of the town centre
> 
> * The High School and Train Station could (and should) be gifted some land to increase their car/bus parking spaces
> ...



I agree with Rogermellie and more.
Neil McDonald perhaps thinks he is building the Taj Mahal in Thurso.
Something should be done with Caithness.
Now this is not a Complaint from 'an outsider'.    I see Caithness from a different perspective.
Give the tourists something to look forward t.

Some years ago the maps put out about Scotland, were cut off just North of Inverness.
I still see the same thing........

----------


## The Horseman

Just read in the Groat that there are upcoming meetings....
Local Outcome Improvement, and
The Scottish Government has passed The Unity and Improvement Act....first Meeting in Thurso on Wed.....
The object of the exercise is to Make Caithness a Better Place to Live and to address the Inequalities and improve the Problems.....
These are great words......let's hope that some life can be installed in the Communities.....Somehow.......well we shall see!
Has the Thurso Hotel fallen thru?

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Just read in the Groat that there are upcoming meetings....
> Local Outcome Improvement, and
> The Scottish Government has passed The Unity and Improvement Act....first Meeting in Thurso on Wed.....
> The object of the exercise is to Make Caithness a Better Place to Live and to address the Inequalities and improve the Problems.....
> These are great words......let's hope that some life can be installed in the Communities.....Somehow.......well we shall see!
> Has the Thurso Hotel fallen thru?


Hotel, Lodge and Public Park Plan still very much alive.  I will be posting the updated position very shortly.

----------


## The Horseman

I see your Hotel etal being such a benefit to Thurso.  I have stayed in a few over the past years and I think there is a great need for something like what you are planning.
I doubt if it would spoil the view, in fact my feeling is that it would enhance it.  
Caithness needs more innovative projects, and I hope that these upcoming meetings are not just 'a feel good exercise' by the local politicians.
Neil McDonald's requirements would put anyone off.   Yes there has to be parameters, but I feel 'rogermellie' has definitely answered some of the problems.
And luverly 'Crayola'.......what u say?   What do you have against such a dynamic project?   And the midden approaching the train Stn!
Green up the buildings...hang Xmas lights on them...turn them up on a dull day and in the evenings....that would be 'feel good'.

----------


## crayola

The proposed development at the Mart is potentially the True saviour of Thurso.

There is no virtue in revisiting failed rejected fantasies elsewhere in the town. Therein lies the road to ruin. And we the people of Thurso must never be fooled onto that path.

----------


## Bystander1

The Regal Wee who have not lived in Thurso for how many years ?

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> The proposed development at the Mart is potentially the True saviour of Thurso.
> 
> There is no virtue in revisiting failed rejected fantasies elsewhere in the town. Therein lies the road to ruin. And we the people of Thurso must never be fooled onto that path.


i refer to my reply on the Planners give go ahead to our project thread.

----------


## crayola

Following the inevitable outcome of recent events there is still only one serious contender in the Thurso development stakes. For your own benefit I implore all my fellow Thurso folkies to support the proposed development at the mart. The future of the town depends on its success. Your future depends on its success. There are no alternatives. Get behind the proposed development at the mart or forever hold your ambition. Your councillors support you and they support the proposed development at the mart. For your sake, for the sake of your children and your children's children give the mart your unequivocal support. 

C  :Smile:

----------


## Gronnuck

Just out of interest who is this *Crayola* who has such a great interest in Thurso and the mart site?  Does he/she live in Thurso?  Does he/she own property in or around the mart area?  I'd just like to know what their interest is?

----------


## Rheghead

> Just out of interest who is this *Crayola* who has such a great interest in Thurso and the mart site?  Does he/she live in Thurso?  Does he/she own property in or around the mart area?  I'd just like to know what their interest is?


Does it really matter who he/she is?  Just take the posts at face value.  It is an anonymous message board.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Does it really matter who he/she is?  Just take the posts at face value.  It is an anonymous message board.


It's great to be able to hide behind anonymity while it lasts :Wink:

----------


## Rheghead

> It's great to be able to hide behind anonymity while it lasts


What do you mean?

----------


## Alrock

Is this Crayola?




 ::

----------


## cptdodger

> Your councillors support you and they support the proposed development at the mart. For your sake, for the sake of your children and your children's children give the mart your unequivocal support.


No, I think I will stick to giving my support 100% to a development that is viable. As for the Councillors you speak of, they don't support me, they clearly don't speak for me, so, we will see what happens when May comes.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> The proposed development at the Mart is potentially the True saviour of Thurso.
> 
> There is no virtue in revisiting failed rejected fantasies elsewhere in the town. Therein lies the road to ruin. And we the people of Thurso must never be fooled onto that path.



"And we the people of Thurso" ?

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> What do you mean?


Sorry that comment wasn't aimed at you.

----------


## Rheghead

> Is this Crayola?


You've heard it too then?

----------


## The Horseman

Crayola, I think I just saw your profile.......
Please tell me it is not true????

----------


## dragonfly

see a large FOR SALE sign has now been erected in the old Mart site.....

----------


## Shaggy

> see a large FOR SALE sign has now been erected in the old Mart site.....


Whats the going rate for a large these days? don't really see many for sale

----------


## Raymond Taylor

So the Mart site debacle continues.  Dancing on Asda's grave for sure.

----------


## Shaggy

so if its up for sale now then what happened to the proposed garden centre and supermarket? I personally don't think Asda are interested in opening up there or anywhere else round this area, same with the other big names that were bandied around over the last couple years. I can't see Thurso improving much either with the recent developments (or rather a lack of developments) and coupled with the further downgrading and job reduction at Dounreay it only means less money coming into the area. Scrabster making a bigger pier will only benefit the few so what's left?

----------


## 2little2late

I can assure you Asda will not be opening a store in Thurso. It is not logistically feasible for them to build a store in Thurso. Looks like you're stuck with another eyesore. I suggest you get on to 'e cooncil and ask what is going on. Only they know.

----------


## crayola

I know the new development at the Mart site was awarded planning permission in the summer.  Has anything moved forward on site yet?

I don't expect to be told Waitrose and John Lewis are opening next week but some positive news would be welcome after such a long wait.  :Smile:

----------


## crayola

Should the lack of any response after four weeks lead me to conclude there has been no physical building activity on the former mart site? Sadly I fear so. 

The lives of the ghosts of sheepies past will not then be brightened by the cacophony of continuous ringing of tills at Christmas?

In the lifetime of the Org, Wick has enjoyed a massive new Tesco store, a substantial retail park, a brand new high school, two brand new primary schools, a big new council building and the architecturally splendid national nuclear archive. Have I missed anything?

Meanwhile Thurso has enjoyed er, nothing at all? Is it really nothing?  Nothing on that scale anyway. 

There have been developments at Scrabster but these have direct effects on relatively few of the people of Thurso. 

I am delighted for the town of Wick and its wonderful people. The new facilities are well earned and richly deserved. But what is the future of Thurso and its people? I wonder if there is one. A bright one?

----------


## Highland RS

It is nice to see the tables turned and Wick getting its share for a change. For far too many decades everything went to Thurso, this is now a rebalancing. I am sure things will switch again in the future.

I feel for the Thurso people as they are also deserving of shiny new things, however, when only one place was able to get these things, I am thoroughly glad it is Wick.

Just a note to Crayola, Thurso has enjoyed the development of a cinema, a substantial redevelopment of the college  which still has a way to go, a upgrade of the Lidl site, and also an upgrade of leisure facilities at its pool, to name a couple. Just remember that if a project which had been put forward for Thurso had overwhelming public support, as opposed to being so split, then the councillors would not be knocking them back. If people want new projects then they should stop being against them when they are put forward.

Thurso should also remember the huge increase in tourist numbers, not only through being a sea hub to Orkney but also the substantial amount of cruise ships visiting Scrabster, all of which directly impact the town. When that is the case, it is up to the people of Thurso to use those opportunities as not every positive change has to be done through retails parks, which many would argue sucks the life out of town centres.

----------


## Sgitheanach

> Just remember that if a project which had been put forward for Thurso had overwhelming public support, as opposed to being so split, then the councillors would not be knocking them back. If people want new projects then they should stop being against them when they are put forward.
> 
> Thurso should also remember the huge increase in tourist numbers, not only through being a sea hub to Orkney but also the substantial amount of cruise ships visiting Scrabster, all of which directly impact the town. When that is the case, it is up to the people of Thurso to use those opportunities as not every positive change has to be done through retails parks, which many would argue sucks the life out of town centres.


The people of Thurso are clueless when it comes to tourism every project i have seen proposed has seen nothing but objections . The few people who have wanted to try and develope the tourist industry have faced nothing objections to their plans . You see more advertising for john o groats and orkney in Thurso than you do for Thurso itself

----------


## crayola

Thanks Highland RS for your list of Thurso developments.  I thought the Org might have predated the cinema but evidently not. I also forgot Caithness Horizons although that’s not a new build. 

Some proposals for big new builds were on the wrong sites and consequently failed to make it through the planning stage. Or even as far as the planning stage in some cases. And sadly there were no Plans B. This problem persists even today. Or are there recent paradigm shifts to give us hope?

The boost in tourist numbers from the NC 500 should have been manna from heaven for the upmarket hospitality industry in Thurso.  But Thurso hasn’t benefited as it should because of the ‘planning for the wrong place’ problem. Is it too late? I’d like to think not. 

Friends from Glasgow/Edinburgh who drove the NC 500 recently reported that Thurso was ‘dead’. They said there was nothing going on in the town. They stayed at Forss House. As does my sister on her increasingly rare forays home. And my best pal from school usually stays there too.

Is anyone still dancing on Asda’s grave at the Mart? Or on Tesco’s grave at the Mart? Will there be an Aldi grave there soon or are rumours of its death premature? Let’s hope so.

----------


## Bill Fernie

Don't forget the huge developments at Wick harbour with the redevelopment of the Stevens building and changes to the harbour getting ready for work boats etc.  All this to supply the Beatrice Field of wind turbines.   Up to 65 jobs in the construction period for the buildings to be completed in 2018.  The possible 150 - 200 jobs on work boats as the turbines are constructed .  Then up to 90 permanent jobs in the newly refurbished buildings connected to the turbines.

All the projects you mention have taken many years to come to fruition and possibly it is coincidence that they are all happening in a relatively short period of time.  Undoubtedly there was big push to transform the fortunes of Wick after many decades of decline.  It was very frustrating how long it took to get the schools and then finally once I became Chairman of the Education committee we got to the point where it was possible for many reasons to come forward with plans to renew all the Wick schools.  Capital spending on that scale was not just about improving the education facilities but giving a boost to the local economy.  The other spends on council offices and the nuclear archive had similar aims for the economy.   Unconnected but very welcome was the development of the wind farms at sea.

Additionally we have had big spends going on but not so obvious for the new connection over the Moray Firth plus the new substations in various parts of the county.  Added to that Wick harbour has  seen the importing of turbines for several wind farms onshore giving some badly needed income for the harbour.  Wick harbour continues to develop their plans and we will see more things happening in coming years.

New house building is still happening in Wick at various sites.

The down side has been the closing of the Tax office and run down in health services and CHAT is opposing several changes that may come forward by NHS Highland as that may reduce well paid jobs in the transfer of the balance of care as the health board put it  We can do without reductions at the Town and County hospital or more reductions in the Caithness General.  We want them to bring more clinics to Caithness General and find away to improve the number of birth in Caithness since so many are now in Raigmore, Inverness. Health plays a big part in the local economy so we want more dealt with locally.

----------


## ecb

For those who want to keep a scoreboard of how Wick and Thurso fare comparitively in who gets (or loses) what, in todays Groat there is a story that the RBS branch in Wick faces closure next May (the RBS branch in Thurso is not on the list of planned closures).

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...e-01122017.htm

----------


## dozy

I have been lead to believe that a local body approached the banks with the idea to have  all local  banks share one building along with a credit union and community trust , to stop the closures and complete loss of these vacillaties. 
Had to laugh at the Highland Councill say that the best place for a running track is Viewfirth field ,with their track history on projects they're the last folk you'd ask or take advice from .  Maybe the track would be better suited next to the school with the ground for parking, would be the right call and not in a residemcail area . Yet again the idiots are running the asylum.  Will we never learn .

----------


## theone

> For those who want to keep a scoreboard of how Wick and Thurso fare comparitively in who gets (or loses) what, in todays Groat there is a story that the RBS branch in Wick faces closure next May (the RBS branch in Thurso is not on the list of planned closures).
> 
> http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...e-01122017.htm


Thurso lost it's Clydesdale earlier this year. I can't see much future for multiple high street banks in our towns.

----------


## Shaggy

> Thurso lost it's Clydesdale earlier this year. I can't see much future for multiple high street banks in our towns.


My home town is on the list to lose it's branch of the RBS, the problem now will be where will 12000+ people bank?. Once RBS is gone, there will be no banks left in the town, Clydesdale having quit several years ago. When you look at Wick with TSB, Clydesdale, RBS & BoS, makes you wonder how 4 banks actually managed to stay in business with such a small population

----------


## Highland RS

Cos we have lots of money in Wick 😂

----------


## Shaggy

> Cos we have lots of money in Wick 


Only because you are all tight with it lol

----------


## crayola

> Had to laugh at the Highland Councill say that the best place for a running track is Viewfirth field ,with their track history on projects they're the last folk you'd ask or take advice from .  Maybe the track would be better suited next to the school with the ground for parking, would be the right call and not in a residemcail area . Yet again the idiots are running the asylum.  Will we never learn .


Ha ha dozy, if I had a doubting bone in my body I’d say your latest wardrobe malfunction is putting your nimby streak on show.  :Wink: 

I wouldn’t  say Viewfirth field was a crazy site for a running track unless I lived next door to it. And anyway is Viewfirth field no a wee bitty flatter than the high school fields?

I’m with you on the high school field mind. It’s away from residential areas and it would be good for the school and the college to use. 

And mebbe it’s a wee bitty closer til e new shoppees at e mart.  :Smile:

----------


## dozy

Well some dogs will bark up anything . I dont see the new shoppees ever landing at the mart site , any running track would need a decent sized car park . Funny how all these so called exercise events always need huge parking and changing facilities . Better thinking is needed to solve the problem ,not a bigger mouth or empty head which the council seen to have nonopoly on. Please don't listen to those who have self interest as the carrot they want you to follow ,the mart site may take a little more work but it's got huge advantages .

----------


## mi16

> Well some dogs will bark up anything . I dont see the new shoppees ever landing at the mart site , any running track would need a decent sized car park . Funny how all these so called exercise events always need huge parking and changing facilities . Better thinking is needed to solve the problem ,not a bigger mouth or empty head which the council seen to have nonopoly on. Please don't listen to those who have self interest as the carrot they want you to follow ,the mart site may take a little more work but it's got huge advantages .


Why would they not require changing facilities and car parking?

PS what's a nonopoly?

----------


## crayola

> Well some dogs will bark up anything . I dont see the new shoppees ever landing at the mart site , any running track would need a decent sized car park . Funny how all these so called exercise events always need huge parking and changing facilities . Better thinking is needed to solve the problem ,not a bigger mouth or empty head which the council seen to have nonopoly on. Please don't listen to those who have self interest as the carrot they want you to follow ,the mart site may take a little more work but it's got huge advantages .


I assume youre suggesting putting the running track on the field between the high school and NHC which isnt too sloped. The former sheepies field at the top end of the mart site would be an interesting suggestion if it werent on so much of a slope. Could it be levelled at reasonable cost? How about a posh hotel overlooking the mall?

Sadly the council dont have a nonopoly on empty heads and big mouths. There are some you cant get through to in the town itself. I fear the mart saga still has some time to go.

----------


## dozy

> Why would they not require changing facilities and car parking?
> 
> PS what's a nonopoly?


Sorry but the IPad has a problem with translation from Norwegian to England/ Caithness slant.

----------


## crayola

Since Thurso is in dire need of an upmarket hotel for the upmarket NC500ers and he-who-shall-not-be-named won’t have one in his field west of his house, I’m warming to the idea of a posh hotel in the top field on the former mart site. 

The view across the mall and down to the town from the higher floors would I think be good and it’s not far from the town centre. Could it be a winner?

----------


## cptdodger

> Since Thurso is in dire need of an upmarket hotel for the upmarket NC500ers and he-who-shall-not-be-named won’t have one in his field west of his house, I’m warming to the idea of a posh hotel in the top field on the former mart site. 
> 
> The view across the mall and down to the town from the higher floors would I think be good and it’s not far from the the town centre. Could it be a winner?


You just don't give up, do you Crayola ?

----------


## Mik.M.

> You just don't give up, do you Crayola ?


Not like she even lives here either.

----------


## Raymond Taylor

> Since Thurso is in dire need of an upmarket hotel for the upmarket NC500ers and he-who-shall-not-be-named wont have one in his field west of his house, Im warming to the idea of a posh hotel in the top field on the former mart site. 
> 
> The view across the mall and down to the town from the higher floors would I think be good and its not far from the town centre. Could it be a winner?


Was that yet another cheap dig from she who thinks she is anonymous?  Mart site for an up market hotel lol.  Great views from the foyer, bar, restaurant, lounge, function suite and gym, and that walk to town would last in visitors memories for years to come Im sure.  Top floor rooms may just be ok, thats a good situation for the future of the project and jobs.  I will be pushing forward with our vision very shortly and it will then be up to our Councillors to decide the fate of our plans for the west of Thurso.

----------


## crayola

> Don't forget the huge developments at Wick harbour with the redevelopment of the Stevens building and changes to the harbour getting ready for work boats etc.  All this to supply the Beatrice Field of wind turbines.   Up to 65 jobs in the construction period for the buildings to be completed in 2018.  The possible 150 - 200 jobs on work boats as the turbines are constructed .  Then up to 90 permanent jobs in the newly refurbished buildings connected to the turbines.
> 
> All the projects you mention have taken many years to come to fruition and possibly it is coincidence that they are all happening in a relatively short period of time.  Undoubtedly there was big push to transform the fortunes of Wick after many decades of decline.  It was very frustrating how long it took to get the schools and then finally once I became Chairman of the Education committee we got to the point where it was possible for many reasons to come forward with plans to renew all the Wick schools.  Capital spending on that scale was not just about improving the education facilities but giving a boost to the local economy.  The other spends on council offices and the nuclear archive had similar aims for the economy.   Unconnected but very welcome was the development of the wind farms at sea.
> 
> Additionally we have had big spends going on but not so obvious for the new connection over the Moray Firth plus the new substations in various parts of the county.  Added to that Wick harbour has  seen the importing of turbines for several wind farms onshore giving some badly needed income for the harbour.  Wick harbour continues to develop their plans and we will see more things happening in coming years.
> 
> New house building is still happening in Wick at various sites.
> 
> The down side has been the closing of the Tax office and run down in health services and CHAT is opposing several changes that may come forward by NHS Highland as that may reduce well paid jobs in the transfer of the balance of care as the health board put it  We can do without reductions at the Town and County hospital or more reductions in the Caithness General.  We want them to bring more clinics to Caithness General and find away to improve the number of birth in Caithness since so many are now in Raigmore, Inverness. Health plays a big part in the local economy so we want more dealt with locally.


Thanks for the information and update Bill. 

I’m aware of all the fabulous feats you achieved for Wick during your long service as councillor and chair of education. I understand the schools wouldn’t have been built without your determination and sustained hard graft over a period of many years. Unfortunately Thurso doesn’t have such a winner.  :Frown:

----------


## Stargazer

Observed a white Landrover and covered trailer on the old mart site earlier today. Did not see the company name but they were some sort of "geotechnical survey" services company.

----------


## cptdodger

It was in the John O'Groats Journal today the site has been sold, we will seemingly find out what's happening to it in the summer.

----------


## crayola

Im getting even better at predicting the future.  :Wink: 




> A THURSO eyesore site may soon be transformed as a major hospitality company sets its sights on building a four-storey hotel on the towns former mart area.





> Whitbread is seeking permission for a new Premier Inn on the waste ground adjacent to Ormlie Road that has lain derelict for many years.
> 
> A planning application for a four-storey, 81-bedroom hotel with landscaping and car parking has been submitted to Highland Council. If approved, it would be the most northerly Premier Inn hotel in the UK.
> 
> Local Highland councillor Karl Rosie described it as tremendous news for Thurso.


The quote is from the Groat: https://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk...e-31052018.htm

Detailed plans are on the HC website: https://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/appl...iveTab=summary

Ideal for Thurso and handy for the station.  ::

----------


## Shaggy

What's the bet that they'll get the planning permission? After all, Thurso needs another hotel or three......

----------


## nevergiveup

Sincerely hope they get planning permission for this.....Its the perfect location for a travel lodge....Will be excellent for many travellers and will encourage plenty to stay in Thurso as not as costly as hotels.....

----------


## dozy

Asda is showing interest in the old Homebase and Woolen mill units in Wick , gives them a quick  foot in the county .

----------


## Goodfellers

If Asda come, lets hope they bring a fuel station with them, save me driving down to Tain with countless jerry cans!

----------


## her00026

Asda online are a lot cheaper than Tesco up here but I miss the wee shops and the paper bags!

----------


## crayola

> Sincerely hope they get planning permission for this.....Its the perfect location for a travel lodge....Will be excellent for many travellers and will encourage plenty to stay in Thurso as not as costly as hotels.....


Indeedy. And Thurso needs a new hotel. There hasnt been a new one for at least 50 years! How old is the Park?

----------


## orkneycadian

Could also be a location for Crayola's School of Sorcery, Academy of Alchemy or Institute of Invocation.

----------


## Megan Parsec

It could be a joint venture with Megan's Magic Motel at the Mart.  :: 

It'll all be good for the town. And about time too.  :Grin:

----------


## orkneycadian

Wow, is there enough custom for 2 colleges of Jiggery Pokery in Caithness?

----------


## Megan Parsec

The new Premier Inn will bring thousands to Thurso. Not all at once.

----------


## mi16

Not even a fraction of what the A9 brings to the town

----------


## Megan Parsec

Ah yes, but the Premier Inn will provide overnight hospitality to entice the A9 travellers to linger longer in the town and empty their pockets into local shops, restaurants and hostelries instead of passing through it unabated.

----------


## orkneycadian

But, if the Premier Inn and Megans Magic Motel at the Mart are both in Thurso, will not this take away trade from Crayolas College of Conjuring at the Campus (of 'e old Week High School) ?

----------


## Megan Parsec

The Magic Motel and the School of Witchcraft would be a joint venture coexisting with the Premier Inn at the Mart. Each would provide customers for the others. Each would bring in customers for the town's shops, bars and restaurants plus jobs for the town. Ideal or what?

----------


## her00026

I am not sure I used to live here ... I missed so much!

----------


## Megan Parsec

> I am not sure I used to live here ... I missed so much!


There has always been magic in Thurso. You wouldn't have seen it if you didn't look for it. Did you look up at the stars when you detrained at Thurso station? Was the Premier Inn written in the stars even then? I don't know because I didn't look either.

----------


## aqua

The Premier Inn proposal has been approved by the Highland Council. Is this the last dance at last?

----------


## aqua

Last I heard, construction is supposed to commence this month. Fingers crossed.

----------


## aqua

Thurso Premier Inn work to start in early summer. 

https://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk...summer-177017/

Ill believe it when I see it with my own eyes.

----------


## aqua

Premier plans for Thurso hotel to be announced in very near future.

I will not be convinced until I see a digger on the site.

Quote from Councillor Donnie Mackay as reported in the local newspaper. 

https://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk...future-179457/

Im with Donnie on this.

----------


## allanrfc

Digger and dumper truck on site. Work starts Monday

----------


## Bigfoot

Just wondering......did the diggers start last week ?

----------


## Goodfellers

Image from Jog J

----------


## Shaggy

good to see a local contractor getting used for a change. all too often contractors from way down south are brought in.

----------


## bky

The restaurant at the new Premier Inn will by a Thyme same as Millburn Road Inverness. Hopefully opening 23/10/20

----------


## aqua

I read your opening date as 23/10/19, which I thought was more than a tad optimistic given the current state of the building work!  :: 

Thyme restaurants are ok in my experience.

----------


## aqua

Its been good to see the building finally rising up out of the ground and starting to take shape during the last week or two.

----------


## aqua

Its been getting a second storey this week!?

I should take photos next time I pass as its hard to believe its actually being built at last.  :Smile:

----------


## little miss breezy breeks

It's just a shame it's not Asda as that would actually benefit the local people more than cheap lodgings. Our local Councillors made sure Asda wasn't ever going to get permission on this side of the county. Shame on them.

----------


## aqua

Well, it may look as if it’s nearly finished, but goodness knows when it really will be, and when the first guests will arrive. 

The Mart saga continues with a totally new chapter ... .

----------

